# [Players Chosen] Do You Have What It Takes To Join The Nameless Legion?



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

They come from across the far corners of the Material Plane and beyond, a lethal fighting machine whose mere presence on the field of battle is sometimes enough to drive an enemy army away in terror. Hated by its opponents and feared by its allies, the Nameless Legion cares little for respect, love, or courtesy so long as its employers pay on time. Assembled from among the most dangerous creatures known to exist amongst the various planes, the Legion is a mercenary fighting force consisting of many different races. 

For complete information on the Nameless Legion, click here. Please check out this document before creating your character…

*Players*
I am looking for 4 players to be members of a lance of the Nameless Legion. Characters can be members of the legion for years, or a new recruit. I am looking for players who post frequently, and can commit to at least one post a day, if not more. 

This campaign is going to be very mercenary-oriented, so feel free to create combat-heavy characters. Characters should be flavors of neutral, and the Legion will not accept any Chaotic or Evil characters. While your character will not know its history prior to joining the Legion, feel free to embellish his/her/its history while a member of the legion. Character interaction will also be a key component.

I am going to hold an open casting call over the course of the next few days. Friday morning (7/8/05) EST, I will select the 4 finalists. I plan on selecting the best mix of characters based on skill sets, interesting histories/ personalities, and on creative characters. I am not locked into 4 characters, so if there are 5 or 6 characters that look great together, then I can be persuaded. But keep in mind I’d like this to be a past-paced campaign, so my intention in having 4 players is to have a high frequency of posters.

The great thing about the Legion is that, if a member dies (or disappears off the boards), a new one can easily be ‘gated in to take its place. So, alternates will be considered during this posting phase too.

*Edit:* I've decided to add another lance to the campaign, and I will be running two separate games. So I am now looking for a total of 8 characters.

*Character Creation*
Standard 32 point buy. Starting characters at 12th level or 12th ECL for monster races. Example- You could be a 12th level human monk (ECL 12) or a 4th level minotaur fighter (ECL 12). Characters start with 100,000 gp worth of equipment, weapons, and the like, which will be what is assumed you have gathered over the course of your career as a Legionnaire (so no mementos of your old life). Everyone can take full HP at 1st, and 3/4 HP from then on. For d10s, use the 8/7 alternating method. For d6s, use the 5/4 alternating method.

*Races*
Because the make-up of the Nameless Legion is comprised of countless races of countless planes, players can choose from a multitude of races. Any races featured in the following books are fair game: Player's Handbook, Monster Manual, Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting/Races of Faerun, Eberron Campaign Setting/Races of Eberron, Races of Destiny, Races of Stone, Races of the Wild, Planar Handbook, Mythic Races, any Dragon Magazine (from #309 on) and Dungeon Magazine (from #100 on). I am willing to consider other races, so feel free to post other requests. Templates, however, must be approved ahead-of-time for consideration. Racial substitution levels are allowed. Arcana Unearthed, Unearthed Arcana and Savage Species are off limits, sorry.

*Classes*
Because the make-up of the Nameless Legion is comprised of countless races of countless planes, players can also choose from a multitude of classes. Any core class is accepted, plus classes from Expanded Psionics Handbook, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane, Complete Divine, Complete Warrior, Miniatures Handbook, the Eberron Campaign Setting, any Dragon Magazine (from #309 on) and Dungeon Magazine (from #100 on). Arcana Unearthed, Unearthed Arcana and Savage Species are off limits, sorry.

One note on Prestige Classes: If you wish to choose a prestige class, please note that the Legion does not have any ties with other organizations. Thus, prestige classes like the Red Wizard or the Knight of the Purple Chalice are out, while generic prestige classes, like the Assassin or the Loremaster are in. Prestige classes centered around religions are still in, due to the multiplanar nature of the Legion. 

*Feats*
Feats can be chosen from any 3.5 WotC source, with the caveat that they must make sense within the setting. For instance, Favored In House from the Eberron Campaign Setting would not be allowed, while feats like Least Dragonmark are allowed. The Leadership and the Undead Leadership feats are not allowed. Members of the Nameless Legion also have available to them the following feats:

Cryptic Psychology [General] 
During your indoctrination into the Legion, the psychic surgery used to change your alignment and purge your memories altered your psyche. As a result, spells designed to affect a creature's mind sometimes fail to work on you. 
Prerequisite: Member of the Nameless Legion, Wis 13+
Benefit: You gain spell resistance equal to 10 + your Wisdom modifier against all mind-influencing spells. The spell resistance granted by this feat does not stack with any other spell resistance the character already has. 
Special: If you are no longer a member of the Nameless Legion, you do not lose access to this feat. 

Master of Arms [General] 
You have fought on many planes and visited countless civilizations, learning their ways of combat and studying their martial arts. When presented with a strange weapon, you readily master its use. 
Prerequisite: Member of the Nameless Legion, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (any). 
Benefit: You suffer a -2 penalty rather than the normal -4 when fighting with a weapon for which you do not possess proficiency. 
Special: If you are no longer a member of the Nameless Legion, you do not lose access to this feat.

*Equipment*
Owing to the Paymasters' extensive trade networks and connections, the legionnaires carry a wide range of weapons, armor, and magic items. All characters start out with 100,000 gp worth of gear. Any piece of equipment listed in the PHB, the DMG, the Forgotten Realms and Eberron Campaign Settings, and the Arms and Equipment Guide is fair game, as is anything from any other WotC 3.5 book. 

In addition, through their travels to other worlds, the Paymasters have learned an ancient technique for crafting magical tattoos that grant special abilities. These tattoos function like permanent magic items that have no space limitation. All characters will receive for free the following tattoo:

Tattoo of Amity
This tattoo curves back and forth across a legionnaire's face and makes him better able to interact with commoners and others he meets while on assignment, granting him a +2 morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate checks. 
Market Price: 640 gp; Weight: --. 

The Tattoo of Amity is required. Nameless Legion members also have access to the following tattoos:

Tattoo of Steel
This series of intricate tattoos covers its recipient's hands with an inked pattern of metal plates and spikes. These tattoos strengthen the recipient's bones and skin, granting her a +2 natural armor bonus to AC. 
Market Price: 16,000 gp; Weight: --. 

Tattoo of Pain
This jagged, circular tattoo resembles a saw blade and is inscribed on its recipient's hand. Five times per day, as a free action, the recipient of a tattoo of pain may activate the tattoo by tapping it. When activated, the tattoo glows red and infuses the recipient's next melee attack with a sheath of crackling, crimson energy that gives her a +2 morale bonus to damage for that attack only. The tattoo of pain can only be used in conjunction with a melee attack; it has no effect on ranged or missile weapons. The recipient of the tattoo must declare that she wishes to use the tattoo before making her attack. If her attack fails, that charge is wasted. 
Market Price: 3,000 gp; Weight: --. 

*Note*
The Nameless Legion first appeared in Dragon Magazine #304, but has been modified quite a bit...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2005)

Sounds like a fun game, I\'ll see if I can get something up by the deadline, though that might be hard.


----------



## Brain (Jul 2, 2005)

Looks cool.  I'm thinking of something using the Scout class from Complete Adventurer.  Will post more later.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 2, 2005)

Are you planning/would you be willing to put together background for our characters from before the mindwipe? I think it would be cool to play a character that has the chance to discover who he or she was before their life as a member of the Nameless Legion.


----------



## Rino (Jul 2, 2005)

i would like in.. 

just give me time to get a good warrior on his feet

mm2 & 3 allowed?
templates?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

Pulp, the Centaur Ranger.

He was recrtuited only a few years ago, and was quickly placed in The Mounted Nightmare cadre. His skill with a double hammer was exceptional, and he soon participated in missions of great importance. He gained his name after a particular nasty battle with a flight of harpies. After an tight engagement with the flying vixens, the Legions Cadre was slowly gaining the upper hand. The cowardly leader of the harpies tried to escape the fray, only to meet a fast end, seeing as her skull suddenly was in thousand pieces. After seeing their leader fleeing, only to be beaten to a bloddy pulp by a big, scary centaur, the rest of the harpies decided to flee the arrea for good. 
The lance gave the centaur the name "BloodPulp", but later shortened it to Pulp.

Pulp has since then become a known face in The Mounted Nightmare cadre.


- Aiming for a Centaur Ranger 6, using the Variant Ranger from Complete Warrior (Non-spellcaster). Will go for Two-Weapon fighting, using a Double Hammer from Complete Warrior as well.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 3, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Are you planning/would you be willing to put together background for our characters from before the mindwipe? I think it would be cool to play a character that has the chance to discover who he or she was before their life as a member of the Nameless Legion.




That's an excellent idea. I would definitely work it into the campaign if you are so inclined to write it, but it's not a requirement...



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> i would like in..
> 
> just give me time to get a good warrior on his feet
> 
> ...




A warrior sounds good. MM3 is definitely in. I looked thru MM2 since it is 3.0, and I would allow the following creatures: Abiel (vassal), Abiel (soldier), Bladeling, Helf-Fiend Durazon, Loxo, Neogi (adult), Planetouched Chaond, Planetouched Zenythri, Thri-Kreen (though use Expanded Psionic Handbook stats), and Yak Folk. All others are either too high ECL for 12th level characters or are by requirement Chaotic or Evil.

Templates will be on a case-by-case basis, so if there are any specific ones, let me know...



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Pulp, the Centaur Ranger.
> 
> He was recrtuited only a few years ago, and was quickly placed in The Mounted Nightmare cadre. His skill with a double hammer was exceptional, and he soon participated in missions of great importance. He gained his name after a particular nasty battle with a flight of harpies. After an tight engagement with the flying vixens, the Legions Cadre was slowly gaining the upper hand. The cowardly leader of the harpies tried to escape the fray, only to meet a fast end, seeing as her skull suddenly was in thousand pieces. After seeing their leader fleeing, only to be beaten to a bloddy pulp by a big, scary centaur, the rest of the harpies decided to flee the arrea for good.
> The lance gave the centaur the name "BloodPulp", but later shortened it to Pulp.




This guy sounds great. I've always wanted to play a centaur, and am a bit jealous.  Can't wait to see more...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 3, 2005)

Harvey: Do we post the character here for your approval/juding?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh man, I got two guys I've always wanted to play...

An undinnar, an ore-cutter dwarf from Races of Faerun, and a monk.  Once a peaceful denizen of the deepest Underdark, he was ruthlessly ripped from his community during an illithid raid.  He was controlled and used as mineral and gem finder in order to finance the illithids' activities.  Heartsore and broken, he barely noticed when the Nameless Legion ransacked the illithid's city on order of one of their enemies.  Taken by the Nameless Legion, his memory was wiped away and he was given new life and purpose by learning the art of unarmed fighting.  He feels a strange emptiness inside, an emptiness he tries to fill with combat and hunting for treasure.  He's found some peace in the Legion, and hopes to advance himself soon.

My other idea was for a lumi (MM III) fighter or fighter/cleric.  Though most lumi are unafraid to kill those that offend them, she was unafraid to kill anyone.  Lumi are intensely lawful, but somehow she was born with a strange vision of her people's law.  A great crusader, her zeal for carnage alarmed even her superiors.  She would have been slain, had not she fled to the Legion nearly the moment she heard of them.  The loss of her memory caused her little pause, as she was promised blood enough even to sate her.  

Whichever one fits (if either do) I'd like to play.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 3, 2005)

OKay, I have two different ideas I'm working on. The first is probably more acceptable, but I'd be content getting a chance to play either one...

1) Gyre - a human female fighter/dervish. Known for the dizzying dance of death she performs on the battlefield, cutting enemies apart with her pair of magical scimitars. This m.o. has earned her namesake within the Nameless Legion. Gyre served a short stint with the Blood Feasters, her quickness in combat a great asset for assassinations that required excessive speed. She didn't care for the constant need to deal with the undead, so she was reassigned to the Stinging Sand. Taking advantage of her nomadic roots, the Paymasters found her to be a decent, albeit not perfect, fit with this cadre. After her stint with the Stinging Sand, Gyre was assigned to the Shield Breakers. Not specifically known for brute strength, Gyre still has not found the ideal niche for her in the Legion. But then, this could just be a result of the restless spirit of the nomad that burns within her...

2) Wax - a human male cleric/wizard/true necromancer. Wax earned his name from his sickening pale, waxy complexion. Wax began his career in the Nameless Legion as a Rune Bearer with some priestly talents, but even from his humble beginnings, it was clear his eye was on greater knowledge and less scrupulous knowledge. Wax spent all his downtime delving into the secrets of necromancy. Fascinated with the sciences of life and death, Wax has found much power behind the secrets of positive and negative energy. Now Wax is a highly respected member of the Blood Feasters and always has an entourage of undead minions ready to server the Legion...


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

This sounds interesting.  I'm going to poke around some sources and see what I can come up with as a character.

I see that Favor in House is not a vialble feat, does that mean that the Dragonmark Heir is not a viable PrC since it's a req?  or is there a feat we could use to replace it?  (Not sure I'm interested in that PrC, but I am considering it.)

I might look at making a Warmind of some kind (Either a Fighter/Warmind, Psi-War/Warmind, or maybe even Fighter/Psi-War/Warmind).  Who knows though, There were a few interesting concepts and races out there I could be interested in.  The other thought is a Swashbuckler/Rogue/Dread Pirate/Dualist (Or something along those lines) which could be fun.  Perhaps in his former life he was a pirate for hire and was recruited to sail a ship for the The Crashing Waves (Hey, sometimes it helps to have a naval base of opps).  Getting into Dread Pirate technicaly requires you to own a ship, but he may have owned one in his former life.  He'd probably be true neutral (Some chaotic tendancies, but generaly lawful and a good leader)  Maybe replace Rogue with Bard or Marshial to augment his leadership abilities a bit.


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2005)

With so many fighters, you´d need someone to do the old fashioned blasting, so I´m gravitating towards a psion (kineticist), though if you allow the updated Constructor prestige class from WotC´s Mind´s eye (I can post it here), I could try a Shaper/Constructor.

Edit: Re-reading again the first post, seems that you don´t mention the XPH, but since you specifically mentioned the thri-kreen from there and the nameless legion includes a cadre composed of psions and psionic ceatures, I somehow supposed the book was allowed in. If it´s not, I could try something different, like a favored soul instead.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 3, 2005)

Can I use Champion of Corellon prestige class from Races of the Wild?


----------



## Albedo (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm gonna go for something more delicate than a fighter. I'm gonna make a sniper. He will be a Horizon Walker, with a light smattering of some other classes.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 3, 2005)

Very cool! A ton of ideas! I like... I like...



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Harvey: Do we post the character here for your approval/juding?




Yup. This will work fine.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Whichever one fits (if either do) I'd like to play.




They both do... which I'm sure is making the choice tougher. Both characters have merit. Both seem to best fit the Shield Breakers. The urdinnir has some great benefits with the stone manipulation abilities, but the lumi looks a heck of a lot more exotic, which is the feel I was envisioning for the Legion. Feel free to continue working on both... I would be willing to take whichever best fits the lance.



			
				tyrlaan said:
			
		

> OKay, I have two different ideas I'm working on. The first is probably more acceptable, but I'd be content getting a chance to play either one...




Gyre is a great character concept. While Wax would make an excellent choice for the Nameless Legion to recruit, I could see them using Wax in better ways than I envision running the camapign. Not only does the Legion fight as lances, they also loan themselves out as armies. I can envision Wax as a part of the Blood Feasters that has his own Karrnathi-like army. 

I'd say flesh out Gyre over Wax...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I see that Favor in House is not a vialble feat, does that mean that the Dragonmark Heir is not a viable PrC since it's a req?  or is there a feat we could use to replace it?  (Not sure I'm interested in that PrC, but I am considering it.)




Hmmm... I'd have to not allow the Dragonmark Heir. It is too Eberron-centric. Abilities like House Status and Additional Action Points would be useless to a Legionnaire.

Which brings up a good point for *clarification*: Characters would not get certain campaign world-specific benefits in this campaign. Because it revolves around a common thread, in order to make things fair to all players, the rules will be grounded in standard 3.5 rules structure. So, things like Action Points from Eberron or Regional Bonus Equipment from FR are not allowed. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I might look at making a Warmind of some kind (Either a Fighter/Warmind, Psi-War/Warmind, or maybe even Fighter/Psi-War/Warmind).  Who knows though, There were a few interesting concepts and races out there I could be interested in.  The other thought is a Swashbuckler/Rogue/Dread Pirate/Dualist (Or something along those lines) which could be fun.  Perhaps in his former life he was a pirate for hire and was recruited to sail a ship for the The Crashing Waves (Hey, sometimes it helps to have a naval base of opps).  Getting into Dread Pirate technicaly requires you to own a ship, but he may have owned one in his former life.  He'd probably be true neutral (Some chaotic tendancies, but generaly lawful and a good leader)  Maybe replace Rogue with Bard or Marshial to augment his leadership abilities a bit.




All good ideas. A psionicist of some sore would be an obvious benefit. I'd have to deny the Dread Pirate for the same reason I'd deny tyrlaan's necromancer: while it would be advantageous for the Legion to have one, it'd be to command an assault ship on the high seas, not be part of a 4-man lance. I'd allow it if you got enough people to steer me to running a naval campaign  

Another *clarification*: because of the nature of the Legion, I'm not going to allow the Leadership feat at character creation. It doesn't make much sense in the militaristic nature of the legion. While you are all expert fighters, you are not of high enough ranks to have underlings. I might be able to be convinced to allow getting it in-game as you level up, so long as you make a good case for it in-game.



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> With so many fighters, you´d need someone to do the old fashioned blasting, so I´m gravitating towards a psion (kineticist), though if you allow the updated Constructor prestige class from WotC´s Mind´s eye (I can post it here), I could try a Shaper/Constructor.




Can you post? It sounds interesting...



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Edit: Re-reading again the first post, seems that you don´t mention the XPH, but since you specifically mentioned the thri-kreen from there and the nameless legion includes a cadre composed of psions and psionic ceatures, I somehow supposed the book was allowed in. If it´s not, I could try something different, like a favored soul instead.




An oversight on my part, so I will add a *clarification:* the books mentioned above are definitely not the end-all and be-all of books to choose from.  Expanded Psionics Handbook is allowed, as is almost any WotC 3.5 book, which includes anything from Draconomicon to Libris Mortis. I was just trying to name books off the top of my head. Also, any Dragon Magazine (from #309 on) and Dungeon Magazine (from #100 on) are fair game, so long as they fit the campaign. Other unusual books would include MM3, Planar Handbook (which would be good for this campaign), Book of Exalted Deeds, heck even the Dragonlance Campaign Setting book would be allowable. My goal is to build a truly eclectic group...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 3, 2005)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Can I use Champion of Corellon prestige class from Races of the Wild?




Sure, looks fine. My concept with deities is that you would continue to worship your deity, even in spite of the mindwipe, due to divine intervention. (For instance, Corellon Larethian knows you still serve his needs, regardless of what state your memory is in, so he would continue to shine his blessings upon you). The only ones that might be tricky in this regard are deities that have memory in their portfolio, though I can't think of any off the top of my head...



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go for something more delicate than a fighter. I'm gonna make a sniper. He will be a Horizon Walker, with a light smattering of some other classes.




Horizon Walker is an excellent choice. If I was playing this game, it would be my first choice of a PrC.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 3, 2005)

*Pulp, Male Centaur Ranger 6*


*Alignment:* Neutral
*Size: * Large
*Type:* Monsterous Humanoid
*Speed:* 60 ft.
*Space:* 10 ft.
*Reach:* 5 ft.

*STR:* 28 (+9) [10pts + 8racial + 2level + 4enchantment]
*DEX:* 20 (+5) [6pts  + 4racial + 2enchantment]
*CON:* 20 (+5) [6pts  + 4racial + 2enchantment]
*INT:* 12 (+1) [6pts  - 2racial]
*WIS:* 14 (+2) [4pts  + 2racial]
*CHA:* 08 (-1) [0pts]


*HP:* 100 (10d8 + 50con)


*AC:* 28 (10base + 5dex + 6armor + 5natural + 2deflecion + 1insight - 1size) / 17 / 23


*Saves:  * 
*Fortitude:* 13 (6base + 5con + 2resistance)
*Reflex:* 16 (9base + 5dex + 2resistance)
*Will: * 10 (6base + 2wis + 2resistance)


*Initiative: * +5 (5dex)

*
Base attack bonus:* +10/+5


*Attacks: *  
*Smash: * +20 (10base + 9str + 2enchantment - 1size), 2d6+15 (13str + 2enchantment) damage, Threat 19-20/x3
*Bow: * +15 (10base + 5dex + 1enchantment - 1size), 2d6+7 (6str + 1enchantment) damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 220 ft.
*Javelin:* +14 (10base + 5dex - 1size), 1d8+9 (9str) damage, Threat 20/x2, Range 30 ft.

*Full Attack:*
*Smash:* +18/+13 (10base + 9str + 2enchantment - 2Two-weapon - 1size), 2d6+11 (9str + 2enchantment) damage, Threat 19-20/x3
*and:* +18/+13 (10base + 9str + 2enchantment - 2Two-weapon - 1size), 2d6+6 (4str + 2enchantment) damage, Threat 19-20/x3

_or_

*Bow: * +15/+10 (10base + 5dex + 1enchantment - 1size), 2d6+7 (6str + 1enchantment) damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 220 ft.


*Skills:*
*Skill points:* 50
*Max Rank for class skills: * 13

*Knowledge (Nature): * 12 (11base + 1int)
*Listen:* 15 (13base + 2wis)
*Spot: * 15 (13base + 2wis)
*Survival:* 15 (13base + 2wis)


*Feats:*  
*Lvl 1* - Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Double Hammer): Can use Double Hammer without penalties
*Lvl 3* - Power Attack: Trade attack bonus for damage bonus, up to base attack bonus
*Bonus Ranger* - Track: Use Survival to track
*Bonus Ranger* - Two-Weapon Fighting: Reduce penalties when fighting with two weapons by 2
*Lvl 6 * - Cleave: Extra Melee attack after killing opponent
*Bonus Ranger* - Endurance: +4 bonus to resist non-lethal damage
*Lvl 9 * - Improved Critical (Double Hammer): Doubles Threat Range on Double Hammers
*Bonus Ranger * - Improved Two-Weapon Fighting: Gains a second off-hand attack


*Languages: * 
Sylvan
Elven
Common


*Equipment:*
Smash: +2 Double Hammer of Magebane, _18,740gp _ 
+1 Composite Longbow (+6str) of Distance, _9,000gp _ 
60 Arrows, _3gp_
Javelins x18, _36gp_
+2 Mithral Chain Shirt, _5,200gp_

Belt of Giant Strength +4, _16,000gp_
Amulet of Health +2, _4,000gp _ 
Gloves of Dexterity +2, _4,000gp_
Cloak of Resistance +2, _4,000gp_
Ring of Protection +2, _8,000gp_

Clear Ioun Stone, _3,000gp_
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone, _4,000gp_
Quiver of Ehlonna, _1,800gp_
Tattoo of Steel, _16,000gp_
Tattoo of Amity, free!

Mundane items, like flint & steel, torches, ropes etc, _100gp_
_5,000 _ in different gemstones

_1,121_, mostly in platina and some gold


*Race:*
Darkvision 60 ft.


*Class:*
*Ranger:*
*Favored enemy1:* Monsterous Humanoids. Gain +4 on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot and Survival, as well as +4 damage.
*Favored enemy2:* Fey: Gain +2 on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot and Survival, as well as +2 damage.
*Track:* Gains Track as bonus feat
*Wild Empathy:* Works as Diplomacy, only with Animals
*Combat Style:* Choose either Two-Weapon Combat or Archery
*Animal Companion:* Hawk
*Fast Movement:* Improves base land speed by 10 ft.


*Proficiencies:*
Light Weapons
Martial Weapons
Light Armor
Shields (Not Tower)


*Info:*
Pulp is ugly. Damn ugly. However, who cares about that, when you're about to be smashed by a almost 7 feet tall, 2000 pounds heavy mass of destruction...
Well, yes, he is ugly. However, his personality makes up for that; He is friendly, out-spoken, good-hearted, yeah, pretty much the jolly guy next-doors. That is, if you don't make him angry. You'd better not, cause when you do, he takes out Smash, his nasty twoheaded hammer. Oh, and if you are far away, you're probably dead before he is able to show you Smash. No worries there, then.

His fur looks black, but on closer inspection it is dark brown. His human-ish form is well-built, a result of all the hours training. Darkskinned, with almost black hair, and chocolate brown eyes. His face is heavy-set, scarred, and pretty much messed up. He choose to blame it on all the battles he's been through, he wasn't born that ugly, no way.
A big warhammer can be seen on his back. Upon closer inspection you can see that it is a double hammer, sporting a head on each end. Around his waist is slung a dark-brown quiver, decorated with stylished silver-leaves. In his hands he usually carries a Longbow, ready for when he might need it. He wears a Mithral Chain Shirt on his torso, covered by a dark green vest. On his hands he wears a pair of light brown gloves, each decorated with three crimson gems on the back og his hands, the only jewlry you can see. You can see parts of one of the Legions trade-mark tattoos, the tatto of steel, tracking its way down under the gloves.  

He was recrtuited only a few years ago, and was quickly placed in The Mounted Nightmare cadre. His skill with a double hammer was exceptional, and he soon participated in missions of great importance. He gained his name after a particular nasty battle with a flight of harpies. After an tight engagement with the flying vixens, the Legions Cadre was slowly gaining the upper hand. The cowardly leader of the harpies tried to escape the fray, only to meet a fast end, seeing as her skull suddenly was in thousand pieces. After seeing their leader fleeing, only to be beaten to a bloddy pulp by a big, scary centaur, the rest of the harpies decided to flee the arrea for good. 
The lance gave the centaur the name "BloodPulp", but later shortened it to Pulp.

Pulp has since then become a known face in The Mounted Nightmare cadre.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 3, 2005)

*AmorFati:* Looks very cool! Haven't looked him over in detail yet, but did notice that he does not have the Tattoo of Amity. Each player receives for free (and is required) to get the following item:

Tattoo of Amity
This tattoo curves back and forth across a legionnaire's face and makes him better able to interact with commoners and others he meets while on assignment, granting him a +2 morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate checks. 
Market Price: 640 gp; Weight: --. 

This is your "badge of office" in the Nameless Legion.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 3, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *AmorFati:* Looks very cool! Haven't looked him over in detail yet, but did notice that he does not have the Tattoo of Amity. Each player receives for free (and is required) to get the following item:
> 
> Tattoo of Amity....





*Brings out his oars* Well, he does, I only forgot to add it...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Here's another concept (Gloura Bard  -- Gloura are from the Underdark sourcebook). Not quite finished yet, I'm still pondering what kind of weapon would work well (there isn't a feat, that adds Dex to damage out there, I suppose ), probably a shortbow, rapier or whip. As should be somewhat obvious, she is heading for the Sublime Chord PrC (CA). Pretty powerful defensively, but offensively rather weak. Oh, I took the liberty to count Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft as gloura class skills, considering they have full spellcasting progression for their racial hit dice.

[SBLOCK]Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

In that case Harvey, I shall make a lumi fighter.  Strong, elegant, and merciless in her bearing, able to cleave down those that charge at her, shatter the weapons of those brought to bear against her, and push back any that dare close with her.  She prefers to shatter both the swords and the bones of her enemies, so they cannot possibly fight her again.  Strong shoulder-to-shoulder with others, but unafraid to stand alone, she has found great joy with the Breakers.  When not breaking weapons or bones, she prefers to break minds, engaging in riddles and mind-games with others, attempting to predict others' moves and thoughts.

I'm honestly not sure what class I'd want for her yet.  I haven't seen a PrC that really suits the picture I have in my head.  I want a "breaker" PrC, someone who's good at breaking through resistances.  If anyone recalls something like that from Dragon magazine or anywhere else, can you let me know?


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2005)

*The constructor*:

[sblock]
It seems like someone is always itchin' for a fight. It is a well-known fact that most psions don't last too long in a knock-down drag-'em-out style melee. However a few gifted psionic characters have chosen to follow a different path. They use the brawn and bodies of others as their fists and shields. These psionic characters have focused their studies on astral constructs and have created constructs that are much more powerful than those of their so-called "normal" counterparts. Some of these specialists, sometimes known as "Erbauer" or constructors, have become quite famous by leading the charge into battle or laying waste to the walls of enemy strongholds. Regardless of the path they travel in life, many find comfort in knowing that extra help isn't far away whenever these constructors are around.

Hit Die: d4.

Requirements
To qualify to become a constructor, a character must fulfill all the following criteria:
Skill: Craft (any) 9 ranks.
Feat: Boost Construct.
Psionics: Manifester level 5th and able to manifest astral construct, ecto protection, and psionic repair damage.
Class Skills
The constructor's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Disguise (Cha), Knowledge (any) (Int), Psicraft (Int), and Spot (Wis).
Skill Points at Each Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Class Features
All the following are class features of the constructor prestige class.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Constructors gain no proficiency with any weapon or armor.

Powers Known: At every level from 2nd through 9th, a constructor gains additional power points per day and access to new powers as if she had also gained a level in whatever manifesting class she belonged to before she added the prestige class. She does not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained (bonus feats, metapsionic or item creation feats, psicrystal special abilities, and so on). This essentially means that she adds the level of constructor to the level of whatever manifesting class the character has, then determines power points per day, powers known, and manifester level accordingly.
If a character had more than one manifesting class before she became a constructor, she must decide to which class she adds the new level of constructor for the purpose of determining power points per day, powers known, and manifester level.

Advanced Construction: At 1st level, a constructor gains the ability to select menu abilities from an expanded list.

Menu A
Brawn (Ex): The astral construct does an additional +1 point of damage on a successful melee attack.
Claws (Ex): The astral construct has razor sharp claws. Attacks are now considered claw attacks instead of slams. Damage from these claw attacks is 1d8 + Strength modifier. The claw attacks are considered slashing or piercing weapons. The type is chosen when the construct is manifested.
Dodge (Ex): The astral construct gains the Dodge feat even if it does not meet the prerequisites.
Armor Spikes: The construct's body is covered in spikes, which allows the construct to deal an extra 1d6 points of piercing damage with a successful trample, constrict, bull rush, or grapple attack. The construct also can make a regular melee attack with the spikes, and they deal 1d6 points of damage (x2 critical) in that case.

Menu B
Great Cleave (Ex): The astral construct gains the Great Cleave feat even if it does not meet the prerequisites.
Improved Brawn (Ex): The astral construct deals an additional +3 points of damage on a successful melee attack.
Reach (Ex): The astral construct's arms elongate, which increases its reach by 5 feet.
Stunning Fist (Ex): The astral construct gains the Stunning Fist feat even if it does not meet the prerequisites.

Menu C
Extra Brawn (Ex): The astral construct deals an additional +5 points of damage on a successful melee attack.
Tail Slap (Ex): The astral construct has a tail, and it can slap one opponent each round with its tail. A tail slap deals 2d8 points of damage plus 1-1/2 times its Strength bonus (round down) and is treated as a secondary attack.

Ecto Protection: At 2nd level, any constructs manifested by a constructor are made from reinforced ectoplasm. They receive a +1 bonus on any manifester level checks made to protect them against dispel psionics or a similar effect, and a +1 bonus on saving throws to resist dismiss ectoplasm. These bonuses
increase by +1 every other level (4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th). These bonuses stack with those of the ecto protection power (see Expanded Psionics Handbook, page 97).
Combat Construction: At 3rd level, the constructor gets a +4 bonus on Concentration checks made to manifest astral construct while on the defensive (see Manifesting Powers on the Defensive on page 54 of
the Expanded Psionics Handbook). The +4 bonus from this ability stacks with that of the Combat Manifestation feat (ExpandedPsionics Handbook, page 44), granting a possible total bonus of +8.

Boost Construct: At 4th level, when the constructor creates an astral construct, she can give it one additional special ability from any menu (Expanded Psionics Handbook, page 186) from which the construct currently has an ability. The constructor can use this ability in conjunction with the Boost Construct feat (Expanded Psionics Handbook, page 43). She gains this ability again at 8th level.

Extended Construction: At 5th level, astral constructs manifested by the constructor have a duration of 1 minute per manifester level instead of their normal duration. This ability is active only when the constructor has psionic focus.

Utility Construct: At 7th level, the constructor gains the ability to alter an astral construct as it is being manifested. The astral construct loses all attack capabilities and menu selections. The astral construct in return has its duration increased to 1 hour per manifester level. The constructor can shape the astral construct into either a standard featureless humanoid-shaped biped or a horselike-shaped quadruped. A utility construct can run and fetch things, open unstuck doors, and hold chairs, as well as clean and mend. It can perform only one activity at a time, but it repeats the same activity over and over again if told to do so, thus allowing you to command it to clean the floor and then turn your attention elsewhere as long as you remain within range. As another example, a utility construct following a psion and carrying a barrel will stop at a closed door; it must be told to place the barrel on the ground and open the door. It can open only normal doors, drawers, lids, and the like. It can trigger traps and such, but it can exert only 100 pounds of force, which may not be enough to activate certain pressure plates and other devices. It can also perform simple functions such as opening only normal doors, drawers, lids and so on.
A utility construct cannot attack in any way; it is never allowed an attack roll. It can make saves as normal. You need to stay in close range (Close 25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) of a utility construct to command it; however, it will continue to execute its last command to the best of its ability until its duration is reached or it is destroyed.
When shaped like a quadruped, the utility construct can more easily have bags or crates strapped to it or be used to pull a cart. A character can ride a quadruped utility construct if her weight is less than its carrying capacity.

Enhanced Construction: At 9th level, the constructor gains added flexibility and greater efficiency when manifesting astral construct. When manifesting astral construct, she can add the following augmentation to the power.
Augment: For every 2 power points you spend, an additional construct is created. The additional construct's level equals that of the first construct created. You can create up to three additional constructs per manifestation. Additional constructs have the same menu selections as the first construct.
For example, a constructor can spend 17 power points manifesting astral construct: 1 to manifest the power, 14 power points to augment the level of the first construct to 8th level, and 2 power points to create a second 8th-level construct.

Quickened Construction: At 10th level, the constructor gains the ability to manifest astral construct as though the Quicken Power feat were applied to it. Doing so does not cost any additional power points, though the constructor must still expend psionic focus to activate this ability. Using this ability does not provoke an attack of opportunity and it counts as the character's one quickened power per round.


```
[b]The Constructor[/b]

Level BAB Fort Ref Will   Special                   Powers Known
  1    +0  +0   +0  +2    Advanced construction               --
  2    +1  +0   +0  +3    Ecto protection 1         +1 level of existing manifesting class
  3    +1  +1   +1  +3    Combat construction       +1 level of existing manifesting class
  4    +2  +1   +1  +4    Boost construct,          +1 level of existing manifesting class
                          ecto protection 2 
  5    +2  +1   +1  +4    Extended construction     +1 level of existing manifesting class
  6    +3  +2   +2  +5    Ecto protection 3         +1 level of existing manifesting class
  7    +3  +2   +2  +5    Utility construct         +1 level of existing manifesting class
  8    +4  +3   +3  +6    Boost construct,          +1 level of existing manifesting class
                          ecto protection 4 
  9    +4  +3   +3  +6    Enhanced construction     +1 level of existing manifesting class
 10    +5  +3   +3  +7    Quickened construction,             -- 
                          Ecto protection 5
```
[/sblock]


```
Name: Sir
Class: Psion 6 (shaper)/Constructor 6
Race: Halfling
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Str: 10 +0 ( 4p. -2 racial)     
Dex: 18 +4 ( 6p. +2 racial +2 enhancement)     
Con: 16 +3 ( 6p. +2 enhancement)     
Int: 23 +6 ( 10p. +4 enhancement +3 level advancement)     
Wis: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     
Cha: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     

Level: 12        XP: 78000
BAB:  +6         HP: 85 (12d4+36+12)
Grapple: +2      Dmg Red: -/-
Speed: 20'       Spell Res: -
Init:  +8        Spell Save: -
ACP:   +0        Spell Fail: -

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +0    +0     +4   +1    +0    +0     15
Touch: 15          Flatfooted: 11

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +3    +2    +9
Ref:                       4    +4    +2    +10
Will:                     10    +1    +2    +13

Notes: +2 against fear effects. +1 against poisons, spells and spell like abilities.

Racial and class abilities:
Halfling:
+2 Dex, -2 Str; small; +2 on Climb, Jump and Move Silently skills.
+1 racial bonus to saving throw. +2 morale bonus against fear effects.
+1 to hit with slings and thrown weapons.
+2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Favored class: rogue.

Psion:
Bonus feats

Constructor:
Advanced construction
Ecto protection 3
Combat construction
Extended construction

Weapon                  Attack   Damage
Ranged touch             +11     Varies

Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven, Dwarven, Gnome.

Feats: Overchannel (1st level)
Talented (1st level psion bonus feat)
Boost construct (3rd level)
Psionic Body (Psion 5th level bonus feat)
Expanded knowledge (Clairvoyant sense) (6th level)
Improved initiative (9th level)
Expanded knowledge (Greater concealing amorpha) (12th level)

Skill:  Max Ranks: 15/7.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration             15     +3         +18
Knowledge (psionics)      15     +6         +21          
Psicraft                  15     +6         +21
Craft (sculpting)         15     +6         +21
Bluff                     13     +0         +13
Spot                       6     +1         +7
Knowledge (nobility)       6     +6         +12
Craft (carpentry)          6     +6         +12

Powers: Manifests as a 11th level psion. Power points: 139 (106 base +33 bonus)
Save DC: 16 + power level

1st level: Astral construct, Psionic minor creation, Ecto protection, Crystal shard, Entangling ectoplasm, Inertial armor.
2nd level: Psionic repair damage, Specified energy adaptation, Swarm of crystals, Clairvoyant sense.
3rd level: Touchsight, Ectoplasmic cocoon, Dispel psionics, Forced share pain, Greater concealing amorpha.
4th level: Psionic dimension door, Psionic fabricate, Wall of ectoplasm, Correspond.
5th level: Power resistance, Psionic plane shift, Psionic major creation, Adapt body.
6th level: Temporal acceleration.

Equipment*:                     Cost    Weight
Gentleman´s outfit              10gp
Headband of intelect +4         16k
Gloves of dexterity +2           4k
Torc of power preservation      36k
Belt of dwarvenkin            14,9k
Winged boots                    16k
+1 cloak of resistance           1k
Tatoo of amity               0,640k

*Sir looked a long time before finding wizards that admitted to create magic items with his special requirements. 
His headband is instead a bowl hat, and the torc a bow tie (using the amulet space)

Money: 1450 gp
             
Age: ??
Height: 3´ 2´´ 
Weight: 40 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
```

Appareance and background: [sblock]In the nameless legion there are strange creatures: some are rather normal, for the standards of those in many of the Material Prime planes; others are quite strange, and more than few are genuinely bizarre. But no one is so shockingly out of place as Sir.

Sir is a middle aged halfling, apparently with more than a part of dwarf. He´s tall for a halfling, but also somewhat fat (though surprisingly agile). He´s a carefully trimmed moustache that joins with his sideburs, and dark and curly hair. His suits are the strangest part of his figure: he keeps safe a good collection of tweed jackets and pants, along some, stranger and more formal ones, apparently called frock coats. Rumours say that they are common in the plane from wich Sir comes from, others that it´s an unexpected side effect of his memory wipe. Anyway, the sight of Sir with such an exotic outfit in the battlefield, armed with nothing but a slender ebony walking stick had enough power to stop a charging minotaur in surprise. Others stopped to laugh at the halfling. Both commited a mistake,
since Sir commands huge psionic power, and is a master at mentally sculpting ectoplasm. 

Sir likes to feel at charge in battle, crafting his own, extremely dangerous astral fighters, or using ectoplasm to bind or isolate others from battle or make dangerous missiles. Either way, he just stands and watches the battle, with a satisfied smile in his face; and he actually likes missions -sir has been in the Legion for quite a time, serving without a question-
When he´s not in a mission, he likes some civiliced passtimes; though it´s rare for him to find partners for them in the nameles legion.

His was heavily involved in the relatively recent Greyhawk wars, first aiding in the crushing of the Shield Lands and the conquest of Tenh, then changing sides when a failure in the payment broke the contract with the Iuzian forces. The paymasters arranged a secret agreement with the kingdom of Furyondy (at a reduced price) that involved the regular harrasment of the Old One´s forces. It finished recently, leaving Sir ready for more missions[/sblock]


----------



## Brain (Jul 4, 2005)

I was looking through Heroes of Battle and the War Weaver PrC seems like it would be cool for this game.  Would that be allowed?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Here's another concept (Gloura Bard  -- Gloura are from the Underdark sourcebook). Not quite finished yet, I'm still pondering what kind of weapon would work well (there isn't a feat, that adds Dex to damage out there, I suppose ), probably a shortbow, rapier or whip. As should be somewhat obvious, she is heading for the Sublime Chord PrC (CA). Pretty powerful defensively, but offensively rather weak. Oh, I took the liberty to count Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft as gloura class skills, considering they have full spellcasting progression for their racial hit dice.




Of course, it seems Underdark is one of the books I don't have in front of me right now  I'll have to check out the race (doesn't ring a bell), but I have no problem with counting Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft as class skills, especially if your class is a bard.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm honestly not sure what class I'd want for her yet.  I haven't seen a PrC that really suits the picture I have in my head.  I want a "breaker" PrC, someone who's good at breaking through resistances.  If anyone recalls something like that from Dragon magazine or anywhere else, can you let me know?




Oof. Touch choices... you mean like someone who specializes in sundering and shield bashing? Can't think of a PrC like that off the top of my head, but I plan on perusing the books anyway...



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> The constructor




Looks interesting. Where did the PrC come from? On the WotC website? The description of Sir is definitely unique. 



			
				Brain said:
			
		

> I was looking through Heroes of Battle and the War Weaver PrC seems like it would be cool for this game.  Would that be allowed?




Most definitely. Coincidentally, I was leafing through Heroes of Battle for the first time this weekend, and that PrC caught my eye. I think it's very cool! It would work perfect for a group of four, sharing everything from cure spells to see invisibility. 

Since characters have started trickling in, I realize I didn't talk about *HP*: the original post never included HP calculation. Everyone can take full HP at 1st, and 3/4 HP from then on. For d10s, use the 8/7 alternating method.

Also, as I've been planning things out, I have a *clarification* on knowledge skills: due to certain necessities, knowledge (local) will still need to exist. However, because of the nature of the campaign, I am going to tweak knowledge (local) to be knowledge (local- plane). So, for instance, you can have knowledge (local- Eberron), which you can use as a check when your team visits Eberron to tell the rest of the squad what those funky glowing tattoos are. Part of it stems from visits to that world on past missions, part might stem from remnant memories in the sibconscious. So, one could have knowledge (local- Faerun) or Knowledge (local- Greyhawk), etc. The same would hold true for such aspects as bardic knowledge, except that it would apply to all worlds, and would relate more to storytelling amongst Legionnaires than anything else.

And for those that don't already have enough to choose from, I would also allow the races from the Iron Lords of Jupiter (check out Polyhedron #160/Dungeon #101) and the races introduced in Dungeon #317 (the Adu'jas, the Gruwaars, the Deryth, the Golmoids, and the Tkels).


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2005)

The constructor comes from the Mind´s Eye. They were a series of articles in the Wizard´s site dedicated to psionics: covered new powers, classes (core and prestige), monsters, and so on. They were eventually updated to 3.5 and gathered in one PDF, but IIRC they said it wasn´t going to last long. Sir wouldn´t change too much without the prestige class: would be a matter of adding more power points, picking two more 6th level powers, and an extra feat.

I´ve detected a couple mistakes with the sheet. I´ll correct them as soon I have time.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 4, 2005)

Name: Skipper: 
Classes: 2 Ranger, 1 Cleric, 1 Sorc, 2 Fighter, 6 Horizon Walker
Race: Human 
Gender: Female 
Alignment: N
Deity: None

Str: 14+2 (Base 14)
Dex: 16+3 (Base 14 + 2 Enhancement)
Con: 12+1 (Base 12)
Int: 12+1 (Base 12)
Wis: 12+1 (Base 12)
Cha: 24+7 (Base 15 + 6 Enhancement + 3 Level)

BAB: 10/5
Melee Attack: 12/7
Ranged Attack: 13/8
Fort: 11
Ref: 5
Will: 10
AC: 19 = 10 Base + 3 Dex + 4 Armor +1 Natural Armor +1 Shield 
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 Feet
HD: 8 + 8d8 + 2d10 + 1d4 + 12
HP: 86

Feats: Point Blank Shot (1), Far Shot (1), Track (1), Rapid Shot (2), Divine Might (3), Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)(3), Precise Shot (3), Endurance (5), Divine Vigor (6), Many Shot (7), Divine Shield (9), Improved Rapid Shot (12).

Skills: 
2 Ranger = 6x5=30
1 Cleric = 4x1=4
1 Sorc = 4x1=4 
2 Fighter = 4x1= 4
6 Horizon Walker = 6x6=36
Total = 78

Tumble 8/+18, Hide 15/+24, Spot 15/+20, Knowledge Geography 8/+9, Move Silently 15/+22, Survival 5/+6

Special Abilities/Qualities: Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy (Human), Combat Style (Archery), War Domain (Longbow), Luck Domain, Terrain Mastery (Desert, Forest, Plains, Underground, Marsh), Planar Terrain Mastery (Shifting). 

Spells: 
Sorc Spells Known: 0 - Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Message, Dancing Lights, 1 - True Strike, Disguise Self
Sorc Spells per Day: 0 - 4, 1 - 4
Cleric Spells Prepared: 0 - Light, Read Magic, Detect Magic, 1 - Detect Undead, Obscuring Mist, (entropic shield)

Possessions: Ring of Invisibility (20,000), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000), Cloak of Charisma +6 (16,000), Gloves of Dex +2 (4,000), Greater Bracers of Archery (25,000), Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000), Quiver of Elhonna (1,800), Ring of Sustenance (2,500), Mithril Chain Shirt (1,100), Boots of Haste (12,000), Mighty +2, MW, Composite Longbow of Seeking +1 (8,600), Masterwork Buckler (165), Tattoo of Amity (640), 160 Silver Arrows (24), 160 Cold Iron Arrows (16), 160 Adamantine Arrows (488), 3 Daggers (6), 10 Smokesticks (200), 100 Candles (1), 20 Flasks of Oil (2), 10 Square Yards of Canvas (1), Flint and Steel (1), 100 feet Silk Rope (20), Shovel (2), 5 Scrolls (Flame Arrow), 1934 gold

Longbow: Attack: +17, Full Attack: +17/+17/+13, Many Shot: +13 (2 Arrows), Damage 1d8+5, Crit x3

Description: Skipper is a 5'6 human female, weighing 103 lbs, with long black hair and brown eyes. She wears tight black leather clothes over her chain shirt armor, and has a black cape. She carries around a bow and several hold out daggers hidden on her person. 

Personality: Skipper was named for her extensive use of Dimension Door. During combat, she uses it to gain good positions for pulling out her longbow and taking shots at vulnerable enemy units. Skipper worships combat skills over anything else. She studies long and hard to master her skills with her longbow, and respects people who likewise sharpen their skills. She spends most of her time training, and she doesn't get out much. In terms of party interactions, Skipper isn't a very open person, due to her isolation as a sniper. She believes she can show better respect to her party by covering them from danger from afar then to actually socialize with them. While she has no worship for any particular deity, she is a religious person, believing in a warrior's code of conduct. She uses a slight knowledge of divine and arcane power to greatly enhance her bow skills. 

I am not sure how you want us to do our HP.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 4, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> The constructor comes from the Mind´s Eye. They were a series of articles in the Wizard´s site dedicated to psionics: covered new powers, classes (core and prestige), monsters, and so on. They were eventually updated to 3.5 and gathered in one PDF, but IIRC they said it wasn´t going to last long. Sir wouldn´t change too much without the prestige class: would be a matter of adding more power points, picking two more 6th level powers, and an extra feat.
> 
> I´ve detected a couple mistakes with the sheet. I´ll correct them as soon I have time.




Was not aware of it... but then again, I'm not the most frequent visitor to the WotC website...



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> I am not sure how you want us to do our HP.




Everyone can take full HP at 1st, and 3/4 HP from then on. For d10s, use the 8/7 alternating method.


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2005)

Is there a feat out there similar to Practiced Spellcaster for Psionic Manifestor levels?  If not, would you allow us to take a Practiced Manifester feat?  (+4 manifestor levels, up to your current HD for effecitive level, can only be taken once.)

Almost have the Kalashtar Warmind done (He's a Legion vet, trained by the Warminds of the Thoughts of War).  I hope to have him finished late tonight (There's a slight issue of a holiday getting in they way today).  I also had a few other Ideas I My make as well so you can find a good fit.

Is the Fochlucan Lyrist not allowed because it's an organization? Or it it available since the training may be available/could have been initialy available to the character?  I had a Cleric/Bard idea that could be fun.  I had a just plain bard idea too, as well as a Warforged Bard/Reforged idea that sounded fun, but not quite sure how well it fit, so probably won't submit that unless I can give him a good backstory.  I also was pondering a pure Marshal as more of a military leader type, as well as a Halfling Mounted Warrior (Was pondering either normal Halfling Dog rider, or perhaps a Talentra Halfling Clawfoot rider, I can do either with ease.)  I was even debating a cleric or favored soul type, though am looking for the right deity to fit what I was thinking (Was pondering more of a military leader type).  I even thought about an Ashbound Druid, though I don't know how appropriate it would be.

Do you have a due date on when you want character submitions by?  And how detailed do you want our backgrounds, especialy pre-legion days?  Hope you don't mind me flooding you with character ideas.  I got lots, and sort of trying to widdle them down to appropriate, interesting, different, and what works well in/with the group.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is there a feat out there similar to Practiced Spellcaster for Psionic Manifestor levels?  If not, would you allow us to take a Practiced Manifester feat?  (+4 manifestor levels, up to your current HD for effecitive level, can only be taken once.)




Hmmm... not that I've ever read. But it would be easy to apply to psionics:

Practiced Psionicist [General]
Choose a psionic class that you possess. Your powers cast from that class are more powerful. 
Prerequisite: Psicraft 4 ranks. 
Benefit: Your manifester level for the chosen psionic class increases by 4. This benefit can't increase your manifester level to higher than your Hit Dice. However, even if you can't benefit from the full bonus immediately, if you later gain Hit Dice in levels of non-psionic classes, you might be able to apply the rest of the bonus. 
   For example, a human 5th-level psion/3rd-level fighter who selects this feat would increase his psion caster level from 5th to 8th (since he has 8 Hit Dice). If he later gained a fighter level, he would gain the remainder of the bonus and his psion manifester level would become 9th (since he now has 9 Hit Dice). 
   A character with two or more psion classes (such as a psion/wilder or a psychic warrior/soulknife) must choose which class gains the feat's effect. This feat does not affect your power points per day or powers known. It increases your manifester level only, which would help you penetrate power resistance and increase the duration and other effects of your powers. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Almost have the Kalashtar Warmind done (He's a Legion vet, trained by the Warminds of the Thoughts of War).  I hope to have him finished late tonight (There's a slight issue of a holiday getting in they way today).  I also had a few other Ideas I My make as well so you can find a good fit.




Very cool...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Is the Fochlucan Lyrist not allowed because it's an organization? Or it it available since the training may be available/could have been initialy available to the character?  I had a Cleric/Bard idea that could be fun.  I had a just plain bard idea too, as well as a Warforged Bard/Reforged idea that sounded fun, but not quite sure how well it fit, so probably won't submit that unless I can give him a good backstory.  I also was pondering a pure Marshal as more of a military leader type, as well as a Halfling Mounted Warrior (Was pondering either normal Halfling Dog rider, or perhaps a Talentra Halfling Clawfoot rider, I can do either with ease.)  I was even debating a cleric or favored soul type, though am looking for the right deity to fit what I was thinking (Was pondering more of a military leader type).  I even thought about an Ashbound Druid, though I don't know how appropriate it would be.




Sorry, but I'm going to veto the Fochlucan Lyrist, mainly because the history of the PrC is too embedded into a world. It is dependent on the College, and the whole "fostering careers of other adventurers" would not make sense in this setting. A Warforged Bard/Reforged is definitely allowable, as is the Marshall or the Talenta Halfling. Ashbound Druids it would depend... he would be displaced from his home forever, so I'm not sure how that would fit in.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Do you have a due date on when you want character submitions by?  And how detailed do you want our backgrounds, especialy pre-legion days?  Hope you don't mind me flooding you with character ideas.  I got lots, and sort of trying to widdle them down to appropriate, interesting, different, and what works well in/with the group.




No problem flooding me with questions or ideas... I love it! I wanted to make a campaign with a large amount of flexibility, but still have at least some constraints. 

History can be as in-depth as you want to make it. Let me put it this way: if you write it, I will use it. And, actually, this goes for *everone out there*: I'm also interested in history since joining the Legion. Is your character a new recruit? Or has he been a member of the Legion for years? Was he part of the forces that routed the Red Wizards of Thay, or was he part of the top secret operation that resulted in the destruction of Cyre? Feel free to be as creative as possible on your character's history, both before and after joining the Legion. 

As for due date, I'm making my decisions on Friday. I'll change the name of the thread to reflect this. Mainly because I know a lot of people won't be checking the boards this weekend, so I want to give them all a chance to come up with something...

Though there are so many good character choices, I've been thinking about running two campaigns... after all, why can't there be Alpha Lance and Bravo Lance on different missions


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 4, 2005)

> I am going to hold an open casting call over the course of the next few days. Friday morning (7/8/05) EST, I will select the 4 finalists.




I saw this thread a few days ago, but I totally missed this point. Duh! Going to work on a character now, most likely a psion (subterfuge, telepathy) of sorts ... 

Edit: Ahh, two questions: What about crafting feats? Would I need to go down a level to have the XP for crafting? 

And related to this, would it be feasible for a member of the legion to also know the tattoo-crafting art (for example as in unslotted wondrous items or an independant crafting feat)?

Okay, now descending into the bowels of Pandemonium, looking for an inspiration ...


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 4, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Gyre
[B]Class/Level:[/B] Fighter 5/Dervish 7
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Region:[/B] n/a
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 19 +4 ( 6p. +1 level +4 enhancement)   [B]Level:[/B] 5/7       [B]XP:[/B] 66,000/78,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 +5 (10p. +2 level +2 enhancement)   [B]BAB:[/B] +12/+7/+2   [B]HP:[/B] 114 (12d10+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.                        )   [B]Grapple:[/B] +16     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.                        )   [B]Speed:[/B] 40'       [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.                        )   [B]Init:[/B] +7         [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.                        )   [B]ACP:[/B] -0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

      [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10    +6    +0    +5    +0    +2    +5*   28
[B]Touch:[/B] 20              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 23
*(+1 insight +2 dervish +2 deflection)

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 6     +2    +3      +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                  6     +5    +3      +14
[B]Will:[/B]                 6     +0    +3      +9

[B]Weapon                Attack           Damage           Critical      Range[/B]
[i]Normal[/i]
"Scald" or Frost"     +18/+13/+8
"Scald" and "Frost"   +16/+16/+11/+6
   "Scald"                             1d6+1d6(fire)+7  15-20/x2
   "Frost"                             1d6+1d6(cold)+5  15-20/x2
[i]During Dervish Dance[/i]
"Scald" or Frost"     +22/+17/+12
"Scald" and "Frost"   +20/+20/+15/+10
   "Scald"                             1d6+1d6(fire)+11 15-20/x2
   "Frost"                             1d6+1d6(cold)+9  15-20/x2
[i]Ranged[/i]
Composite Longbow, MW STR +4
                      +18/+13/+8       1d8+4            x3            110 ft.

[B]Languages:[/B] Auran, Common, Ignan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
-Dervish Dance 4/day (lasts 7 rounds)
-Movement Mastery (can take 10 on Jump, Perform(dance), and Tumble any time)
-Slashing Blades (treat scimitar as light weapon)
-Fast Movement (+10 ft enhancement bonus to speed)
-Dance of Death (gain Cleave feat during dervish dance)
-Improved Reaction (+2 to initiative)
-Elaborate Parry (additional +4 to AC when fighting defensively or total 
                  defense)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Human:     Two-Weapon Fighting
Fighter 1: Combat Expertise
Level 1:   Dodge
Fighter 2: Mobility
Level 3:   Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
Fighter 4: Weapon Specialization (Scimitar)
Level 6:   Elusive Target (Negate Power Attack: foe you dodge against gets no 
                           damage bonus when using Power Attack)
                          (Diverting Defense: first attack from flanked  
                           opponent you're Dodging misses and may hit flanking 
                           teammate)
                          (Cause Overreach: provoke attack of opportunity, get 
                           a free trip attack if foe misses)
Level 9:   Improved Critical (Scimitar)
Level 12:  Whirlwind Attack


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 81      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 15/7
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc    Total[/B]
Balance                       7    +5    +2      +14 (+2 synergy)
Climb                         6    +4    +0      +10
Escape Artist                 5    +5    +0      +10
Intimidate                    8    +0    +2      +10 (+2 morale)
Jump                         15    +4    +2      +21 (+2 synergy)
Perform (dance)              15    +0    +0      +15
Ride                          5    +5    +0      +10
Swim                          5    +4    +0      +9
Tumble                       15    +5    +2      +22 (+2 synergy)

[i]Untrained[/i]
Appraise                      0    +2    +0      +2
Bluff                         0    +0    +0      +0
Concentration                 0    +0    +0      +0
Diplomacy                     0    +0    +2      +2 (+2 morale)
Disguise                      0    +0    +0      +0
Forgery                       0    +2    +0      +2
Gather Information            0    +0    +0      +0
Heal                          0    +0    +0      +0
Hide                          0    +5    +0      +5
Listen                        0    +0    +0      +0
Move Silently                 0    +5    +0      +5
Search                        0    +2    +0      +2
Sense Motive                  0    +0    +0      +0
Spot                          0    +0    +0      +0
Survival                      0    +0    +0      +0
Use Rope                      0    +5    +0      +5

[B]Equipment:                           Cost   Weight[/B]
"Scald" Flaming scimitar +1        8315gp      4lb
"Frost" Frost scimitar +1          8315gp      4lb
Composite longbow +1, STR +4       2800gp      3lb
Mithral chain shirt +2             5100gp   12.5lb
Amulet of natural armor +2         8000gp
Gloves of dexterity +2             4000gp
Ring of protection +2              8000gp
Vest of resistance +3              9000gp
Belt of giant strength +4         16000gp
Ioun stone, +1 AC                  5000gp
Minor cloak of displacement       24000gp
Tattoo of Amity                       0gp

Backpack                              2gp      2lb
Bedroll                               1sp      5lb
Paper x2                              8sp       -
Pouch, belt x2                        2gp      1lb
Rations, trail x7                    35sp      7lb
Rope, silk                           10gp      5lb
Vial, ink                             1gp    0.1lb
Waterskin                             1gp      4lb
Everburning torch                   100gp      1lb
Climber's kit                        80gp      5lb
Entertainer's outfit                  3gp      4lb
Traveler's outfit                     1gp      5lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]62.6lb      [B]Money:[/B] 1265gp 6sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med    Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               116lb 233lb  350lb  700lb  1750lb

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 111lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark-skinned
```

*Appearance:* Gyre is an attractive woman with long raven-colored hair and an incredibly dark complexion, resembling someone who spends excessive amounts of time in the sun. She wears loose, baggy clothing made of thin fabrics. Her pants are black, her blouse is a vibrant green. The sleeves of her blouse have slits that run the length of the arms, through which one can spy a couple of her tattoos. On her right shoulder is the blood-dripping fanged mouth of the Blood Feasters. On her left shoulder is the greataxe with a shattered shield that symbolizes the Shield Breakers. Gyre also has the sandstorm tattoo of the Stinging Sand on the right side of her face. On the back of her left hand is a tattoo of stylized eye of Ra, presumably a remnant of her previous life...

Sitting still borders on torture for Gyre. She is constantly moving, ever graceful. So graceful in fact, that even when she falls it appears as if it was deliberately executed, and executed with style. When one sees her performing her deadly dance of death, they find themselves transfixed by the twisted mix beauty and brutality that she displays.

*Personality:* Gyre never seems to be comfortable in one place for an extended period of time. This attitude leaks into other aspects of her life; often drifting away from lengthy conversations when something more interesting catches her eye. Her flightiness has probably broken a few hearts along the way.

Gyre happily takes on any mission handed to her and her lance. She's a good Legionnaire...most of the time. Occasionally on missions she will break from protocol or the established plan because she feels she has developed a better plan or feels the protocols are hindering the mission. On more than one occasion she has been reprimanded for these transgressions, but she suspects that the Paymasters keep her around because sometimes her wilingness to work outside the rules is just what is needed. 

*Background:* As with all Legionnaires, Gyre's life essentially starts with her induction into the Nameless Legion. Gyre started as a Blood Feaster. The Paymasters figured her abilities would be best leveraged for assassinations. Gyre proved to be a coldly efficient assassin. During her time with the Blood Feasters she gained her nickname, dubbed "Gyre" by an onlooking lance member who was entranced by the bloody beauty of her spinning dance of death. Gyre performed well enough but seemed to have odd troubles with the undead members of her cadre. If asked, Gyre only answers that undead are creepy and gives a little shiver. What is really behind her distaste for the undead is a mystery to even her. 

The Paymasters decided to reassign Gyre to the Stinging Sand as soon as her 5 year term with the Blood Feasters was complete. Gyre was clearly more comfortable in this cadre. Not specifically known for desert survival skills, she seemed to keep up nonetheless. Gyre made many friends in this cadre and got intensely invovled in the rivalry between the Stinging Sand and the Snow Serpents. Things came to a dangerous head when Gyre and Keesha, a frost mage from the Snow Serpents, both competed for the affections of a cavalier in the Mounted Nightmare - a guy named Dra'kan. Gyre and Keesha almost killed each other in a brutal fight (The Stinging Sand gave Gyre 1:5 odds). Members of both cadres broke up the combat before either were killed. The Paymasters let this insubordination go because it didn't damage any property and, ultimately, no one was irreparably harmed or killed. 

Gyre has since completed a 5 year stint with the Stinging Sands and, much to the surprise of many of her former cadre buddies, asked for reassignment to the Shield Breakers. Now one year into her time with the Shield Breakers, Gyre continues to excel on the field.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Hmmm... not that I've ever read. But it would be easy to apply to psionics: ...




It is not, actually.

There is no such feat, because the manifester level for psions is closely tied to the maximum power level they can manifest, unlike for spellcasters, where the two are pretty much completely seperate.

A feat, that improved manifester level, like Practiced Spellcaster, also allows to manifest higher level powers (at least augmented ones, since it would not give the psion more powers, of course, but there are plenty of those available). That's also, why there are so little (no?) items/PrC, which improve manifester level, because of this difference.

It would probably be reasonable to make a feat, that added +4 to manifester level for scaled benefits only (range, duration, power penetration, the few powers, that actually scale with level, etc), but does not allow further augmentation beyond your non-enhanced manifester level.

There is still the Overchannel feat to achieve that somewhat.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It is not, actually.
> 
> There is no such feat, because the manifester level for psions is closely tied to the maximum power level they can manifest, unlike for spellcasters, where the two are pretty much completely seperate.
> 
> ...



Makes sense, it just seemed like an idea for the Fighter/Warmind, so I figured I'd ask.  Overchannel/Talented could work (Especialy since I'll get few powers over 3rd).  I'll examine my feats to see if I can do that with the character concept.


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2005)

I tend to agree with Thanee: a practiced manifester feat is in some cases more useful than a practiced spellcaster because of the multi-purpose powers, like astral construct, inertial armor  or psionic charm, that effectively work as several spells, or have augmentations that work as an in-built heighten (like "+1 DC for every 2 points"). In those cases, the feat would grant an effective increase of the power level the character can manifest, not only the manfester level.

In others, like those that have agumentations that simply give bigger bonuses (like thicken skin) or more damage dice (like energy ray) it would work just as practiced spellcaster. But it´s difficult to balance.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Makes sense, it just seemed like an idea for the Fighter/Warmind, ...




It certainly would be.  Just pointing out why it is unfortunately not easily transferred to psionics.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just pointing out why it is unfortunately not easily transferred to psionics.




Good point, and one I hadn't considered. Thanks Thanee (& Someone)!

So, no go for the Practiced Psionicist. Sorry, Bront.



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Edit: Ahh, two questions: What about crafting feats? Would I need to go down a level to have the XP for crafting?




Any item that you have the ability to craft (i.e. meeting all the requirements, including spells/feats possessed and caster level), instead of spending the XP, you would purchase that item at 70% its market value. (Using the DMG's method of spending 5 gp per 1 XP point needed to create a magic item). So, let's say you have the ability to create a Periapt of Health (you have the Craft Wondrous Item feat, your caster level is 5th, and you can cast remove disease). Normally, it would cost you 1/2 the base price in gold (in this case, 3750 gp) and 1/25 the base price in XP (300 XP). You would convert the 300 XP into 1500 gp, and add it to the 3750 base, giving you a total of 5250 gp, which ends up being 70% of the base value.

For artificers, I will also allow you to spend 70% of your craft reserve as XP in the creation of items at each level (the other 30% is assumed to be used on items already spent, like that handy _Cure Moderate Wounds_ potion that saved your live in the Khyber), but keep in mind that it must be appropriate for each level's ability. For instance, normally a 1st level artificer has a craft reserve of 20. This leaves you with 14 points of XP you could use for item creation for your starting character, but those 14 points of XP must be spent on scribing scrolls, which would have been the only thing you could have used the craft reserve to create.



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> And related to this, would it be feasible for a member of the legion to also know the tattoo-crafting art (for example as in unslotted wondrous items or an independant crafting feat)?




Unfortunately, no. The creation method (which from a character build POV does involve a new feat) is a secret known only to the Paymasters. And they aren't really the sharing type, ya know?



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Okay, now descending into the bowels of Pandemonium, looking for an inspiration ...




Good luck!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 5, 2005)

Quick question: Do items that give a higher int give additional skill points in your game? 

... and how do I get these neat little spoiler boxes?


Edit: I have a first draft ready now 

<see next page>


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Quick question: Do items that give a higher int give additional skill points in your game?




Yup. 



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> ... and how do I get these neat little spoiler boxes?




Just type "SBLOCK" in brackets, and that should do it.



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Edit: I have a first draft ready now




Looks cool. I like the bit in italics! There are times that the Nameless Legion "forcibly recruit" members, but they usually constrain it to evil creatures that they remake into good ones. Perhaps Shackler was one?

FYI I'm not going to go through the double-checks of the character sheets until I make the final cut, unless I see something glaring (though I might go through some tomorrow simply because they all look great so far).


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Good point, and one I hadn't considered. Thanks Thanee (& Someone)!
> 
> So, no go for the Practiced Psionicist. Sorry, Bront.



No problem, that's why I asked here, and I agree that it's a headache.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Yup.



Wait, so If I get a headband of Intelect, it gives me more skill points?  Is this from 1st level, or only at the level you get it and beyond?  (This is clearly different from the rules, so I just want all the clairification)


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

*Coldtac, Kalashtar Warmind*

Here's my Warmind.  I have everything done except his psionic abilities, which shouldn't be too hard (He's got 4 powers, not including the one he gets racialy).  I might also create the Halfling Mounted Warrior as well, but I like how Coldtac turned out.  Hope the background is interesting and usable.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


```
[B]Name:[/B] ColdTac
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 5/Warmind 7
[B]Race:[/B] Kalashtar
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 20 +5 (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 12       [B]XP:[/B] 66000/78000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +12/7/2    [B]HP:[/B] 117 (12d10+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +17    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Man Lv:[/B] 7
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]PP:[/B] 59
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -4         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +11    +4    +3    +0    +0    +2    30
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 27

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      9    +1    +2    +12
[B]Ref:[/B]                       6    +3    +2    +11
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3    +2    +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
1-H Bastard Sword*        +18   1d10+5+1d4   19-20x2
2-H Bastard Sword*        +18   1d10+7+1d4   19-20x2
Guisarme                  +18     2d4+7       20x3
Longbow(110')             +16     1d8+4       20x3
Warhammer                 +18     1d8+5       20x3
Rapier                    +18     1d6+5      19-20x2
Dagger(10')             +18(+16)  1d4+5      19-20x2
Lion Shield		  +17	   2d6	      20x2
*Allows sundering as if wielder has the Improved Sunder feat.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Quor, Draconic, Riedran

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[u]Kalashtar Racial Abilities[/u]
- Natural Psionic: +1 PP Per CL, regardless of class.
- Mind Link power at CL/2 Mainfester Level.
- +2 Racial Bonus to Diplomacy, Bluff, and Intimidation
- Sleeps, but does not dream.
- +2 Racial Bonus to Disguise to impersonate a human.
- +2 Racial Bonus to saves vs Mind affecting spells and abilities, and possession.
[u]Warmind Class Abilities[/u]
Chain of Personal Superiority (Ex): +4 insight to Str and Con 1 minute, 3 times per day as a free action.
Chain of Defensive Posture (Ex): +2 insight bonus to AC 1 minute, 3 times per day as a free action.
Enduring Body (Ex): Damage Reduction 2/–.
Sweeping Strike (Ex): Melee attacks apply to creatures in two adjascent squares equally, If moved less than 10' since last round.
[u]Other[/u]
Tattoo of Amity: +2 Morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidation

[B]Feats:[/B]
L1: Education
F1: Quickdraw
F2: Power Attack
L3: Exotic Weapon: Bastard Sword
F4: Cleave
A4: Str +1
L6: Overchanel
A8: Str +1
L9: Talented
A12: Wis +1
L12: Endurance


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 60       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 15/7.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
KN: History		   2    +2          +4
KN: Psionics		   8    +2    +2    +12
Ride			   5    +3          +8
Jump			   7    +5    +1    +13
Climb			   5    +5    -4    +6
Swim			   5    +5    -8    +2
Concentration		   5    +2          +7
Intimidate		   5    +0    +4    +9
Psicraft		   5    +2    +2    +9
Autohypnosis		  13    +3    +2    +18
Diplomacy		   0    +0    +4    +4
Bluff			   0    +0    +2    +2

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Tattoo of Amity			0	0
Adamantium Bastardsword, (Psionic)
 +1 Sundering, Psychokinetic	21035	6
Mithril Full Plate +3		19650	25
Mithril Lion's Shield		10170	7.5
Boots of Springing and Striding	5500	
Ring of Protection +2		8000	
Cloak of Resistance +2		4000	
Belt of Giant Strength +4	16000	
Gloves of Dexterity +2		4000	
Periapt of Wisdom +2		4000	
Masterwork Comp Str +4 Bow	800	3
Masterwork Rapier		320	2
Masterwork Warhammer		312	5
Masterwork Guisarme		309	12
Masterwork Dagger		302	1
40 Arrows			2	6
2 Pot:Cure Serious Wounds	750	
3 Pot:Cure Moderate Wounds	450	
2 Pot:Darkvision (CL3)		300	
2 Pot:Enlarge (CL3)		150	

Handy Haversack			2000	2
-Everburning Torch		110	1
-100' Silk Rope			20	10
-10 Days Dry Rations		5	10
-2 Sunrods			4	2
-3 Water Skins			3	12
-Whetstone			0.02	1
		
Magebred Heavy Warhorse		800	
-Chain Shirt Barding		400	50
-Military Saddle		20	30
[B]Total Weight:[/B]69.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 50pp 87gp 9sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               133   266   400   400   2000

[B]Age:[/B] 43
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* Coldtac is a quite young for someone quite so renowned.  He rarely is seen without his plate armor, which is well kept and quite ornate.  He bears a tattoo the insignia of The Thoughts of War on his left shoulder, and the Tattoo of Amity on his right shoulder.  His short black hair is cut very short for little maintenance in war, and his piercing blue eyes are constantly aware of his surroundings, as if he is surveying for his next battle.  Tall and muscular, his is generally free of some of the more obvious scarring that seasoned warriors have.

*Background:* Coldtac had a former life, one that earned him his place here.  He knows little of it, only that he lead a small group of Kalashtars in an assault against an Inspired stronghold shortly before a lance from The Thoughts of War were able to do so, and was effective and brutal in his tactical execution.  He was barely an adult, and already leading his own force, but was highly decorated with the Kalashtars.  The Thoughts of War scouted him for a month before picking him up and making the offer.  Always one to look coldly at the big picture, it was an easy choice.  Or at least that’s what he’s been told by Render, the human Egoist who recruited him.

Coldtac’s natural psionic ability and incredible combat potential earned him a privileged spot studying under Master Razor, the most renowned warmind in the Legion.  He trained Coldtac to keep his mind and his body sharp, and to apply his mind in combat in ways Coldtac had only heard Kalashtar legends about.  Coldtac came out of this training stronger, tougher, and able to will his body into a true weapon.  Coldtac was one of Master Razor’s favored students; for his hard work and dedication to the craft of the warmind, and soon Coldtac found himself back out in combat.

Coldtac made a good first impression when he challenged his commanding officer’s battle plan during what was supposed to be a routine skirmish.  The CO was irked, but made some of Coldtac’s adjustments to his plan.  Coldtac’s wisdom soon became evident to the CO, as the battle was won at a costly rate, one which he knew could have been avoided if he had heeded Coldtac’s warnings.  

Eventually, he earned the name Coldtac from his cold demeanor and calculating tactical ability.  While far from uncaring, he knows that battle can ask for some tough choices, and you can’t be weighed down by feelings.  He is not afraid to sacrifice some of his own men if the need should arise, though knowing the value of morale and the cost of training, he keeps unneeded sacrifice down to a minimum.

Coldtac now works in smaller lances, sometimes leading, sometimes simply providing tactical and ground support.  He is a well known member of The Thoughts of War, and has even been rumored to be a potential candidate to replace Master Razor if he steps down (Though Master Razor still claims to be in the prime of his life).

Given a Kalashtar’s dual nature, Coldtac seems to have memories of a life or lives left long ago.  They are always a jumbled blur if they surface at all.  Coldtac only has what he was told about his recruitment (an honor bestowed on few legionnaires), and he has no reason to doubt Render.  Coldtac dismisses these memories and lingering effects of his Kalashtar nature, and nothing more.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 5, 2005)

*Shackler*

_The others say, they have put it behind them. They say, it doesn’t matter to them anymore, they live now, not in the past. After more than ten years one would think, that I could let go. But that’s the point, isn’t it? Let go. Leave behind all memory, cut away by sorcerous rituals, leave behind that which caused me to be me. It goes against my very nature, I need to know who I am and why. The very root of all compulsions, of all mental influences is to manipulate those silent and unseen causes, the murky depths of memory and subconscious. Because changing that which comes before changes that which will be. By hiding memories from an other, by planting memes creeping through the holes created in the self, I assume command over the minds of others. And yet here I am, ever circling the gaping hole in my mind where my memories used to be.

Who was I in the Before? The ‘Before’, a term of the Nameless Legion that finds little use most of the time. But ... I think, I know who I am now. But I have explored the nature of the human mind, it is my chosen profession to know how the mind works and manipulate those workings. I know, that in order to truly know yourself, you need to know the origin of everything that made you what you are, all the experiences that formed your spirit. Because without them, you are easily shaped into new ways, have no core of existence that remains stable. I suspect, that is why the Paymasters are doing it. But why in all the Nine Hells and the infinite depths of the Abyss, did I submit to this? Willingly! Knowing, what it would entail! It is pure madness, yet ...

I have adapted, I think. I am not who I was before, I am a new person. Eleven years among the Legion, eleven years of hardship and triumph, of friends found and lost again to death or others. Eleven years that are my life now, in its entirety, and not a bad life at all. And yet I circle what I perceive as something missing, as if a whole decade of life was as nothing. And who knows, that one ritual ... but I grow weary of mysteries. There are too many of them, and too unsolvable are those that concern my past selves. I realize now, that letting go would have been a way, an opportunity to re-forge myself anew entirely, but pondering these questions has become part of my self and I won’t surrender it yet again!_

*Appearance:*
Among a company consisting of creatures from all the known multiverse Shackler hardly stands out. A tall, lean human clad in black robes like so many other arcanists, he moves slowly but with a deliberateness that makes every motion seem inexorable. Like the rest of his body underneath the robes his bald head is adorned with numerous tattoos ranging from masterful depictions of battles to complex and incomprehensible geometric patterns. Only the strange light in his eyes and the facial structure that seems subtly abnormal sets him apart from others in terms of appearance.

*Background:*
Shackler is a twofold mystery, especially to himself. He knows for a fact, that he is not quite human; The icy clarity of his thoughts, the energies suffusing every cell and the awareness of every minute detail of his body’s workings are hard to ignore. But what exactly is he? A psionic ritual of enormous power must have been at work, transforming his body into this form, immune to the ravages of time. But whatever was behind it remains lost to him like the memories he surrendered with the Conditioning And there is the second enigma: Why would a master of thought like he accept such a mutilation of the self, suicide in a certain sense? 

But those are thoughts for dark nights, when every mind is left to fend for itself, struggling with losses recent and long past as it is the way of every soldier. For a soldier Shackler is, through and through, one of the Nameless Legion that has been his family for all the eleven years of his third life. Since his first stumbling steps in the confusion of manufactured amnesia he has come to appreciate the unique situation of the Nameless Legion. Nominally they exist only to make profits for the Paymasters yes, but that’s just the surface. United by the severing of all ties and struggling together through conditions worse than any hell, camaraderie and friendship within the Legion are absolute. It’s what keeps people alive. Sure, there are all kinds of brawls and sometimes even serious fights, but in the end no one can afford to stand apart. The Legion is a certain kind of family after all.

*Military History:*
Upon joining the Nameless Legion Shackler was assigned to the Thoughts of War, immediately finding like minds among the mentalists and psionic creatures of that cadre. After a several months of  training (encompassing the arts of the mind as well as the application of tactics) he was sent on his first mission as supporting caster to one of four lances commissioned to bring down a revolutionary movement on the desert world of Athas. After only three days of intelligence gathering the commanding officer, a sorcerer of the Rune Bearers, ordered a pincer attack on the rebel headquarter – Shackler (then called Nameless) advised against this move but had no authority. Sure enough the attack went spectacularly haywire. Lacking communication between the lances, bad timing in the assault and a thoroughly botched attempt to take out the enemy defilers spelled doom for the task force. Of twenty highly trained legionnaires only three made it out of the killing field prepared by the rebel, who were anticipating the attack. Fleeing the city Shackler and the two others had no choice but to return on foot to the worldgate contact-point 200 miles away – the possibility of securing backup or a quick way out had died with the officer. Four weeks later Shackler and Twelve-Arrows, a warrior of the Stinging Sand, arrived starved and half-mad with thirst, having marched through the desert all the way. With them were the last in a succession of bandit groups, that had thought the two travellers an easy mark and had succumbed to arrows and mind-bending – their supplied had kept the two alive.

Back in the Paymasters’ headquarter Shackler vowed not to let something similar happen again, if he could help it. As psionicist and tactician he had a duty to look further ahead and ward him and his fellows of the Legion from such disasters. Even if despite proper intelligence something went wrong, there had to be a way out for the legionnaires. So Shackler expanded his field of study to that of instant communication and travel, going even so far as to neglect his telepathy skills to study under an Ulitharid master of astral transport until he had learned to mimic the arcane spell of teleporting through mental force. Also he intensified his education in the finer points of tactics. Shackler does make errors, but he learns from them.

Since that first engagement Shackler has taken part in literally hundreds of missions, from all-out sorcerous warfare over lance-scale conflict to espionage, underground work and difficult inter-planar parleys. His abilities are valued highly by his superiors for their versatility – he can play the game of destruction almost as well as any sorcerer and very few match his skill at turning opponent minds again themselves, dominating them and extracting precious information. His guile in on-the-spot negotiations is widely known and his tactical advise is solid. Finally Shackler has turned his hard lessons into a strength – he provides long range communication, tactical coordination through mind-linking and instantaneous transportation to his lance, knowing that this more than raw strength makes the difference in the kind of conflicts the Nameless Legion is involved in.

*Personality:*
Shackler is a very cerebral person. In dangerous or unknown situations calculating odds, weighting cost and benefit and comparing possible outcomes are vital in coming to a decision. Between engagements he can be seen lost in thought or silent meditation as often as in the company of his friends, who are few but close. Even in the Legion his chosen trade as a mentalist and his skills of social manipulation are enough to keep many people at a distance, but those looking past prejudice and superstition find a loyal and steadfast friend in him. 

Those who know him, are also aware that his rather extreme focus on the rational stems not from inability to deal with other persons as it is the nature of many arcanists but rather a way of dealing with his personal demons. The ritual leading to his second life, the psychic surgery of the Paymasters, the countless mental clashes with other psionic creatures have had consequences for Shackler – in short, he has suffered psychic wounds (enemies call him ‘slightly unhinged’). By keeping to the rational side of things Shackler ensures, that his actions remain true to his will instead of being triggered by snap judgement or suddenly overwhelming emotions.

Though he has no love for battle and views his engagement as the one line of work he and his comrades are good at as well as a chance to hone his mind in the clash of wills, there is a cruel streak in Shackler that sometimes comes to the fore as skirmishes turn nasty or when friends are threatened. On such occasions the detached mind of the soldier gives way to cold vengefulness – the fight gets personal and often quite vicious.



Mechanics:

```
[b]Name:[/b] Shackler
[b]Class/Level:[/b] Psion 12

[b]Race:[/b] Elan                   [b]Age:[/b] Unknown
[b]Size:[/b] Medium                 [b]Height:[/b] 6’2”
[b]Gender:[/b] Male                 [b]Weight:[/b] 170lb
[b]Region:[/b] n/a                  [b]Eyes:[/b] Green
[b]Alignment:[/b] LN                [b]Hair:[/b] ---
[b]Deity:[/b] None                  [b]Skin:[/b] White, heavily tattooed
                             


[b]Str:[/b] 08 -1                              [b]Level:[/b] 12     [b]XP:[/b] 66,000/78,000
[b]Dex:[/b] 14 +2                              [b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1    [b]HP:[/b] 87 (12d4+36+14)
[b]Con:[/b] 16 +3                              [b]Grapple:[/b] +5   [b]Dmg Red:[/b] n/a
[b]Int:[/b] 26 +8                              [b]Speed:[/b] 30'    [b]Spell Res:[/b] n/a
[b]Wis:[/b] 13 +1                              [b]Init:[/b] +6      [b]Spell Save:[/b] n/a
[b]Cha:[/b] 08 -1                              [b]ACP:[/b] -0       [b]Spell Fail:[/b] n/a

      [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b] 10    +9*    +3    +2    +0    +0    +0   24
[b]Touch:[/b] 12              [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 22
*([i]inertial armor[/i])

                      [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:[/b]                 4     +3    +5      +12
[b]Ref:[/b]                  4     +2    +5      +11
[b]Will:[/b]                 8     +1    +5      +14


[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Undercommon, Draconic, Infernal, Elven

[b]Abilities and traits:[/b] 
-psionic powers
-aberration traits
-Resistance (Su)
-Resilience (Su)
-Repletion (Su)

In addition to these abilities Shackler always keeps up the following powers:

-An [i]inertial[/i] armor augmented to 11pp (duration 12 hours)
-A [i]contingency[/i] to trigger a fully augmented [i]vigor[/i] (60hp) should his hit points fall below 15.


[b]Feats:[/b]
Level 1: Improved Initiative
Psion 1: Psionic Body
Level 3: Psionic Endowment
Psion 5: Psionic Meditation
Level 6: Power Penetration
Level 9: Expanded Knowledge: Teleport
Psion 10: Expanded Knowledge: Psionic Revivify
Level 12: Greater Psionic Endowment


[b]Skill Points:[/b] 105      Max Ranks: 15/7
[b]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc    Total[/b]
Bluff                         9    -1    +0      + 8
Concentration                15    +3    +0      +18 
Diplomacy                    10    -1    +6      +15 (+4 synergy,+2 morale)
Gather Information            4    -1    +0      + 3
Knowledge (psionics)         12    +8    +0      +20
Knowledge (the planes)        2    +8    +0      +10
Knowledge (arcana)            2    +8    +0      +10
Profession (Tactician)        5    +1    +0      + 6
Psicraft                     15    +8    +2      +25
Sense Motive                  9    +1    +0      +10

Spellcraft                    1    +8    +0      + 9
Intimidate                    7    -1    +9      +15 (+2 synergy, +2 morale, +5 Third Eye)
Move Silently                 3    +2    +5      +10 (+5 elven boots)



[b]Psionics:[/b]

PP: 176
Powers known (save DC 18+level, 19+level for telepathy powers):

1: [i]Charm, Detect Psionics, Empty Mind, Inertial Armor, Mindlink, Vigor[/i]
2: [i]Read Thoughts, Suggestion[/i]
3: [i]Crisis of Breath, Dispel Psionics, Hostile Empathic Transfer, Energy Bolt, Psionic Blast[/i]
4: [i]Correspond, Dominate, Energy Adaption, Modify Memory, Schism[/i]
5: [i]Mind Probe, Planeshift, Psionic Revivify, Teleport, True Seeing[/i]
6: [i]Mass Cloud Mind, Contingency, Disintegrate[/i]



[b]Equipment:                           Cost   Weight[/b]

Headband of Intellect +6          36000gp
Mithral chain shirt                1100gp   12.5lb
Mithral buckler +2                 5015gp    2.5lb
Tattoo of Amity                       0gp
Cloak of Resistance +5            25000gp      1lb
Psionatrix of Telepathy*           8000gp
Amulet of Health +2                4000gp
Boots of Elvenkind                 2500gp      1lb
Third Eye of Coercion              2500gp
Handy Haversack                    2000gp      5lb
Dorje of Energy Bolt (40 charges)  9000gp

Potion of CSW x3                   2250gp
Potion of CMW x3                    900gp
Potion of Lesser Restoration        300gp
Antitoxin                            50gp
Alchemist’s Fire                     20gp
Powerstone: Knock, Psionic          300gp
            Psionic Lock
Powerstone: Control Light           100
            Control Sound
Powerstone: Attraction              250gp
            Conceal Thoughts
            Tongues

Bedroll                               1sp      5lb
Tent                                 10gp     20lb
Parchment, 5 sheets                   1gp       -
Pouch, belt x2                        2gp      1lb
Rope, silk                           10gp      5lb
Vial, ink                             1gp    0.1lb
Waterskin                             1gp      4lb
Everburning torch                   100gp      1lb
Scholar’s outfit                      5gp      6lb
Noble’s robe                         75gp     10lb

*Made into a ring

[b]Total Weight: 22lb[/b]              [b]Money:[/b] 56pp left

                           [b]Lgt   Med    Hvy    Lift   Push
Max Weight:[/b]               26lb   53lb   80lb
```


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wait, so If I get a headband of Intelect, it gives me more skill points?  Is this from 1st level, or only at the level you get it and beyond?  (This is clearly different from the rules, so I just want all the clairification)




Good question. And if you house rule that, from what level onwards would one count the Int bonus to skill points?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 5, 2005)

Mmh, does an armor bonus from a power apply to touch AC? It isn't a material armor after all, but rather a force field of sorts ... otoh it's classified as armor bonus.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Nope. If it is [Force] it does affect *incorporeal* touch attacks, tho.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wait, so If I get a headband of Intelect, it gives me more skill points? Is this from 1st level, or only at the level you get it and beyond? (This is clearly different from the rules, so I just want all the clairification)




Only PERMANENT bonuses like Inherant ones can affect your skill points. a headband does not qualify.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 5, 2005)

I would love to get in on this game as well and depending on what the group needs I would either make a Warmage or a cleric of some kind.  So far I have seen only fighters or psions made and not sure which I would prefer to go.

Hmmm, might just go Mystic Theruge acually using Warmage/cleric (or cleric like).

What do you think?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> So far I have seen only fighters or psions made...




...and one bard, please! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Elocin (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> ...and one bard, please!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




My apologies with not including the Bard even though I remember glancing at the write up and wondering what the “Hey” is a gloura?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

A fey from the Underdark.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## devrimk (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is my elf fighter.


Name: Sting
Gender: Male
Race: Elf (Gray from MM I)
Age: 210
Height: 5´ 6´´ 
Weight: 90 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Class: Fighter 4/ Swashbuckler 3/ C.of Corellon 2/ Duelist 2/ Dervish 1 
Level: 12
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Stats   
Str:  12 [+1]  ( 6 pts -2 racial)  
Dex: 24 [+7]  ( 8pts +2 racial +3 level +4 Gloves of Dex.) 
Con: 10 [0]    ( 4pts -2 racial)  
Int:   18 [+4]  ( 10pts +2 racial)
Wis: 12 [1]    (4pts)
Cha:   8 [-2]   (0pts)

Saves
Fort:  +10  ( 4Fighter+ 3Swashbuckler + 3C.of Corellon)
Ref:   +15  ( 1Fighter+ 1Swashbuckler + 3Duelist + 2Dervish +1Grace +7 dex)
Will:  +8    ( 1Fighter+ 1Swashbuckler + 3C.of Corellon + 2Dervish +1 wis)

Hit Dice: 12d10
Hit Points:  ?
Initiative: +9 (+7dex +2 Improved Reaction)
Speed: 30'
AC: 31 (10base +7dex +5 armor +3natural +2deflection +2Canny defense +1Dervish +1Dodge)

BAB: +12
Grapple: +13 

Attack bonus   : 12base +7dex +1weapon +1feat  
Damage bonus:  +7dex +4int +1weapon +2feat
Full Attack: Main hand : Keen Scimitar +19/+14/+9 1d6+14  (15-20 x2)
                Off hand    : Keen Scimitar +19/+14/+9 1d6+14  (15-20 x2) 

Skills: 
Appraise:    4  (4ability)
Balance:     9  (7ability +2synergy)
Bluff:     4    (-1ability +5rank) 
Climb:     3    (+1ability)
Diplomacy:  10   (-1ability +5rank +4synergy +2tatoo)
E.Artist:   12      (7ability +5rank)
Handle Animal:  -1 (-1ability)
Heal:    1 (1ability)
Hide:   12 (7ability +5enchantment)     
Intimidate:  15 (-1ability +12rank +2synergy +2tatoo)
Jump:     8 (1ability +5rank +2synergy)
K. (Religion):    6 (4ability +4rank cc)
Listen:   12 (1ability +9rank +2racial)
Move Silently:  12 (7ability +5enchantment)
Perform (Dance):  12 (-1ability +13rank)
Ride:   17 (7ability +10rank)
Search:    6 (4ability +2racial)
Sense Motive:  13 (1ability +12rank)
Spot:   18 (1ability +15rank +2racial)
Survival:     1 (1ability)
Swim:     1 (1ability)
Tumble:   20 (7ability +11rank +2synergy) 
Use Rope:    9 (7ability +2synergy)

Feats & Atribute Bonuses:
1 Dodge
2 Two-weapon Fighting (Fighter Bonus 1)
3 Combat Expertise 
4 Str +1
4 Weapon Focus: Scimitar (Fighter Bonus 2)
6 Improved Two-weapon Fighting
7 Mounted Combat (Fighter Bonus 3)
8 Dex +1
8 Mobility (C.of Corellon Bonus 1)
9 Weapon Specialization: Scimitar 
12 Dex +1
12 Greater Two-weapon Fighting

Class & Prestige Class special abilities:
Swashbuckler:
Weapon Finnese
Grace +1
Insightful Strike

C.of Corellon:
Corellon's blessing
Elegant Strike

Duelist:
Canny Defense
Improved Reaction +2

Dervish:
Dervish Dance 1/day
Movement Mastery
Slashing Blades

Racial Traits:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int
Immunity to magic sleep effects
+2 saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
Low-Light vision
+2 bonus on Listen, Search and Spot


Item    Cost
Gloves of Dex. +4          18,000 
Ring of Protection +2     8,000
Amulet of Natural Armor +3 18,000 
Bracers of Armor +5 25,000
Keen Scimitar     8,000
Keen Scimitar      8,000
Boots of Elvenkind   2,500
Cloak of Elvenkind   2,500
Tattoo of Amity  

Appearance:
Sting is a thin, pale elf warrior. He has lots of scars in his face and body. He always covers his body and face with his hood. He is never seen without his two keen scimitars.

Background:
He was a retired warrior. He was married and he was raising his child. But an enemy from his past: "Manticore" and his gangs came to his house, burned it down, tortured him and killed his wife and child. Sting felt deep sadness and anger. He tracked his enemies, hunted them for revenge. But his anger never stoped, he had reverie about his wife and child's death moments every night. He coudn't live like this and he knew that. He joined to "Nameless Legion", and erased his memory. He took the name "Sting" because of his deadly skills in light piercing weapons.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, I am/was thinking of making a Sprite Warmage 4/Favoured Soul 4/Mystic Theruge ?? but the 4 level hit from sprite just hurts, that and a 12th level character would only be able to cast 2nd level spells from a limited number.

But, I would gain, Greater Invisibility at will, DR 10/Cold Iron, Fly 60' good, SR 23, Dodge as a bonus feat and +1 Natural AC.  The downside is at 12th level I can only cast 2nd level spells.

Ack decisions, decisions.

Looking over the spells of a Warmage I might just go straight warmage and be either a human or a sprite.  Jury is still out on this decision.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

As a spellcaster you are usually better off with no (or very low) LA. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Only PERMANENT bonuses like Inherant ones can affect your skill points. a headband does not qualify.



That's what the RAW says, but Harvey just answered someone else differently, so I was asking for clairifcation.


----------



## Brain (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As a spellcaster you are usually better off with no (or very low) LA.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I'm not a DM and I actually try to avoid looking in the monster books so that there will be surprises left to find.  However, for this game that isn't such a good thing.  I'm working on a Wizard/War Weaver and I'm looking for suggestions for a race.

My criteria:
Overall Level Adjustment of 2 or less
Bonus to INT
If there's a flavor tie in to weaving or something then bonus points.

This isn't just for Thanee but for anybody who reads this.  I'd appreciate some ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wait, so If I get a headband of Intellect, it gives me more skill points?  Is this from 1st level, or only at the level you get it and beyond?  (This is clearly different from the rules, so I just want all the clairification)




OK, wow did I totally misread your original post. I thought that you were asking if you bought a headband of intellect, would the increase in the int mod also apply to skills that were based off of int. Ex) if you had an int of 14, and bought a headband of intellect +4, and you had 4 ranks of knowledge (local), your total mod for knowledge (local) would be +8.

Sorry for the confusion, but evidently I was half asleep when I replied to your post  And thanks to those of you sane enough to give Bront the right answers 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Here's my Warmind.  I have everything done except his psionic abilities, which shouldn't be too hard (He's got 4 powers, not including the one he gets racialy).  I might also create the Halfling Mounted Warrior as well, but I like how Coldtac turned out.  Hope the background is interesting and usable.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.




The background is very cool! I will definitely be using it.



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> I would love to get in on this game as well and depending on what the group needs I would either make a Warmage or a cleric of some kind.  So far I have seen only fighters or psions made and not sure which I would prefer to go.
> 
> Hmmm, might just go Mystic Theruge acually using Warmage/cleric (or cleric like).
> 
> What do you think?




Welcome to the group, Elocin! Feel free to build what you like, though pleeeeeease no more psions  I've never seen a Mystic Theurge in action, so that would be cool...



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> A fey from the Underdark.




Yeah, I got to check out the Gloura this weekend. Very cool. Though I have a question: how did you figure your stats? For Racial mods, I have +10 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Wis, +6 Cha. This means spending 2 pts on Str, 10 pts on Dex, 6 pts on Con, 4 pts on Int, 16 pts on Cha, totalling 38 points spent. What am I missing?



			
				devrimk said:
			
		

> Here is my elf fighter.




Cool. I will peruse when the deadline hits 



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Looking over the spells of a Warmage I might just go straight warmage and be either a human or a sprite.  Jury is still out on this decision.




Thanee definitely has a point... for any spellcaster, a lower LA is better...


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> OK, wow did I totally misread your original post. I thought that you were asking if you bought a headband of intellect, would the increase in the int mod also apply to skills that were based off of int. Ex) if you had an int of 14, and bought a headband of intellect +4, and you had 4 ranks of knowledge (local), your total mod for knowledge (local) would be +8.



Other than it being only +2 to all int skills with a +4 int, that's always how I've run it and how it's worded in the RAW.  The question he asked sounded like he was asking about extra skillpoints, so I wanted clarification.  Glad I asked 

Glad you liked the background.  I tried to leave it open so you can take it wherever you want.  He may know the truth about how he was recruited, he may not, and his past may or may not be interesting (just because you remember it doesn't make it exciting).  I also didn't want to declair him a lance leader or anything, especialy not knowing too much about how they structure leadership.  But he's a leader type, and definately a good tactician (which, fortunately, I'm fairly good at that myself, or at least I've been told).

I may still build an alternate or two.  Someone was talking about the lack of Spellcasters, and I had an interesting idea for a Druid/Wizard/Geomancer/Mystic Theurge that I might explore.  I'll probably build and post that tonight.  BTW, anyone know if there's a way to combine familiar and animal companion into one creature?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 6, 2005)

> Sorry for the confusion, but evidently I was half asleep when I replied to your post  And thanks to those of you sane enough to give Bront the right answers




Good that this is cleared up - because my group houserules this . At this stage the skill distribution isn't finalized anyway, so ... I think I might have the definite version ready tomorrow .


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Other than it being only +2 to all int skills with a +4 int, that's always how I've run it and how it's worded in the RAW.  The question he asked sounded like he was asking about extra skillpoints, so I wanted clarification.  Glad I asked




Yeah... just for clarification, 14 int gives +2, headband of intellect +4 gives +2, and 4 ranks gives +4, for a total of +8.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Glad you liked the background.  I tried to leave it open so you can take it wherever you want.  He may know the truth about how he was recruited, he may not, and his past may or may not be interesting (just because you remember it doesn't make it exciting).  I also didn't want to declair him a lance leader or anything, especialy not knowing too much about how they structure leadership.  But he's a leader type, and definately a good tactician (which, fortunately, I'm fairly good at that myself, or at least I've been told).




Well, there is definitely going to be a Warchief giving you all orders & mission briefings, but when you're all out in the field, someone needs to guide the group. However, whether or not it's you gets to be decided by the group 

Basically, the structure is as follows:
*Paymasters: * the big guys (12 ~ epic level)
*Cadre Commanders: * decides which recruits get into their cadre, run training, boot camp, etc. (12 ~ 20th level)
*Captains: * four assigned to a cadre commander. Ideally, a cadre commander can choose anybody as their captain, but because of the rivalries, they almost always choose members of their own cadre. (48 ~ 18-19th level))
*Warchiefs: * unlike their bosses, captains will try to choose their warchiefs based on diversity and loyalties garnered over past missions. (192 ~ 18th level)

Each warchief runs anywhere from 10 to 20 lances. Each lance can vary in sizze as well.

So, an example tree is:
-- Barak Han, Cadre Commander of the Shield Breakers
---- Prex, Captain of the Shield Breakers
------ Mazan Laz, Warchief of the Crashing Waves
--------- you guys



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I may still build an alternate or two.  Someone was talking about the lack of Spellcasters, and I had an interesting idea for a Druid/Wizard/Geomancer/Mystic Theurge that I might explore.  I'll probably build and post that tonight.  BTW, anyone know if there's a way to combine familiar and animal companion into one creature?




Alternates give me more flexibility, which makes it easier for me to pick squads. As for combining familiar and animal companion, can't think of anything (and I've been brushing up on the d20 stuff lately).


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I edited my first post. You all have given me way too many characters that are too cool to pass up. Because of this, I've decided to add another lance to the campaign. So I will be running two separate games: Nameless Legion Alpha Lance and Nameless Legion Beta Lance. Though I'd like to change the names to something more D&D like... something like Nameless Legion Archon Lance and Nameless Legion Boccob Lance. Anyone got better names? Archon Lance has grown on me, but Boccob Lance needs work.

This means that I can push and pull characters to fit into either lance. I've got both first missions prepped, so just waiting for more characters. I anyone has preferences for which other characters they'd like to work with, please let me know...

Also, has anyone ever been in any cross-over PbPs? I am wondering how feasible it would be, down the line, for the two lances to team up for a mission (or am I overreaching my grasp?  )


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey everybody, Harvey,

Glad to see you're looking to accomodate more players! I'd just like to state my desire to join, and submit my character concept; I'll have stats up tomorrow. This one's a bit... unorthodox, but the concept just struck me as oddly appropriate  

Abacus, rogue Modron Samurai 9/Ronin 1

Abacus is that rarest of beasts: a contented outcast Modron.  This is by no means an indication that he [I’ll be using the male pronoun for the sake of simplicity, a concession to human sexism that the Modrons would surely disapprove of] has come to terms with his severance from blissful communion with the remainder of his caste – he simply has no memory of it.  In fact, it was his inability to come to terms with his new sense of isolation from, and persecution at the hands of, the rest of his race that drove Abacus to accept the memory removal and protection that only the Nameless Legion could provide.

Back in Regulus, Abacus served as one of the five pentadrones leading a regiment within one of the thirty-six Modron armies.  He fulfilled his duties with perfect loyalty, until one day, as inexplicably as every other time it occurs, something went wrong.  A conflict occurred between a direct order from the army’s hexton commander, and one relayed by a pentadrone leader of the brigade to which Abacus’s regiment belonged.  Abacus instantly found himself aware of the concept of dualism, and realized that one of his superiors must be “wrong.”  Abacus probably wouldn’t have been able to maintain the charade of normalcy and hide his rogue status for very long, but the question became moot as he immediately underwent the excruciating physical demotion from pentadrone to the quadrone form shared by all outcast Modrons.

Like a wave upon some Prime world’s sea, recognition of Abacus as a rogue rippled outward through the ranks, and he was hounded to the nearest portal, which, coincidentally, led to one of those worlds.  Torn by a painful longing to return to a home where he knew inexorable destruction awaited him, Abacus drew ever nearer to making the suicidal decision to do just that.  Then, one day when he was at his lowest, staring blankly at a signpost where two roads met, he was approached by a recruiter for the Legion.  He explained to Abacus that he had seen his type before, and told him that he knew a way to not only make Abacus forget his traumatic past, but – and he knew this would entice the Modron – give him a new place to _belong_.

Abacus has only been part of the legion for a few months, and he still approaches every new experience with the naïveté and analytical curiosity common to Modrons outside Mechanus, but with an unusual… enthusiasm?… that borders on something like happiness.  Assigned to the Shield Breakers for lack of anything more appropriate, he has proven himself a sturdy and virtually fearless warrior, but his comrades still have trouble taking him seriously, and often perceive him as less of an equal than their more completely biological counterparts. This, combined with his calculating grasp of tactics, at the cost of any natural intuition, has earned him the designation “the walking abacus,” or, more often, just Abacus.  Having not yet grasped the concept of “bigotry,” he takes all of this in stride.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 6, 2005)

How about Templar Lance?


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

How about Bulette Lance?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, I _finally_ have my lumi fighter done.  

*Sul Ilumé
Female Lumi Outsider 2/ Fighter 8 (ECL 12)*
_Medium outsider_
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Height:* 7' 1''
*Weight:* 289lbs
*Hair:* None
*Eyes:* White
*Skin:* Glowing white
*Age:* 56

*Str:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial]  
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [4 points, -2 racial, +2 levels, +2 gloves]
*Con:* 17 (+3) [5 points, +4 racial]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [4 points, +4 racial]
*Cha:* 11 (+0)  [3 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  +2 Str, +4 Con, +4 Wis, -2 Dex, darkvision 60 ft., racial hit dice (2 outsider HD), special attacks (spell like abilities: _disrupt undead_ (DC 10), _light_ at will, _cure light wounds, glitterdust_ (DC 12) 3/day), +2 racial bonus on Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks, Improved Initiative as a bonus feat, body of light (immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.  Never risk exploding from being on a plain with the positive dominant trait.  Sheds white light in a 5 ft. radius at all times.), clear vision (cannot be blinded or dazzled by any effect, specifically immune to _color spray, rainbow pattern, searing light, sunbeam, sunburst_ or other affects that use direct light as an attack form.  _Sun blades_ deal only nonlethal damage to a lumi), floating head (opponents flanking a lumi don’t gain the normal +2 bonus on attack rolls.  Lumi are immune to the decapitation power of a vorpal weapon.  They may not be strangled and are immune to suffocation), outsider traits (can only be returned to life by _limited wish, wish, miracle,_ or _true resurrection_.  Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, all armors and shields.  Does not need to eat or sleep.).  Fighter bonus feats, proficiency in light, medium, and heavy armor as well as shields, proficiency in simple and martial weapons.  

*Hit Dice:* 2d8+8d10+30
*HP:* 104
*AC:* 29 (+2 Dex, +11 armor, +4 shield, +2 deflection)
*ACP* -3
*Init:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 20 ft. (normally 30ft) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +14 [+9 base, +3 Con, +2 from cloak]
Reflex +9 [+5 base, +2 Dex, +2 from cloak]
Will +10 [+5 base, +3 Wis, +2 from cloak]

*BAB:* +10/+5
*Melee Atk:* +16/+11 (1d8+6/x2/B, +2 adamantine flail)  
*Melee Atk:* +16/+11 (1d6+5/x2/P, +1 spikes on heavy steel shield)
*Ranged Atk:* +13 (1d6+5//x2/30 ft./P, +1 javelin)

*Skills:* 50 from outsider Hit Dice; 
Balance +1 [4cc ranks, +0 Dex, +2 synergy, -3 ACP]
Concentration +8 [5 ranks, +3 Con]
Craft (crystal carving) +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +7 [5 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 tattoo]
Heal +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
Intimidate +10 [8 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 tattoo]
Jump +9 [6 ranks, +4 Str, +2 synergy, -3 ACP]
Knowledge (local – Positive energy plane) +4 [4cc ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (local – Nine Hells) +4 [4cc ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (local – Plane of Radiance) +3 [2cc ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
Search +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Sense Motive +10 [5 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 synergy]
Spot +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
Tumble +2 [6cc ranks, +0 Dex, +2 synergy, -3 ACP]

*Feats:*
Improved Initiative (outsider, lumi bonus)
Power Attack (1st level, outsider) 
Combat Expertise (fighter bonus 1st level)
Improved Shield Bash (fighter bonus 2nd level)
Shield Charge (ComWar) (3rd level) 
Combat Reflexes (fighter bonus 4th level)
Hold the Line (ComWar) (6th level)
Improved Trip (fighter bonus 6th level)
Improved Bull Rush (fighter bonus 8th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Lumi, Celestial, Infernal

*Equipment:*

*+3 mithril full plate* – 19,500gp (25 lbs)
*+2 mithril heavy +1 spiked steel shield* – 7,030gp (10 lbs)
*+2 adamantine flail* – 11,008gp
*Warding Word* (_ring of protection +2_, 8,000gp)
*Gloves of Dexterity +2* – 4,000gp
*cloak of resistance +2* - 4,000gp
*Boots of speed* – 12,000gp
*Quiver of Ehlonna* – 1,800gp
*3 +1 javelins* – 6,903gp
*15 javelins* – 15gp
*Heward’s handy haversack* – 2,000gp
*Tattoo of Amity* – (free)
*Necklace of Adaptation* – 9,000gp
*4 potions of cure light wounds* – 200gp
*MW crystal carving tools* - 55gp
*10 lbs of crystal* - 1,000gp
*Witch stones set (game)* - 5gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp

*Money*
148pp, 2gp, 

*Appearance:*  Sul is a tall and powerfully-built woman with the typical glowing white skin and hair of her race.  Her head is smooth and hairless, and her face has the black tattoo of the Nameless Legion woven across it.  She is clad in elegant mithril full plate with a full helm she likes to keep closed during battle.  At her side she carries a black flail, and on her arm she bears a gleaming spiked silvery shield.  When not in battle, she wears silver clothing and jewelry, cut close to her body.

*Personality:*  Sul smiles at the thought of combat, glad to test her prowess against any who would meet her.  She enjoys the breaking of wood, steel, and bone that comes with her own brutal style of combat, and keeps track of her worthy foes.  Sul also tests her mind by engaging in games of logic and mental puzzles, keeping her thoughts as limber as her muscles.  She tends to greet people with a chilly smile, as if sizing them up while maintaining a pleasant façade.  She doesn’t blink, which unnerves some, and keeps her gaze squarely on those that interest her.

*Background:*  Sul grew up fairly normally in the Plane of Positive Energy.  Indoctrinated at an early age that those that opposed the lumi were to be killed, Sul never questioned the wisdom of her elders.  She was taught the arts of war, and wetted her blade of the blood of liars and thieves at an early age.  She went through the ranks quickly, her daring in battle and sheer tenacity rarely allowing a foe to escape.  Her superiors remarked upon Sul’s prowess, and gave her the command of a squad that was sent against a roaming group of demons.  

Three days later, Sul returned, proud and smiling, clutching a bag full of demon hearts as proof of her kills.  No one else came with her.  Her elders greeted her with unsmiling faces, their skins dimmed, a sign of profound displeasure and anger.  The elder lumi had scryed upon her, to see how she would fare.  She found the demons, a large a slightly more powerful group than they had estimated.  Her squad engaged them and fought valiantly.  However, they were soon overwhelmed and turned to retreat, a logical and perfectly sound move.  Sul screamed at them to return to the fight, but they retreated anyway.  Sul stayed and slew the remaining demons in a show of impressive martial skill.  Then she returned and cut down each of her fellow lumi, calling them cowards, turncoats, and traitors.  Their hearts joined the demons’ in the bag.

Her elders did not know where this unnatural bloodlust came from, but they did not care for a repeat performance.  Normally Sul would have joined those she killed, but because of her undeniable skill, another punishment was put forth.  Sul would join the Nameless Legion.  Because her memory would be erased, she would no longer desire revenge upon the lumi, but her people could command a high price from the legion by selling such an accomplished warrior to her.  It had been done in the past with other condemned criminals.  Sul was taken, kicking and screaming, to the Legion, where her mind was wiped clean of the memories of her former life.

Now Sul’s bloodlust is channeled into the power of the Shield Breakers, a position she finds quite satisfactory.  Occasionally she has strange dreams of betrayal, but she tends to dismiss them as vague nightmares.  No one would ever want to get rid of her, would they?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got to check out the Gloura this weekend. Very cool. Though I have a question: how did you figure your stats? For Racial mods, I have +10 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Wis, +6 Cha. This means spending 2 pts on Str, 10 pts on Dex, 6 pts on Con, 4 pts on Int, 16 pts on Cha, totalling 38 points spent. What am I missing?




Only 10 pts on Cha and both level ups (4th and 8th level) went there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

G'day Harvey,

Pleased to make your acquaintance mate. I'd like to throw my hat in the ring if I may. After reading the intro and the opening post of the RG thread, the first book I grabbed was Heroes of Legion and the Combat Medic immediately caught my attention. Deciding on a race was a different matter though. I'd always wanted to play a Loxo so MM2 was my first stop, decided not to go the ele route though after looking at the ECL. Next up was the Planar Handbook but nope, nothing worked for me, no go, MM3? BINGO - the Nycter. So I think the up shot will be Nycter 5/Cleric 5/Combat Medic 2. I'll have something posted in the next 24 hours for your perusal.

But first a quick question.

Gods?   

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rino (Jul 6, 2005)

Name: Gyre
Class/Level: rogue 5/invisible blade3
Race: Sand Giant
Size: Large
Gender: Male
Region: n/a
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None

Str: 24 +7 ( 0p.			            +16 racial)   XP: 66,000/78,000
Dex: 26 +8 ( 8p.+1 level 		            +10 racial)   BAB: +17		HP: 
Con: 24 +7 ( 6p.                                +10 racial)   Grapple: +24     Dmg Red: n/a
Int: 20 +5 (13p.+1 level +2 enchantement           )   Speed: 40' (burrow 10ft)		 Wis: 14 +2 ( 0p.          		             +6  racial)   Init: +12        Spell Save: n/a
Cha: 15 +2 ( 5p.         +2 enchantement +2  racial)  ACP: -0          Spell Fail: n/a

      Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor: 10    +0    +0    +8    -1    +11    +7*   35
Touch: 35              Flatfooted: 23
*int bonus + ring

                      Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                 11     +7           +18
Ref:                  12     +8           +20
Will:                  7      +2    +2    +11

BaB/grapple: +17/+24
Weapon                Attack           Damage           	Critical      Range
'flamma'	           +24	            1d4+8+1d10        	17-20/x2

'vex'		           +24              1d4+8+1d10        	17-20/x2

both                    +22/+22          1d4+8+1d10/1d4+8+1d10	17-20/x2

comp. +4str longbow   +25(+26)	       1d8+4(+1)          	   20/x3      110ft(30ft)

Languages: Giant, common, dwarven, undercommon, elven, gnone, halfing,  

Abilities: 
sneak attack +3d6
evasion            
trapfinding
trapsense +1
uncannydodge (keep Dex to AC)
dagger sneak attack +2d6 (while using a dagger it stacks)
unfettered defence (int bonus to AC, if no armor worn and not flatgooted)
uncanny fient (move action)
bleeding wound (sac 1d6 sneak a bleeding wound that does 1 dmg/wound/round)

Feats: 

giant: 2 weaponfighting
giant: wapenfocus dagger
giant: quickdraw
giant: combat reflexes
giant: point blank
giant: far shot
lvl1:  dogde
lvl3:  mobility
lvl6:  iron will

Skill Points: 229      Max Ranks: 11/6
Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc    Total
Balance                      11    +8    +2      +21 (+2 synergy)
Bluff                          11    +2              +13
Climb                         11    +7    +0      +18
Decipher Script	       11	   +5    +0	 +16
Disable Device             11    +5    +0      +16
Escape Artist              11    +8    +0      +18
Gahter Intel                11    +2            +13
Hide                          11    +8            +19 
Intimidate                   11    +2    +2      +15 (+2 synergy)
Jump                         11    +7    +2      +19 (+2 synergy)
move silenlty               11    +8            +19
Swim                         11    +7    +0      +18
Search		       11   +5            +16		
Sense Motive              11    +2    +2      +15
Tumble                       11    +8    +2      +21 (+2 synergy)
use magic device          11    +2    +2      +15         


Equipment:                                        Cost   Weight
'flamma' +1keen flameburst dagger         32302gp      4lb
'vex'    +1keen shockingburst dagger      32302gp      4lb
Composite longbow STR +4                      800gp      3lb
amulet of cha +2                                  4000gp
headband of int +2		              4000gp
ring of protection +2                            8000gp
wand of invisibility                               4500gp
wand of moderate wounds                    4500gp
potions                                             5200gp	 
Tattoo of Amity                                      0gp


Heward's handy haversack                    2000gc
Bedroll                                                   1sp      5lb
Paper x2                                                8sp       -
Pouch, belt x2                                         2gp      1lb
Rations, trail x7                                      35sp      7lb
Rope, silk                                              10gp      5lb
Vial, ink                                                 1gp    0.1lb
Waterskin                                              1gp      4lb
Everburning torch                                 100gp      1lb
Climber's kit                                           80gp      5lb
Traveler's outfit                                       1gp      5lb
thieve tools mw                                    100gp
dark mantle                                           10gp
forest green mantle                                10gp

left: 2886gp 6 sp

potions: (labeled)
4x bull's strenght
2x lesser restoration
8x CLW
5x CMW
2x CCW

 Money: 1265gp 6sp

                           Lgt   Med    Hvy    Lift   Push
Max Weight:               223lb 466lb  700lb  1400lb  3500lb

Age: 24
Height: 6'6"
Weight: 161lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Dark-skinned

background will follow soon


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Rino: You are aware of the Sand Giant's 15 HD in Giant? A Sand Giant without any class levels would be a ECL 19, and we start at 12th...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Rino: You are aware of the Sand Giant's 15 HD in Giant? A Sand Giant without any class levels would be a ECL 19, and we start at 12th...



I looked at the Sand Giant myself, worked out the ECL, and threw my hands in the air


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

*Reinforcements "Force", Arcane Hierophant*

Here's an alternate character.  He should be fun as well.  I did have a quick question on spells.

How are you working selecting spells for a wizard?  Is it just base spells?  If I want a new spell to add, what do I have to buy, the materials for copying, the scroll, both, or neither?  I can see them having access to most normal spells through the Legion, but the 100 gp per page copy charge always irked me a bit.  Just want to know how you want it done before I select my spells.

Anyway, hope you like the background.  BTW, I'm willing to leave the extra characters as Alts or even as backups in case one dies (Not sure how lethal you intend to be).


```
[B]Name:[/B] Reinforcements "Force"
[B]Class:[/B] Druid 3/Wizard 4/Arcane Hierophant (RotW) 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 8 -1 (0p.)       [B]Level:[/B] 12       [B]XP:[/B] 66000/78000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +7/2       [B]HP:[/B] 74 (3d8+4d4+5d6+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (2p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 22 +6 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 21 +5 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B]
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +0    +2    +0    +0    +2    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +2    +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2    +2    +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      11   +5    +2    +16

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Light Crossbow(80')       +11     1d8+2     19-20x2
Scimitar                  +6      1d6-1     18-20x2
Dagger(10')              +6(9)    1d4-1     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Specilization: Conjuration, Eschew: Necromancy, Enchantment
Companion Familiar (8th Level Companion/9th level Familiar)
Wild Shape 3/day, Large
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy (3+1=4)
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Ignore Arcane Spell Failure - When wearing Druidic light or medium armor
Channel Animal 2/day
Spontanious Cast - Summon Natures Ally
Tattoo of Amity: +2 Morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate

[B]Spellcasting:[/B]
Druid: DC+5 (CL8)
0: 6  1st: 6  2nd: 4  3rd: 4  4th: 3

Wizard: DC+6 (CL9)
0: 4  1st: 6+1  2nd: 6+1  3rd: 4+1  4th: 3+1  5th: 2+1


[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Spell Focus: Conjuration
1 Augment Summoning
2W Scribe Scroll
3 Point Blank Shot
4 +1 Int
6 Precise Shot
8 +1 Int
9 Rapid Reload (Light Crossbow)
12 Natural Spell
12 +1 Wis

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 125       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 15/7.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration		  15    +2          +17
Decipher Script		  10    +6          +16
Diplomacy		  10    +1    +2    +13
Handle Animal		  10    +1          +11
Heal			   9    +5    +2    +16
KN: Arcana		  10    +6          +16
KN: Nature		  10    +6    +2    +18
Listen			  10    +5          +15
Spellcraft		  10    +8    +2    +20(22)
Spot			  10    +5          +15
Survival		  11    +5    +2    +18(20)
Swim			  10    -1    -6    +3

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Tattoo of Amity
Darkleaf Breastplate +3		11450	30
Light Crossbow +2		8335	3
Scimitar			15	4
Headband of Intellect +4	16000	
Periapt of Wisdom +4		16000	
Amulet of Health +4		16000	
Ring of Protection +2		8000	
Cloak of Resistance +2		4000	
Pearl of Power L2		4000	
40 Bolts			4	4
Spell Component Pouch		5	2
Dagger				2	1

Handy Haversack			2000	2
-Bedroll			0.1	5H
-3 Waterskins			3	12H
-2 Sunrods			4	2H
-10 Days Rations		5	10H
-100' Rope			20	10H
-Healers Kit			50	1H
-Everburning Torch		110	1H
-2 Pot: Cure Moderate		300	
-Pot: Cure Serious		375	
-Wand of Cure Light		750	
-Blessed Book			12500	1H
[B]Total Weight:[/B]46lb      [B]Money:[/B] 71gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               26   53   80   80   400

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 124lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Stripes*
Large Magical Beast (Animal, Tiger)
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+18 (56)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+14
*Attack:* Claw +9 melee (1d8+6)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +9 melee (1d8+6) and bite +4 melee (2d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, pounce, rake 1d8+3
*Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities: Str 23, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:* Balance +7, Hide +4*, Listen +4, Move Silently +9, Spot +4, Swim +12
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved Natural Weapon (bite), and Improved Natural Weapon (claw).
*Special Abilities:* 
_Improved Grab (Ex):_ To use this ability, a tiger must hit with a claw or bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.
_Pounce (Ex):_ If a tiger charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.
_Rake (Ex): _ Attack bonus +9 melee, damage 1d8+3.
_Skills:_ Tigers have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +9.
_Link (Ex):_ A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.
_Alertness (Ex): _ While a familiar is within arm’s reach, the master gains the Alertness feat.
_Improved Evasion (Ex):_ When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.
_Share Spells:_ At the master’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) he casts on himself also affect his familiar. The familiar must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit.
If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the familiar if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the familiar again even if it returns to the master before the duration expires. Additionally, the master may cast a spell with a target of “You” on his familiar (as a touch range spell) instead of on himself.
A master and his familiar can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the familiar’s type (magical beast).
_Empathic Link (Su):_ The master has an empathic link with his familiar out to a distance of up to 1 mile. The master cannot see through the familiar’s eyes, but they can communicate empathically. Because of the limited nature of the link, only general emotional content can be communicated.
Because of this empathic link, the master has the same connection to an item or place that his familiar does.
_Deliver Touch Spells (Su):_ If the master is 3rd level or higher, a familiar can deliver touch spells for him. If the master and the familiar are in contact at the time the master casts a touch spell, he can designate his familiar as the “toucher.” The familiar can then deliver the touch spell just as the master could. As usual, if the master casts another spell before the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates.
_Speak with Master (Ex):_ If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.
_Speak with Animals of Its Kind (Ex):_ If the master is 7th level or higher, a familiar can communicate with animals of approximately the same kind as itself. Such communication is limited by the intelligence of the conversing creatures.

*Appearance:* Force is fairly plain looking.  He tends to have a slightly wild or unkempt look about him.  His brown hair is shoulder length and generally loose.  His green eyes are quite striking however, and seem to pierce wherever they gaze.  He is generally short, thin and somewhat frail looking, but still appears fairly young.

*Background:* Force has always had a knack for summoning.  And it’s an ability he’s honed well in the Legion.  Recruited initially into the Forest Walkers by a wererat druid by the name of Squeeks at a very young age, he was eventually brought over to the Rune Breakers by Blaze to learn to hone his arcane talents as well.  There, he earned the name Reinforcements due to his tremendous and flexible summoning ability, which was later shortened to Force (though some still call him Reinforcements, though usually for humorous purposes).

However, few knew of the torrid love affair the two had.  Blaze was a fiery redheaded Sorceress on the brink of making Warchief.  Blaze’s beauty was legendary among the humans, and had caught the eye of many of the legionaries, but she saw something in the simple, unimposing, and quite ordinary looking Force that apparently few other women did.  Initially, it was simply the spark of the arcane in Force that caused her to lobby for him to join her cadre, but soon, as she spent more time with her sponsored recruit, it grew to be much more. Quietly and discretely, they spent much of their free time together, often anticipating the end of a long mission to come home to the others arms.  Almost 4 years passed that went on like this, and they began to plan to approach the paymasters on thoughts of perhaps retiring to a quiet and peaceful plane.

Their love and affair was not a total secret.  Cadre Captain Patch, of the Crashing Waves, had his eye on Blaze, and was quite jealous of the love the two shared.  He had tried to pry her away, and made it known to Blaze that he knew of her relationship, but he spurned his advances.

Blaze was slain on a mission with Patch recently.  Force and Patch both were devastated, and Patch insisted on telling Force himself.  Patch told Force that while he was quite jealous of their relationship, he could not have wished for anyone’s death, and felt personably responsible.  Force withdrew for a few weeks, barely ate or slept. His tiger Stripes was forced to fend for himself.  Patch went to see him, telling him he couldn’t hide like this, that Blaze would not have wanted it.

And then Patch shocked Force.  Patch told Force that he though perhaps another of the commanders, Doe of the Forest Walkers, had something to do with Blaze’s death.  Doe was apparently fixated with Patch, and was jealous of the attention he gave to Blaze, not realizing in her jealous rage that Blaze wasn’t even with Patch.  He wasn’t sure how she was involved, nor was he honestly fully sure she was involved at all, but he had a suspicion since her behavior had changed recently.

Force was incensed and torn.  He’s unsure if he should seek to out this traitorous Doe, simply move on, or seek revenge another way.  However, he promised Patch, for the sake of the memory of Blaze, he would not mope about.  Looking for direction, Force returned to active duty and awaits his next mission.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I looked at the Sand Giant myself, worked out the ECL, and threw my hands in the air



Honestly, I didn't notice till i got to the feats and said "Woah, that's way too many"

Anyway, it's obviously a problem.


----------



## Rino (Jul 6, 2005)

i looked at the adjustment. so there is my error.
okay back to the drawing board


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Total Level (ECL (Effective Character Level)) = Racial Hit Dice + Level Adjustment + Class Levels

Bye
Thanee


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, seeing as the majority of characters so far are melee/fighter types, I'll make a Gnome Warmage instead.

So, I was wondering, would a riding dog be really inapropriate in the Legion?


----------



## Elocin (Jul 6, 2005)

Can I also assume that we might be sent to different planes to go fight on?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Damn you Bront, for using Blaze in your background!

I was supposed to be Blaze, the redhaired fire-mage! *grins*

Oh well, I'll be Scorch then.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Ok, seeing as the majority of characters so far are melee/fighter types, I'll make a Gnome Warmage instead.
> 
> So, I was wondering, would a riding dog be really inapropriate in the Legion?



You can get them trained for war, and halflings have legions of them themselves.  There's even a halfling outrider PrC that specializes in riding dogs (at least it pictures one, it's in CW).

The last concept I have is a shadowdancer, just trying to figure out a good angle to take the character.  Could got more roguey or more scouty, or even in a completely different direction and go bard.  I'll think of something fun and hopefully crunch a lot of it out before friday.  Should give you a smorgass board of things to choose from for me (Warmind, Arcane Hierophant, and Shadowdancer)



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Damn you Bront, for using Blaze in your background!
> 
> I was supposed to be Blaze, the redhaired fire-mage! *grins*
> 
> Oh well, I'll be Scorch then.



  (Seriously, if it's a big deal, I can change it (Blaise was an alternate spelling I almost used), it may not even been the character I end up using)


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can get them trained for war, and halflings have legions of them themselves.  There's even a halfling outrider PrC that specializes in riding dogs (at least it pictures one, it's in CW).
> 
> (Seriously, if it's a big deal, I can change it (Blaise was an alternate spelling I almost used), it may not even been the character I end up using)




I figured I'd drop the riding dog, didn't suit her after all. As for the name, Scorch kinda grew on me, so I'll keep it! 

Now, here she is:

*Scorch*

Female Chaos Gnome Warmage8 / Elemental Savant3

*Alignment:* Neutral
*Size: * Small
*Type: * Humanoid
*Speed: * 30
*Space: * 5 ft.
*Reach:* 5 ft.

*Str:*  8 (-1) [2pts - 2racial]
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [4pts + 2racial + 2enchantment]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [4pts + 2racial + 2enchantment]
*Int: * 18 (+4) [10pts + 2enchantment]
*Wis: * 10 (+0) [2pts]
*Cha: * 22 (+6) [10pts + 2racial + 2level + 2enchantment]

*HP:* 80 (8d6 + 3d4 + 33Con)

*AC:* 26 (10 + 3dex + 8armor + 4shield + 1size) / 14 / 23
*AC Penalty:* -1

Saves:  
*Fortitude: * +9 (3base + 3con + 3resistance)
*Reflex: * +9 (3base + 3dex + 3resistance)
*Will:* +12 (9base + 3resistance)

*Resistance:*
Fire 5

*Immunities:*
Confusion Effects
Immune to sleep effects

*Init:* +3 (3dex)

*Base attack bonus:* +5
*Ranged attack bonus with spells:* +9

Attacks:  
*Shortspear:* +11 (5base + 3dex + 2enchantment + 1size), 1d4+2 damage, Threat 20/x2, Range 20 ft.
*Shortspear:* +7 (5base - 1str + 2enchantment + 1size), 1d4+1 damage, Threat 20/x2

Spells:
*Spells per day:* 6/8/8/7/7/5
DC 10 + spell level + 6cha (+1 ranged spells)
*Overcome SR:* 1d0 + 11 (+2 with fire spells)
All spells do +7 damage

Spell List:
*0th:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Light, Ray of Frost
*1st:* Accuracy, Burning Hands, Chill Touch, Fist of Stone, Hail of Stone, Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of (Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire and Sound), Shocking Grasp,True Strike, Tenser's Floating Disc(Advanced Learning Spell)
*2nd:* Blades of Fire, Continual Flame, Fire Trap, Fireburst, Flaming Sphere, Ice Knife, Melf's Acid Arrow, Pyrotechnics, Scorching Ray, Shatter, Wirling Blade.
*3rd:* Fire Shield, Fireball, Flame Arrow, Gust of Wind, Ice Storm, Lightning Bolt, Poison, Ring of Blades, Sleet Storm, Stinking Cloud, Leomund's Tiny Hut(Advanced Learning Spell)
*4th:* Blast of Flame, Contagion, Evard's Black Tentacles, Orc of (Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Force, Sound), Phantasmal Killer, Shout, Wall of Fire.
*5th: * Arc of Lightning, Cloudkill, Cone of Cold, Mass Fire Shield, Greater Fireburst, Flame Strike, Prismatic Ray.

Spell-like abilities:
Caster level 1st
DC 10 + spell level + 6cha
Entropic Shield, 1/day
Daze, 1/day
Flare, 1/day
Prestidigitation, 1/day

Skills:
*Skill points:* 70
*Max Rank: * 14
*Consentration: * 17 (14ranks + 3con) 
*Hide:* 7 (0ranks + 3dex + 4size)
*Intimidate:* 22 (14ranks + 6cha + 2tattoo)
*Jump:* (0ranks - 1str + 5competence - 1AC)
*Knowledge (Arcana): * 18 (14ranks + 4int)
*Knowledge (The Planes):* 18 (14ranks + 4int)
*Spellcraft:* 20 (14ranks + 4int + 2synergy)

Feats:  
*Lvl 1* - Empower Spell: All variable numeric effects deal 50% more damage
*Lvl 3* - Weapon Focus (ranged spells): +1 on attacks with Ranged Spells
*Lvl 6* - Energy Substitution (Fire): Any spells with Energy descriptor can do Fire damage
Warmage Lvl 7 - Sudden Empower: 1/day, can Empower a spell without using a higher slot
*Lvl 9 * - Extra Edge: Deals +1 damage + 1every 4th level of Warmage, Total +3damage 

*Languages:*
Common
Gnome
Dwarven
Elven
Halfling

*Equipment:*
Tattoo of Amity
Vest of Resistance +3, 9,000gp
+4 Mithril Chainshirt, 17,100gp
+3 Light Wooden Shield, 9,153gp
+2 Spellstoring Shortspear, 18,301gp
Ring of Minor Spellstoring, 18,000gp
Ring of Sustenance, 2,500gp
Amulet of Health +2, 4,000gp
Boots of Striding and Springing, 5,500gp
Cloak of Charisma +2, 4,000gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4,000gp
Headband of Intellect +2, 4,000gp
Hewards Handy Havresack, 2,000gp
Mundane items, like bedroll, blankets, flint and steel etc. 10gp
1,350gp in gems
1,086 gp

*Race:*
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Familiarity: Trat gnome hooked hammers as martial
Spell Power: Effective caster level with chaos spells +1
+4 dodge AC against giants
+2 listen checks
Luck of Chaos: 1/day, can reroll a roll. Must use new roll.
Immune to Confusion effects

Classes:
*WarMage:*
Armored Mage: Ignore Arcane Spell Failure when using Light and Medium armor and Light Shields.
Warmage Edge: Adds Int modifier to damage spells
Advanced Learning: Can add a new spell to Spells Known List
Sudden Empower: Gain the Sudden Empower Feat
*Elemental Savant:*
Elemental Specialty (Fire): When casting spells that does energy damage, does Fire damage instead
Resistance: Gains Fire Resistance 5
Immunity to sleep: Immune to sleep effects
Energy Penetration: Grants a +2 bonus to caster level with Fire spells

*Proficiencies:*
Simple Weapons
Light Armor
Light Shields

*Looks:*
Blaze, the charismatic 2'8'' Imago. Always dressed in bright colors. She prefers reds, oranges and yellows, both when it comes to clothing and decorations. Her hair is the color of fire, and her eyes looks like twin rubies. Her face bear the trade-mark Amity Tattoo, curving back and forth, making her seem even more intense than she already is.
Underneath her bright-colored tunic you can see a glimmering breastplate, protecting her from potential harm. On her right fore-arm she has a tattoo of a circle inscribed with runes, the icon of the Rune Bearers, her cadre.

*Personality:*
Happy-go-lucky. Outgoing. Joy-spreader. Talkative. Impulsive. Just a few words describing this bundle of energy. Scorch is the kind of person who thinks positive of everyone, always have a compliment and encouragement in store for others around her. She has lots of friends in the Legion, and is well-known in her cadre for her spirited personality.
When combat situations occur, she might seem like a bundle of chaotic energy, but the chaos is calculated. She never stays still, moving from place to place, unleashing fire wherever it is needed. She is not affraid of close-combat, in fact she prefers to be in the middle of action, jabbing her spear at foes that gets past her inferno unleashed.

*Background:*
She was, most likely, recruited because of her excellent abilities with fire magic. 
She started out as a lowly recruit in the Rune Bearers, always doing her best for the Legion. Her Warchief Freeze soon realized that not only her arcane talents were strong, but she never had a problem with wading into combat, flinging fire around her where needed. Freeze, a halfling of considerable power, was herself consentrating of ice and cold magic. Two oposites, yet a strong friendship bonded over time. Where Scorch is outgoing, bubbling with energy, impulsive and a joy-spreader, Freeze is silent, calculating and only speaks up when needed. Not when in company with Scorch though, they can spend hours upon hours, only talking. About their missions, fellow members of the Legion, of the world. But most of all, about their past. What were they before? Who were they? Why were they recruited? Did they join of their own, free will? 
Allthough her best friend is of a higher rank, there is no envy in Scorch, she is content with where she is; doing the Legions dirty work can be fun, at times.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I figured I'd drop the riding dog, didn't suit her after all. As for the name, Scorch kinda grew on me, so I'll keep it!
> 
> Now, here she is:
> 
> ...



Great, glad it didn't cause a problem.

btw, Breast Plate is Medium armor, so it's +4000 for Mithril, which includes the masterwork cost, so everything should cost 20,200 total.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Great, glad it didn't cause a problem.
> 
> btw, Breast Plate is Medium armor, so it's +4000 for Mithril, which includes the masterwork cost, so everything should cost 20,200 total.




Ah, I forgot to upgrade the price when I upgraded it from a chain shirt. Thanks!


----------



## Elocin (Jul 6, 2005)

Crap.

You beat me to the punch on making and posting a Warmage (stupid work getting in my way) so no sense in making two of them.  I will now go with some kind of fighter possibly archer or some kind.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

As Harvey said earlier, there will be two forces, so it isn't unreasonable to make two somewhat similar characters.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Elocin (Jul 6, 2005)

Good point.

Maybe I will post both characters when I get a chance.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> Glad to see you're looking to accomodate more players! I'd just like to state my desire to join, and submit my character concept; I'll have stats up tomorrow. This one's a bit... unorthodox, but the concept just struck me as oddly appropriate




Sure, the more the merrier! Must admit, I'm not familiar with the Modron. What's that from?



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> How about Templar Lance?





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> How about Bulette Lance?




Bulette Lance lends itself to a great image, but is gives a bulky feel. Templar Lance sounds good... a lot better than Boccob Lance 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I _finally_ have my lumi fighter done.




Very cool! Outsider class, huh? Interesting... though having a lumi alone is interesting...



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Only 10 pts on Cha and both level ups (4th and 8th level) went there.




Yeah, that works! 



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Pleased to make your acquaintance mate. I'd like to throw my hat in the ring if I may. After reading the intro and the opening post of the RG thread, the first book I grabbed was Heroes of Legion and the Combat Medic immediately caught my attention. Deciding on a race was a different matter though. I'd always wanted to play a Loxo so MM2 was my first stop, decided not to go the ele route though after looking at the ECL. Next up was the Planar Handbook but nope, nothing worked for me, no go, MM3? BINGO - the Nycter. So I think the up shot will be Nycter 5/Cleric 5/Combat Medic 2. I'll have something posted in the next 24 hours for your perusal.




Darn... I was just commenting to a friend that it would be interesting if someone played a loxo in the game 

But I've never even seen a nycter! I like the combat medic PrC, which is sorely needed in the campign (a healer). So, post away!



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Gods?




Whatever you like, though keep in mind that it must fit your backstory of your world. For instance, I wouldn't see your nycter worshipping the greek gods, but any of the traditional Greyhawk or Faerun gods would be fine. Also noticed they don't have a section on Nycters in Faerun or in Eberron in the MM3... kinda sucks.



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> Name: Gyre
> Class/Level: rogue 5/invisible blade3
> Race: Sand Giant




Yeah, everyone already pointed out the sand giant issue... so no need to readdress the issue. Also, the name Gyre is already taken by Tyrlaan's character posted above...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Here's an alternate character.  He should be fun as well.  I did have a quick question on spells.
> 
> How are you working selecting spells for a wizard?  Is it just base spells?  If I want a new spell to add, what do I have to buy, the materials for copying, the scroll, both, or neither?  I can see them having access to most normal spells through the Legion, but the 100 gp per page copy charge always irked me a bit.  Just want to know how you want it done before I select my spells.




First off, only fair to say I will accept two alternate characters per person... though both of yours, Bront, are good 

As for spells, someone else asked me about this off-line, so here's my *clarification*: spells are available for sale at the Legion main library. Spells are for sale at a rate of 50gp x the level of the spell (like in the PHB pg. 179). I am going to say that, due to popular request, the legion has provided some sort of wondrous item/minor artifact that serves as a copy station. This station gives a +20 enhancement bonus to Spellcrat checks for the explicit purpose of copying spells. Thus, unless it is a significantly high level spell, you won't need to roll a spellcraft check.

As for the 100gp/page price, I do not like it either. So you will not have to pay that price. Though keep in mind the 1 page per level rule is in effect, and can dictate how many spells can fit in a spellbook. But also keep in mind that the Legion has access to a lot of resources, so you can purchase a Boccob's Blessed Book (which is still 1,000 pages and 1 lb) or an Aureon's Spellshard from Eberron.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How are you working selecting spells for a wizard?  Is it just base spells?  If I want a new spell to add, what do I have to buy, the materials for copying, the scroll, both, or neither?  I can see them having access to most normal spells through the Legion, but the 100 gp per page copy charge always irked me a bit.  Just want to know how you want it done before I select my spells.




Should also *clarify*: any spell from a 3.5 WotC source is acceptable as either a starting spell or a spell for purchase. Wizards can start play knowing all 0th level spells from any WotC source. Occasionally, I like to pepper in spells from other sources into the campaign, like from Relics and Rituals, etc, so keep an eye out for them. This is extremely more likely in this campaign setting.



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> So, I was wondering, would a riding dog be really inapropriate in the Legion?




Nope. It is assumed that there will be things like animal companions, familiars, and the like. So even if you got one as a pet, I wouldn't see an issue with it.



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Can I also assume that we might be sent to different planes to go fight on?




Yes, most definitely! And when I say "planes", I mean not only Eberron versus Faerun, I mean planes anywhere from Olympus to Acheron to the Astral Plane. Some planes, like the Elemental Plane of Fire, you can safely rule out... they'd send an entire team designed to survive there.

But, keep in mind, that this campaign forces me to add some leeway with how planes are handled... I'm not going to codify a cosmology, since each world handles it differently. Knowledge (planes) will allow someone to tell information about, say Xoriat. I'm not going to address if Xoriat exists on the outer planes or if you can get to Xoriat from Faerun.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> As Harvey said earlier, there will be two forces, so it isn't unreasonable to make two somewhat similar characters.




Yup, but keep in mind that each lance is only going to have max of one character type, unless combinations make sense (i.e. a Cleric/Fighter and a Cleric/Wizard/Mystic Theurge could work well in a lance together, but two psions on a lance together is too much overlap).

Later on today, I will post what characters have appeared on the thread, and for those that have posted more than one, please let me know if you've abandoned any at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Seeing as I have 2 Spellstoring Items, I assume I can use my "down" time in the Legion to fill the slots up? Just is nice to have 4 empowered spells ready *grins*

Oh, and I want Scorch to be my "main" character. I'd rather play her than Pulp.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Seeing as I have 2 Spellstoring Items, I assume I can use my "down" time in the Legion to fill the slots up? Just is nice to have 4 empowered spells ready *grins*




Sure! I wouldn't see why not. In the description, it doesn't say that you have to keep that slot permanently open (as in _imbue with spell ability_).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

As an alternate concept, how about a Ghaele Eladrin (with 12 HD). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati, please note, that a sudden metamagicked spell would also count as a higher level spell for the purpose of storing it in a _ring of spellstoring_ (or creating a magic item, etc). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> AmorFati, please note, that a sudden metamagicked spell would also count as a higher level spell for the purpose of storing it in a _ring of spellstoring_ (or creating a magic item, etc).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




It does? 
But the description of Sudden Empower says that I can cast it without increasing the level of the spell.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

I've had a couple of character concepts that I'd love to play (Skullcrusher ogre fighter, fiendish pixie warmage, spriggan barbarian,) but I just don't think I have the time to spare.  Hope y'all have a great time!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

It's just common sense. 

The sudden feats are balanced with the 1/day limit versus the spontaneous use/no level increase.
For magic items, the 1/day limit does not apply, as they have their own limits, which are independent of that one.
It's only reasonable to have the benefit not apply as well then, and refer to the regular metamagic feat, mimicked by the sudden one.

Think about this way... if it was not like that, you could create a _wand of quickened, empowered, maximized enervation_ for the same cost as normal _wand of enervation_ and stuff like that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It's just common sense.
> 
> The sudden feats are balanced with the 1/day limit versus the spontaneous use/no level increase.
> For magic items, the 1/day limit does not apply, as they have their own limits, which are independent of that one.
> ...




I don't know, honestly. 
It just seems weird to me that I could use _some _ Metamagic feats for it, but not other.
Are there any written rules about this? If not, I'd need the gm's ruling about it.


----------



## Someone (Jul 6, 2005)

```
Name: Warfiend.
Class: Favored Soul (of Hextor) 11
Race: Aasimar
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Str: 16 +3 ( 6p. +2 level advancement)     
Dex: 12 +1 ( 4p. )     
Con: 16 +3 ( 4p. +4 enhancement)     
Int: 10 +0 ( 2p. )     
Wis: 18 +4 ( 10p. +2 racial)     
Cha: 20 +5 ( 6p. +2 racial +4 enhancement)     

ECL: 12          XP: 66000
BAB:  +8/+3      HP: 101 (11d8+33)
Grapple: +11     Dmg Red: 3/- (adamantine heavy armor)
Speed: 20'       Spell Res: -
Init:  +1        Spell Save: -
ACP:   -5        Spell Fail: -

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor=  20       10    8     1      1
Touch: 11          Flatfooted: 19

Saves:
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      7    +3    +3    +13
Ref:                       7    +1    +3    +11
Will:                      7    +4    +3    +14


Racial and class abilities:
Aasimar:
-Native outsider type: Darkvision 60 feet, can be raised and resurrected.
-+2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma
-Resistance to acid, cold and electricity 5
-Daylight 1/day with a CL of 11
-+2 to Spot and Listen checks (already accounted in the skills)

Favored soul:
-Proficiency with all simple weapons and light flail, all shields (but not tower shields), light and medium armor.
-Spells
-Weapon focus (Flail) bonus feat.
-Energy resistance 10 (Fire and Sonic)


Weapon                   Attack   Damage
+2 cold iron Light flail +14+9    1d8+5
Dagger (melee)           +11+6    1d4+3
Dagger (ranged)          +9+4     1d4+3

Languages: Common, Celestial.

Feats: 
Heavy armor proficiency (1st level)
Augmented healing (3rd level)
Weapon Focus (flail) (3rd level favored soul bonus feat)
Power attack (6th level)
Cleave (9th)

Skill Points: 28 Max Ranks: 14/7
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration             14     +3         +17
Heal                       4     +4         +8
Sense Motive              10     +4         +14
Diplomacy                  0     +5    +2   +7
Intimidate                 0     +5    +2   +7  
Spot                       0     +4    +2   +6
Listen                     0     +4    +2   +6

Spells per day: (6/8/7/7/7/5) Save DC: 14 + spell level
Spells known:

5th level: Flame strike, Spell resistance, Slay living.
4th level: Cure critical wounds, Recitation, Divine power, Restoration.
3rd level: Mass resist energy, Magic circle against chaos, Dispel magic, Magic Vestment, Invisibility purge.
2nd level: Cure moderate wounds, Spiritual weapon, Owl´s Wisdom, Hold Person, Death knell, Shatter
1st level: Divine favor, Shield of faith, Resurgence, Command, Remove fear, Obscuring mist.
Orisons:   Detect magic, Read magic, Cure minor wounds, Create water, Detect Poison, Guidance, Light, Mending, Purify food and drink.

Equipment:                       Cost 
Tattoo of amity                  free
Adamantine full plate           16,5k
MW Buckler                      0,15k
+2 cold iron light flail          10k
Cloak of charisma +4              16k
Amulet of health +4               16k
Winged boots                      16k
Vest of resistance +3              9k
Wand of lesser vigor            0,75k
Ring of counterspells              4k
(with Dispel Magic)
Divine focus (defaced symbol of Heironeous)
Spell component pouch
Restoration MCx3                 0,3k
Scroll of Raise dead           6,125k

Money: 5000 gp
             
Age: ??
Height: 6´2´´
Weight: 200 lb
Eyes: Golden
Hair: White
```

Appareance and background: [sblock]Warfiend prepares for battle wearing a specially made black adamantine armor, with fearsome spikes and skulls as a decoration. When not in batle, he´s difficult to see, but favors black tunics.

Tales of fallen angels count in the higuest rank of the sad tales among celestials, and of the greatest archievements among infernals. Though a mere mortal with some drops of celestial blood isn´t in the same basket as a powerful celestial, it´s still a small cosmic tragedy one of them turn to darkness and cruelty.

Warfiend isn´t totally sane. The speculation most likely to be true are that he was probably a champion of Heironeous, forced to join the Legion for unknow causes. With his memory wiped, and the life in the legion, his instinctive remaining ethics warped towards ruthless efficiency. Eventually, the link between him and his god broke, and Hextor took his place; both as a better god for a member of the amoral forces of the Legion and as an opportunity to mock his half-brother. However, the dissonance between his celestial blood and his new, dark powers, has started to take his toll, though Warfiend doesn´t totally understand what´s happening to him.

That, however, doesn´t interfere with his resolution in combat -and thus the Paymasters haven´t cared about his problems- There he becomes fearless and efficient, and terrible when he invokes the powers of the god of tyranny.[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

From the SRD: As a spellcaster’s knowledge of magic grows, she can learn to cast spells in ways slightly different from the ways in which the spells were originally designed or learned. Preparing and casting a spell in such a way is harder than normal but, thanks to metamagic feats, at least it is possible.  Spells modified by a metamagic feat use a spell slot higher than normal. This does not change the level of the spell, so the DC for saving throws against it does not go up.


Seems to me it's perfectly valid to use Sudden metamagics then.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, but if you check out the _ring of spellstoring_ you'll find this:



> A spellcaster can cast any spells into the ring, so long as the total spell levels do not add up to more than three. Metamagic versions of spells take up storage space equal to their spell level modified by the metamagic feat.




So, if you use a normal metamagic feat, the spell level is actually considered to be higher (altho it is not actually higher).

For example, an _empowered magic missile_ can be stored, taking up three spell levels worth, but it still counts only as a 1st level spell when cast.

The intent here should be obvious enough... the spell takes up so much levels as its power is worth. A _sudden empowered magic missile_ is exactly the same power as an _empowered magic missile_, the only differences lie in how the metamagic is applied during the casting process, but the ring should not make any difference between them, since they are effectively the same spell.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

The question is, does a Sudden Empower count as a modified Empower (so it counts as +2 levels), or as a seperate feat. (so it counts as +0 levels)

The feat descrition says: 
1/day, you can apply the effect of the Empower Spell feat to any spell you cast without increasing the level of the spell.

It does not say:
1/day, you can use your Empower Spell feat to Empower a spell without increasing the level of the spell, as usual.

Furthermore, if it was a modified Empower, wouldn't the prerequesite include: Empower Spell Feat, not Any Metamagic feat?

Anyway, I'll leave this to the DM. I'm just getting confused by all this semantics, hehe.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> The question is, does a Sudden Empower count as a modified Empower (so it counts as +2 levels), or as a seperate feat. (so it counts as +0 levels)




That is not the point, tho.

Sudden Empower is just a variant of Empower Spell; of course, it is a seperate feat, because it is an alternate version, which is of more use for prepared spellcasters.

The real point is, that the intent is clearly not to have sudden metamagic feats be abused like this (or even worse as the example of the wand above, which would then also be possible with the same loophole). 



> Anyway, I'll leave this to the DM.




Of course, just explaining, why it can only be intended as I said above. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Elocin (Jul 6, 2005)

```
Name: "Screech"
Class: Warmage 12
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: N

Str: 12 +1        Level: 12       XP: 66000/78000
Dex: 14 +2        BAB: +6/1       HP: 84 (12d6+24)
Con: 14 +2        Grapple: +7     Dmg Red: 
Int: 14 +2        Speed: 40'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 12 +2        Init: +2        Spell Save:
Cha: 20 +5        ACP:            Spell Fail: 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +9    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    25
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 23

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +1    +3    +8
Ref:                       4    +2    +3    +9
Will:                      8    +1    +3    +12

Weapon                 Attack   Damage  Critical	Range
Light Crossbow +1	+9	1d8+1	19-20x2		80'
Morningstar +1		+8/+3	1d8+2	   20x2

Languages: Common, Draconic, Infernal

Abilities: 
Advanced Learning
Armored Mage (light)
Armored Mage (medium)
Prof. Light Armor
Prof. Shields
Prof. Simple Weapons
Spells
Sudden Empower
Sudden Enlarge
Warmage Edge - +2 damage with damaging spells
Tattoo of Amity - +2 Morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate

Spellcasting:
Warmage: DC 15+ (CL12)
0: 6  1st: 8  2nd: 7  3rd: 7  4th: 7  5th: 6  6th: 3 


Feats:
Chain Spell
Energy Admixture: Sonic
Energy Substitution: Sonic
Maximize Spell
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Skill Points: 60         Max Ranks: 15/7.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise		   0	+2	     +2
Balance			   0	+2    +2     +4
Bluff			   0	+5	     +5
Climb			   0	+1	     +1
Concentration		  15    +2          +17
Diplomacy		   0	+5    +2     +7
Disguise		   0	+5	     +5
Escape Artist		   0	+2	     +2
Forgery			   0    +2           +2
Gather Information	   0    +5           +5
Heal			   9    +5    +2    +16
Intimidate		   0	+5    +2     +7
Jump			   0	+1   +11    +12
KN: Arcana		  15    +2          +17
Listen			   0    +1           +1
Move Silently		 7.5	+2	   +9.5
Ride			   0	+2	     +2
Search			   0	+2	     +2
Sense Motive		   0	+1	     +1
Spellcraft		  15    +2    +2    +19
Spot			   0    +1           +1
Survival		   0    +1           +1
Swim			   0    +1           +1
Tumble			 7.5	+2	   +9.5
Use Rope		   0	+2	     +2

Equipment:           	     		Cost  Weight
Tattoo of Amity
Mithril Chain Shirt +5	     		26100   10
Mithril Buckler +3	      		 9165    2
Light Crossbow +1			 2335    4
Circlet of Resistance +3		 9000
Ring of Counter Spells (Disintegrate)	 4000
Ring of Sustenance			 2500
Cloak of Charisma +2			 4000    2
Amulet of Health +2			 4000
Boots of Striding and Springing		 5500    1
Vestments of Steadfast Spellcasting	25000
40 Bolts			            4	 4

Handy Haversack				 2000	 5
-Bedroll
-2 Waterskins
-4 Sunrods
-10 Days Rations
-Winter Blankek
-Case, Map or Scroll
-Flask
-Flint and steel
-Ink (vial) 2
-Inkpen
-Mirror, small steel
-Paper (sheet) 4
-Paper (parchment) 4
-Soap 1 lb
Total Weight:34lb      Money: 4042gp 5sp 7cp

               Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:    43     86   130   260   650

Age: 25
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 130lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: Tanned
```


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As an alternate concept, how about a Ghaele Eladrin (with 12 HD).




*tsk* *tsk*... maybe I should clarify that you can only choose creatures with LAs. Creatures that advance by hit die are a no-no. Hey, if I can't play a 12 HD Black Pudding, then no one gets to play creatures that advance in hit die 



			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I've had a couple of character concepts that I'd love to play (Skullcrusher ogre fighter, fiendish pixie warmage, spriggan barbarian,) but I just don't think I have the time to spare.  Hope y'all have a great time!




 If you change your mind between today and Friday, feel free to submit something! The pixie warmage paints an interesting picture!



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> I´d really prefer to play Sir, but here´s an alternate to make the DM´s life easier. I took a hit with the +1 ECL, but the Aasimar option was just too interesting to let it pass...




An Aasimar Favored Soul? Another interesting combo. That is what I like about this campaign... watching all the combos of characters created. And just so you don't think you're having all the fun, I'm having fun building your bosses... 

And as for the spell storing debate, I have to reread Complete Arcane and the Sudden metamagic feat descriptions, so I will post on it in a bit...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *tsk* *tsk*... maybe I should clarify that you can only choose creatures with LAs. Creatures that advance by hit die are a no-no. Hey, if I can't play a 12 HD Black Pudding, then no one gets to play creatures that advance in hit die




LOL, of course it wasn't meant as a serious proposal (Hmm... Gelatinous Cube). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> LOL, of course it wasn't meant as a serious proposal (Hmm... Gelatinous Cube).




Figured that one  But it's not that often that you can use an ooze of any kind in an example, so I had to jump on it


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

I was bored, so I compiled the characters submitted so far;

Fighter types:
*AmorFati:* Pulp, Centaur(6) Ranger6
*Tyrlaan: * Gyre, Human Fighter5 / Dervish 7
*Bront:* ColdTac, Kalashtar Fighter5 / Warmind7
*Devrimk:* Sting, Gray Elf Fighter4 / Swashbuckler3 / Champion of Corellon2 / Duelist2 / Dervish1
*Isida Kep'Tukari:* Sul Ilumé, Lumi(4) / Fighter8

Blaster types:  
*Elocin:* Screech, Human Warmage12
*AmorFati:* Scorch, Chaos Gnome(1) Warmage8 / Fire Savant3

Summoner type:
*Bront:* Force, Human Druid3 / Wizard4 / Arcane Hierophant5
*Someone: * Sir, Halfling Psion6 (shaper) / Constructor6

Healer/Buffer type:
*Someone: * Warfiend, Aasimar(1) Favored Soul of Hextor11

Others:
*Thanee: * Sylv, Gloura(9) Bard3
*Albedo: * Skipper, Human Ranger2 / Cleric1 / Sorc1 / Fighter2 /  Horizon Walker6
*Dakkareth:* Shackler, Elan Psion12


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

lol. I'm halfway done doing the same thing! Had started it last night, and was finding time to finish it today!  Great minds think alike...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike...




Indeed we do


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is what I have for interest so far:


```
Albedo            Skipper, Human Ranger 2/Cleric 1/Sorc 1/Fighter 2/Horizon Walker 6 [*]
AmorFati          Pulp, Centaur Ranger 6 [*]
                  Scorch, Chaos Gnome Warmage 8/ Elemental Savant 3 [*]
Bloodcookie       Abacus, Modron Samurai 9/Ronin 1
Brain             War Weaver
Bront             ColdTac, Kalashtar Fighter 5/Warmind 7 [*]
                  Force, Human Druid 3/Wizard 4/Arcane Hierophant (RotW) 5 [*]
D20Dazza          Nycter 5/Cleric 5/Combat Medic 2
Dakkareth         Shackler, Elan Psion 12  [*]
Devrimk           Sting, Gray Elf Fighter 4/Swashbuckler 3/C. of Corellon 2/Duelist 2/Dervish 1 [*]
Elocin            Screech, Human Male Warmage 12 [*]
Ferrix            tbd
Isida Kep'Tukari  Sul Ilumé, Lumi Outsider 2/Fighter 8 [*]
Rino              something not ECL 19+
Someone           Sir, Psion 6/Constructor 6 [*]
                  Warfiend, Aasimar Favored Soul (of Hextor) 11 [*]
Thanee            Slyv, Glouda Bard 3 [*]
Tyrlaan           Gyre, Human Fighter 5/Dervish 7 [*]
```

[*] represents that you've posted a character sheet to the board.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Rino              something not ECL 19+




I am sorry... but


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, here's where I am with the Sudden metamagic feat issue:

For a _ring of spell storing_: "Metamagic versions of spells take up storage space equal to their spell level modfied by the metamagic feat."

So, if you store an Empowered Magic Missile in the ring (or whatever), it would take up a 3rd level slot (1st level spell for Magic Missile +2 for Empower Spell). Thanee got this perfectly right, but I wanted to reiterate for sake of clarification.

For Sudden Empower, let's take a look at the rules: For a _ring of spell storing_, it also says "A spellcaster can cast any spells into the ring, so long as the total spell levels do not add up to more than three." For Sudden Empower, it says "Once per day, you can apply the effect of the Empower Spell feat to any spell you cast without increasing the level of the spell or specially preparing it ahead of time." So, you can blow your 1/day use of Sudden Empower to cast a Sudden Empowered Magic Missile into the ring of storing. There is an Empowered Magic Missile in the Ring with a spell level of 1 that does 1.5X the damage of a normal Magic Missile. The ring is still a use activation item, so casting that stored Magic Missile is a standard action. You've used your Sudden Empower feat that day. The next day, you can store a second Sudden Empowered Magic Missile, and the third day, a third one.

Benefit: You have a more powerful spell in a stored area.
Downside: Blown feat slot (which I believe is moot for the warmage); It would take three days to fill up the ring.

For the Ring of Spell Storing (and only for spell storing) I would rule it is OK. For Thanee's scenario of crafting magic items, I would apply different rules. 

First off, my thinking for the above approval: Since you can only use a sudden metamagic feat once per day, the overpowering is really due to the fact I'm allowing you to start off with the ring (or whatever) fully charged. What's the worse case scenario for AmorFati's Screech? He has a Ring of Minor Spell Storing, which has three levels of spells, and a spear of spell storing, which also has three levels. So, he could cast, at worse, two Sudden Empowered, Sudden Maximize, Sudden Quicken, Sudden Widen fireballs into the items. What results is a fireball that does 6 points of damage/level with a range of 800 ft + 80 ft/level and a radius of 40 ft and is cast as a free action.

So, let's say, following the worse case scenario, it's your first fight. And over the course of it, Screech uses up both fireballs. He can only refill up one of the two items again, and that's assuming he hasn't already made use of the sudden feats already for his traditional spells. If he has, he has to wait two days to refill those items up, which means he can't apply the feat to his normal castings in those two days.

For crafting items, it's too powerful. With one casting, he'd be able to create a wand of Empowered, Maximized, Quickened, Widened fireballs w/ 50 charges? As a cost of a 3rd level spell? That's insane. I'd either say a) the process if creating a scroll, wand, etc. is to delicate to allow a sudden spell to be cast into the item or b) the level of the spell is modified per the non-sudden version of the metamagic feat, noting that the spell level caps for scrolls, wands, etc. still need to be followed. The more I think about it, the more I favor (a).

So, for spell storing, or for use with the spell _imbue with spell ability_, then yes it's allowed. For use in any sort of craft, then no.

FYI: I can't believe how vague some of the info is on crafting and metamagic feats. There should be something on all of this in Complete Arcane (or at least the errata).


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> First off, only fair to say I will accept two alternate characters per person... though both of yours, Bront, are good
> 
> As for spells, someone else asked me about this off-line, so here's my *clarification*: spells are available for sale at the Legion main library. Spells are for sale at a rate of 50gp x the level of the spell (like in the PHB pg. 179). I am going to say that, due to popular request, the legion has provided some sort of wondrous item/minor artifact that serves as a copy station. This station gives a +20 enhancement bonus to Spellcrat checks for the explicit purpose of copying spells. Thus, unless it is a significantly high level spell, you won't need to roll a spellcraft check.
> 
> As for the 100gp/page price, I do not like it either. So you will not have to pay that price. Though keep in mind the 1 page per level rule is in effect, and can dictate how many spells can fit in a spellbook. But also keep in mind that the Legion has access to a lot of resources, so you can purchase a Boccob's Blessed Book (which is still 1,000 pages and 1 lb) or an Aureon's Spellshard from Eberron.



So only 2 total proposals, or 3 total (1 primary and 2 alternates?).  I have the rogue guy sorta drawn up, and he's looking quite fun.  I'll see where he leads, maybe he'll replace one of my proposals, maybe not.  Honestly, I'm open to either one I've built so far, and Force filles a blaster, healer, and summoner role fairly well.

Thanks for clairifying on the spells.  The only note is that the cost of the magic items that ive you lots of pages (Like the spell shart or the blessed book) is also built around the fact that they allow you to not pay the 100 gp per page, so are those books a bit cheaper then due to that? (Particuarly when weight isn't much of an issue with all the carrying capacity and such).  Maybe when purchased from the Legion, you get 10% of the pages filled for free (which is a 5000 or 2500 gp savings on those two books, but considering it would normaly be twice that to scribe that you'd be saving (100 gp per spell level, instead of 50), and you'd be saving it for the entire book (Up to 100,000 or 50,000 in savings normaly) it doesn't seem too unreasonable).  Just a thought.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So only 2 total proposals, or 3 total (1 primary and 2 alternates?).  I have the rogue guy sorta drawn up, and he's looking quite fun.  I'll see where he leads, maybe he'll replace one of my proposals, maybe not.  Honestly, I'm open to either one I've built so far, and Force filles a blaster, healer, and summoner role fairly well.




Yeah, a new rogue would have to replace an existing character you've pitched. Since I have a couple of other psionicists, I'd recommend the kalashtar...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Thanks for clairifying on the spells.  The only note is that the cost of the magic items that ive you lots of pages (Like the spell shart or the blessed book) is also built around the fact that they allow you to not pay the 100 gp per page, so are those books a bit cheaper then due to that? (Particuarly when weight isn't much of an issue with all the carrying capacity and such).  Maybe when purchased from the Legion, you get 10% of the pages filled for free (which is a 5000 or 2500 gp savings on those two books, but considering it would normaly be twice that to scribe that you'd be saving (100 gp per spell level, instead of 50), and you'd be saving it for the entire book (Up to 100,000 or 50,000 in savings normaly) it doesn't seem too unreasonable).  Just a thought.




Good point though, especially for Boccob's book. Let me think about it. I'd prefer going with the book being a specialized, condensed book for cheaper, than having it include free spells. Let me mull it over in my head for a bit...


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm going to chime in on the metamagic feat thing.

I think what Thanee is saying is that even though your use of Sudden Empower doesn't cost you any additional levels for that one use, the spell is now considered Empowered, which is a +2 level modifier to the spell level, and should be stored accordingly.  Otherwise, you could store 3 Empowered, Maximized, Quickened magic missiles inside a ring, which is just nuts.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the ruling. 
Now, for not abusing this way too much, how many days of downtime have I been able to "prepare" my items with?

Oh, by the way, its Scorch, and it's a girl. Not Screech the guy


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Yeah, a new rogue would have to replace an existing character you've pitched. Since I have a couple of other psionicists, I'd recommend the kalashtar...




The Kalashtar is more a warrior with a few (4 + 1 racial actualy) psionic powers.  My shadowdancer looks like she'll end up actualy with 6-7 levels of Psion (egoist) manifestor, but they should compliment her stealthy work.  I'll draw her up and see.  Force is cute, but could be hindered by a lack of higher level spells.  He can summon quite a bit though.  Coldtac is quite deadly, and I'm very happy with him.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Edit: Shackler is ready for action .

I was also thinking of adding a rogue-type as secondary character. 'Faceless' the assassin. But I'm still looking for the LA of an undead - that is undead traits only, no special abilities. Anyone has an idea?

The Lich template is +4, but it gives special attacks, several aura abilities, damage resistance, a bunch of additional immunities and their 'rise again' trademark ability. Not much of a help ...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think what Thanee is saying is that even though your use of Sudden Empower doesn't cost you any additional levels for that one use, the spell is now considered Empowered, which is a +2 level modifier to the spell level, and should be stored accordingly.  Otherwise, you could store 3 Empowered, Maximized, Quickened magic missiles inside a ring, which is just nuts.




But keep in mind that to refill that ring (or fill it, ideally), it'd take you three days. And you wouldn't be able to use those feats within those three days, because of the 1/day limitation. That's the trade-off.

Not like a wand, where you could spend 1 day creating a store of 50, then the next day cast all 50 Empowered, Maximized, Quickened magic missiles and make another wand of 50 on top of it.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, its Scorch, and it's a girl. Not Screech the guy




Oops... sorry, got your character confused with Elocin's similarly named, similarly themed character  (note to self: if both make the cut, put them on different teams)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The Kalashtar is more a warrior with a few (4 + 1 racial actualy) psionic powers.  My shadowdancer looks like she'll end up actualy with 6-7 levels of Psion (egoist) manifestor, but they should compliment her stealthy work.  I'll draw her up and see.  Force is cute, but could be hindered by a lack of higher level spells.  He can summon quite a bit though.  Coldtac is quite deadly, and I'm very happy with him.




I've always been partial to shadowdancers, so I would like to see the character build one way or another... a shadowdancer/psion... interesting! Still, at some point we'll have to decide who your "main" character is...



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I was also thinking of adding a rogue-type as secondary character. 'Faceless' the assassin. But I'm still looking for the LA of an undead - that is undead traits only, no special abilities. Anyone has an idea?




Check out Libris Mortis. I believe it has creating undead characters as monster classes instead of templates.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 7, 2005)

I will have stats tomorrow for th eother guy I just made and I think I will have a lot of fun with.

Goliath Fighter 1/Barbarian 5/Frenzied Berserker 6

I played a human version of this guy in my live game and I throroughly enjoyed it.  Even when I was still raging and there was no one left but my happy go lucky paladin friend next to me.  After I was done with him, he was no longer happy go lucky after he was used as a surf board by a Vrock to re-enter the atmosphere (VERY high level campaign).  After we revived him he was a little annoyed with my character.  My character did warn the group that I occasioanlly lose focus in the heat of battle and I will fight till there is nothing moving anywhere in site.  So they had a plan that the Sorcerer woudl just cast calm emotions on me to calm me down, but of course the Sorc promptly forgot about this and went below decks.

Everyopne around the table was wondering why I was chuckling so much when the entire party except for me and the paladin went below decks.  And then the paladin stepped right next to me and finsihed off the last bad guy in site. When it came to my turn and I started to roll my 4 attack dice (the highest to hit was a +38) the DM looked at me with a confused look on his face and then looked at the battlemat in front of him and then promptly fell off his chair laughing his ass off as it finally clicked on what was about to happen.

Oh the memories.

Will post the details tomorrow.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Check out Libris Mortis. I believe it has creating undead characters as monster classes instead of templates.




Libris Mortis I don't have ... someone with the book out there? 


Mmhh, maybe I'll use the Wight monster class from the LM web enhancement - to that I have access.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Libris Mortis I don't have ... someone with the book out there?




Undead as monster classes; the one with least levels is a total of 8 levels.
However, you can take 12 levels in rogue, then die, and be raised as a rogue11 / (insert undead here)1
Then after that you HAVE to talle ALL levels of the Undead class before taking a level in another class


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Mmhh, that's bad. Even though it might never come up, progressing along the path of undeath and gaining associated powers doesn't really fit the concept I have right now. Maybe this can be houseruled (so the level of wight functions merely to model the undead state)?


Also, when using the wight as monster class version I'd calculate HP like this: 1d12 (wight) +11d6 (rogue) - is this correct?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

room for more?


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jul 7, 2005)

Whew... here's hoping I didn't miscalculate anything: 


```
Name: Abacus
 
Class: Samurai 9/ Ronin 1
 
Race: Modron 
 
Size: Medium
 
Gender: -
 
Alignment: Neutral
 
 
 
Str: 16 +3 ( 10p.)	 
 
Dex: 20 +5 ( 6 p., +4 gloves, +2 lvl enhancements)	 
 
Con: 18 +4 ( 6 p., +4 racial)	 
 
Int: 14 +2 ( 2 p., +4 racial)	 
 
Wis: 8 -1 ( 2 p., -2 racial)
 
Cha: 16 +3 ( 6 p., -2 racial, +4 cloak)	 
 
 
 
ECL: 12		 XP: 66000
 
BAB: +10/+4	 HP: 118 (10d10+40)
 
Grapple: +13	 Dmg Red: -/-
 
Speed: 30'	 Spell Res: -
 
Init: +5		Spell Save: -
 
ACP: +0		Spell Fail: -
 
 
 
						Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Def
 
Armor= 25	 10	4					5		 4		 2
 
Touch: 17		 Flatfooted: 20
 
 
 
Saves:
 
						 Base Mod Misc Total
 
Fort:					 8	+4				 +12
 
Ref:					 3 +5				 +8
 
Will:					 3	-1				 +2
 
 
 
 
 
Racial and class abilities:
 
Modron:
 
-Native outsider type
 
- -2 Wis, -2 Cha, +4 Int, +4 Con
 
-Resistance to acid, cold and fire 10
 
-Immune to mind-influencing effects, subdual damage, and critical hits
 
-Darkvision up to 120 ft.
 
 
 
Samurai:
 
-Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and all armor, but not shields.
 
-Kiai Smite 2/day (lvl 7)
 
-Staredown (+4 to Intimidate) (lvl 6)
 
-Improved initiative feat (lvl 8)
 
-Iaijutsu master (Quick draw feat for bastard and short swords) (lvl 5)
 
-Two swords as one (Two-weapon fighting feat for bastard and short swords) (lvl 2)
 
-Daisho proficiency (Exotic weapon proficiency (bastard sword) feat) (lvl 1)
 
 
 
Ronin:
 
-Sneak attack +1d6 (lvl 1)
 
-Infamy (lvl 1)
 
 
 
Weapon													 Attack 	 Damage
 
Bastard sword +2									 +15/+9	 1d10+5
 
Short sword +2									 +17/+11		 1d6+5
 
Composite Longbow(+3 str bonus)+2		 +17/+11		 1d8+5
 
 
 
Languages: Common, Modron, Dwarven, Ogre
 
 
 
Feats: 
 
Point blank shot (lvl 1)
 
Rapid shot (lvl 3)
 
Weapon finesse (lvl 6)
 
Weapon focus (bastard sword) (lvl 9)
 
 
 
Skill Points: 52 Max Ranks: 13/6.5
 
Skills								 Ranks Mod Misc Total
 
Craft (stonemasonry)		 10	+2				 +12
 
Diplomacy							 8	 +3		+2 +13
 
Intimidate								 13	+3 +6 +22
 
Knowledge (history)			 8	 +2			 +10
 
Sense motive						 13	-1			 +12
 
 
 
Equipment:											 Cost 
 
Tattoo of amity										 free
 
Bastard sword +2									 8635
 
Short sword +2										 8610
 
Ring of protection +2								 8000
 
Bracers of armor +4								 16000
 
Cloak of charisma +4								 16000
 
Gloves of dexterity +4						 16000
 
Heward’s handy haversack						 2000
 
Composite longbow (+3 str bonus)+2		 9000
 
Arrows x20													 1
 
Potion of CMW x4									 1200
 
Waterskin													 1
 
Rope of climbing									 3000
 
 
 
Money: 11553 gp
 
 
 
Age: -
 
Height: 6´0´´
 
Weight: 250 lb
 
Eyes: colorless
 
[font=Times New Roman]Hair: -[/font]
```
 

As for what the Modrons are, they were a race introduced in the Planescape campaign setting. They haven't been detailed in print for 3.5 yet, but the relevant info can be found in chapter 2 here: http://www.planewalker.com/products/released.php and in the web enhancement here: http://wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/we/we20010921a


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Jemal: Well, we're all submitting characters and *Harvey* will chose on friday, so yes, you can also submit one.

Bloodcookie: Rogue modrons are cool by default, but that's really hard to read ... 
-- EDIT: Ahh, you fixed it already. 

I'll post my secondary submission tomorrow .


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Edit: Shackler is ready for action .
> 
> I was also thinking of adding a rogue-type as secondary character. 'Faceless' the assassin. But I'm still looking for the LA of an undead - that is undead traits only, no special abilities. Anyone has an idea?
> 
> The Lich template is +4, but it gives special attacks, several aura abilities, damage resistance, a bunch of additional immunities and their 'rise again' trademark ability. Not much of a help ...



FYI, since we can't be evil, Assasin is not an allowable class.  I thought about it myself, but went a different route.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, since we can't be evil, Assasin is not an allowable class.  I thought about it myself, but went a different route.




Well, that's past alignment, before the Conditioning, or so was my line of reasoning. After all there seem to be members of 'Evil' races to be among the Legion in no small number ...

*shrug*

The question of evil and how it relates to the profession of a killer was one I was going to address in the background anyway. I'll finish the character anyway and simply wait for a word from Harvey .


----------



## Albedo (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Undead as monster classes; the one with least levels is a total of 8 levels.
> However, you can take 12 levels in rogue, then die, and be raised as a rogue11 / (insert undead here)1
> Then after that you HAVE to talle ALL levels of the Undead class before taking a level in another class




The easiest way to become an Undead is to be killed by one with the create spawn ability and take the Emancipated Spawn prestige class.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey, for your ammusement, Shadow, my Rogueish character.

I like her, not quite done with her yet, but I might like her better than Force (Which is saying a lot).  Still need to pick out psionic powers, but I think she's fun.

Removed to avoid confusion, correct sheet on page 5


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Harvey,

I've had a rethink and am dropping the Nycter, the benefits from the ECL just don't stack up with the losses in spellcasting and combat medic abilities. I'm doing a flyer though as I want to be able to fly-by-attack and hit buddies with healing, hopefully avoiding the AoO of those in close combat with the buddy. So am looking at air mephlings, raptorians and avariels at the mo. I'll work it up tonight and have it posted tomorrow.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I've had a rethink and am dropping the Nycter, the benefits from the ECL just don't stack up with the losses in spellcasting and combat medic abilities. I'm doing a flyer though as I want to be able to fly-by-attack and hit buddies with healing, hopefully avoiding the AoO of those in close combat with the buddy. So am looking at air mephlings, raptorians and avariels at the mo. I'll work it up tonight and have it posted tomorrow.
> 
> ...



A cleric with access to the travel domain will work too.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> FYI: I can't believe how vague some of the info is on crafting and metamagic feats. There should be something on all of this in Complete Arcane (or at least the errata).




LOL, yeah, small wonder there is so much confusion about crafting in particular. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

I quite enjoyed the fact that you can create an item that can give you perpetual true-strike for a simple 2000 gold. (Actualy, that's the base, it's less to craft it.)  Of course, you have to activate it with a move action I believe, but still...


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Faceless

_It is said, assassins bow before the altar of efficiency. Discipline, Control, Efficiency – the pantheon of the killer is a cold one. Yes, it is true. That is the only thing common to all of us. Notions of good or evil do not move us. Categories of lawfulness and rebellion are meaningless. The methods used to solve problems, to cause death, to simplify things – unimportant. In the end it isn’t even the higher cause we work for, that matters most. Discipline, Control, Efficiency. Cold masters to match our cold hearts. I wonder, is indifference in the end the greatest evil of all? But a weapon cannot employ itself. It must find a worthy person to wield it. Thus ..._

*Appearance:*
Faceless doesn’t bear his name for nothing. There are few, who can say they’ve seen him without his cloak or his gloves, have caught sight of his grey skin. Whether by paranoia or by custom Faceless keeps his own form thoroughly obscured, never taking off the grey, featureless mask, that gave him his name – only his eyes are visible to tiny slits. But there’s more: The mask not only hides his face, it also possesses powers of illusion. Most of the time the glamer is that of a nondescript (living) man in modest clothes, but during missions or when the mood strikes him Faceless can also assume the likeness of others. Coupled with the preternatural silence with which the master of disguise moves and the way shadows seem to cling to him, Faceless leaves a mildly disturbing impression.

*Background:*
Among those, who have chosen the death of others as profession, there are different motivations. Some kill for money – these are barely more than mere thugs, a sad and repugnant group of people. Another kind kills for pleasure. Possessing neither control of themselves nor any understanding of morals these have sunk the lowest. Both types of assassins are failures. The true assassin kills not for money and not for pleasure. He has a higher cause, he has a duty, he follows one who it worthy. Only in the devotion to an ideal, to a religion, to a great man lies the origin and strength of a true assassin. Labels like good and evil are too restrictive for such a man, the only thing of importance is, how true he stays to his course.

Faceless was such a man, in his life and undeath before the Legion, he is sure. Whether it was religious zeal that drove him or the duty to a worthy master, he had a cause. Now, among the Nameless Legion, Faceless is still struggling with the implications. The Paymasters are only in the business to make profit, they are no exemplars to follow. And becoming a hired killer is out of consideration entirely. But then, what truth can he find in the Legion? Twice Faceless was close to leaving all this behind, but he was held back by thoughts of his comrades. Maybe, he has come to understand, maybe the Legion in itself is something worthy of his devotion. Nevermind the truth of the Paymasters’ interests, there are great men and women among the legionnaires. There is honor among them, trust and camaraderie. And composed of soldiers the Nameless Legion has its own appreciation of efficiency. It may be the right place for him to be after all.

*Personality:*
Faceless keeps to himself a lot, only rarely truly opening himself to others. Not a man of many words he prefers to show his respect for his fellow legionnaires through deeds. Though he suspects, that he’d come to terms with his own undeath before the Conditioning, it has become a source of internal conflict for him again. His body mocks his very instincts and provides distractions of its own – a certain drive towards violence, bloodlust and worse. Higher Discipline, the merciless mastery of ones own mind, has contained that aspect of his nature so far, but Faceless fears the breaking down of control. In his struggling he has found like minds among the other undead of the Legion, in facing similar problems and discussing ways out he has found friends. Also, paradoxically, a psion and veteran of long years named Shackler has become a rather close comrade. Though their predicaments differ, they share the inner fight and Faceless’ immunity to mental influences makes him one of the few, who can speak with the mentalist on truly equal footing. It’s Shackler’s admiration of the Legion’s inner nobility, that have influenced Faceless, have convinced him to stay and see it for himself.



```
[b]Name:[/b] Faceless
[b]Class/Level:[/b] Rogue5/Assassin6/Wight1

[b]Race:[/b] Human (undead)         [b]Age:[/b] --
[b]Size:[/b] Medium                 [b]Height:[/b] 5’8”
[b]Gender:[/b] Male                 [b]Weight:[/b] 110lb
[b]Region:[/b] n/a                  [b]Eyes:[/b] Red
[b]Alignment:[/b] N                 [b]Hair:[/b]  ?
[b]Deity:[/b] None                  [b]Skin:[/b] Grey
                             


[b]Str:[/b] 12 +1                              [b]Level:[/b] 11     [b]XP:[/b] 66,000/78,000
[b]Dex:[/b] 24 +7                              [b]BAB:[/b] +7/+2    [b]HP:[/b] 68 (1d12+11d6)
[b]Con:[/b] --                                 [b]Grapple:[/b] +8   [b]Dmg Red:[/b] n/a
[b]Int:[/b] 14 +2                              [b]Speed:[/b] 30'    [b]Spell Res:[/b] n/a
[b]Wis:[/b] 12 +1                              [b]Init:[/b] +11     [b]Spell Save:[/b] n/a
[b]Cha:[/b] 13 +1                              [b]ACP:[/b] -0       [b]Spell Fail:[/b] n/a

      [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:[/b] 10    +7    +4    +7    +0    +0    +1   29
[b]Touch:[/b] 18              [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 29


                      [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:[/b]                 3     +0    +3      + 6
[b]Ref:[/b]                  9     +7    +3      +19
[b]Will:[/b]                 5     +1    +3      + 9

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Elven

[b]Abilities:[/b] 
-undead traits
-darkvision
-evasion
-sneak attack +6d6
-trapfinding, trap sense +1
-improved uncanny dodge
-poison use
-death attack (DC 18)
-spells
-save against poison +3

[b]Feats:[/b]
Level 1: Improved Initiative
Level 3: Combat Expertise
Level 6: Improved Feint
Level 9: Weapon Finesse
Wight 1: Quickdraw 

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 122     [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 15/7
[b]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc    Total[/b]
Bluff                        14    +1    +0      +15
Diplomacy                     1    +1    +6      + 8
Disable Device                3    +2    +0      + 5
Disguise                      9    +1    +10     +20 (+10 mask of disguise)
Escape Artist                 3    +7    +0      +10
Gather Information            4    +1    +0      + 5
Hide                         15    +7    +10     +32 (+10 armor of shadow)
Intimidate                    2    +1    +2      + 5
Jump                          4    +1    +0      + 5
Move Silently                15    +7    +13     +35 (+8 racial, +5 boots)
Open Lock                    15    +7    +0      +22
Search                        5    +2    +0      + 7
Sense Motive                  5    +1    +0      + 6
Sleight of Hand               3    +7    +0      +10
Spot                          9    +1    +0      +10
Tumble                        8    +7    +0      +15
Use Magic Device             15    +1    +0      +16


[b]Spells:[/b]

[U]Known:[/U]
1: featherfall, jump, obscuring mist, true strike
2: cat’s grace, darkness, invisibility, spider climb
3: deep slumber, deeper darkness, nondetection

[U]Memorized (DC 12+level):[/U]
1: [i]featherfall, obscuring mist(x2), true strike[/i]
2: [i]darkness, invisibility, spider climb(x2)[/i]
3: [i]deeper darkness[/i]

[b]Attacks:[/b]

[U]Weapon         Full attack        Damage         Critical    [/U]   
[i]Bleeder[/i]          +16/+11         1d6+3+1d6*      19-20/x2
Crossbow         +14                1d8          19-20/x2
 Humanbane bolt  +15             1d8+1(+2d6)**   
Dagger           +15/+10           1d4+1         19-20/x2

*  cold damage
** against humans

[b]Equipment:                           Cost   Weight[/b]

Mask of Disguise                   1800gp
Studded Leather +4 of Gr. Shadow  31020gp     10lb
Mithral buckler +3                10015gp    2.5lb
Tattoo of Amity                       0gp
Cloak of Resistance +3             9000gp
Gloves of Dexterity +4            16000gp
Boots of Elvenkind                 2500gp
Ring of Protection +1              2000gp
Handy Haversack                    2000gp      5lb
Wand of Inflict Moderate Wounds    4500gp

[i]Bleeder[/i],
  Frost shortsword +2             18010gp
5 silvered masterwork daggers      1610gp
Light Crossbow &                     35gp
5 human-bane bolts +1               800gp

7x Drow Poison (Injury DC 13)       525gp
3x Peeble with [i]Deeper Darkness[/i]


Bedroll                               1sp      5lb
Tent                                 10gp     20lb
Parchment, 5 sheets                   1gp       -
Pouch, belt x2                        2gp      1lb
Rope, silk                           10gp      5lb
Vial, ink                             1gp    0.1lb
Waterskin                             1gp      4lb
Traveller’s outfit                    5gp      6lb
Noble’s outfit                       75gp     10lb
Disguise kit                         50gp      6lb
Thieves’ tools, masterwork          100gp       -


[b]Total Weight:[/b] 20lb             [b]Money:[/b] 5gp left

                           [b]Lgt   Med    Hvy    Lift   Push
Max Weight:[/b]               43lb   86lb  130lb
```

---

Ok, Shackler will be my primary character and Faceless will be the secondary submission.


----------



## Rino (Jul 7, 2005)

name: Thorin
race: Dwarf
AL: LN
Class: monk 7/reaping mauler5
speed: 40ft
AC: 27 (10 + 5 + 5 + 1 + 4 + 2)
HP: 128 (7d8 + 5d10 + 48) 

str 18 +4   	(6p.                        +4 enchantement    )
dex 20 +5	(8p. 		+1 lvlbonus +4 enchantement )
con 16 +4	(6p. +2 racial  			               )
int 12 +2	(4p.					               )
wis 20 +5	(6p.            +2 lvlbonus +4 enchantement)
cha  8 -1	(2p. -2 racial				       )

bab/grapple: +10 / +14

unarmed attack +11/11 1d8+6 

saves:

fort 16(11+5)
dex 16(11+5)
will  13(8+5)

Languages: dwarven, common, undercommon

class and racial features:
darvision 60ft
+2 vs poison
+2 vs spells and spelllike abilities
+4 ac vs giants
+2 sreach for unusual stone work
+4 vs trip attakc and bullrushes on the ground
+2 appraise (metal and stones)
+2 craft metal
flurry of blows
unarmed strike
evasion
still mind (+2 vs. enchantments)
ki strike (magic) 
slowfall 30ft 
purity of body (immunity to al non-magical diseases)
wholeness of body (can heal upto 14points of damage/day)
improved grapple (no AoO when grappling)
mobility         (+4 to ac against AoO
adept wrestling +2 (+2 to grapple cheak when no armor or light armor is worn)
counter grapple    (when grappled/pinned, a second change for escape artist or grapple check)
sleeper lock       (pin opponent for 1 round, then fort save (dc 20) if failed 1d3 rounds unconscious)
devastating grapple (3 consecutive rounds opponent pinned then fort save dc20 or die)

feats:
m1: combat rexlexes
1:  stunning fists
m2: clever wrestling
3:  extra stunning
m6: fists of iron
6:  weapon focus unarmed attack
8:  dodge
12: earth's embrace 

skills: points 65
escape artist +22/17
hide +15/10
Knowledge(local) +8/3
move silently +15/10
sense motive +12/7
tumble	     +23/18


equipment:
Tattoo of Amity
amulet of mighty fists +2
gloves of dex +4
belt of str +4
headband of wisdom +4
bracers of AC +4
ring of protection +2
monks outfit
backpack
 - trail rations x7
 - filled waterskin x2 
 - bedroll
potion of cure light wounds x8
potion of cure moderate wounds x5
potion of resist fire 
potion of resist cold 
potion of water breathing
(all labeled)

left with: 742 gp and 4 sp

background:

Thorin was sent by his parents who were both clerics of moradin to a monistary. this with the intention to prepare him for a future as servant of moradin, bot in his first year he was atracted by visiting monks from far away.Thorin was immediatelly keen on becomming just as dediceded to the martial arts as those monks were.

in the monestary he was in there was no training in martial arts, so he decided to leave and search for place where he train and meditate. at some point in his training he was sent into a forest to work on his training. a couple of days in he came face to face with a big brown bear. after a long fight thorin pinned him down with all his strenght. after a few seconds the strenght of the bear started to faint and the bear was killed. Thorin was pleased with his new ability and started training on it
to perfection. 

personality:

devotee to his arts. never spents a day w/o meditating. the only time he doesn;t meditates is when he is on a mission or other personal search that he cant take his mind of. normaly he is a bit of a loner, always has been. he is the guy who sits in a bar in the corner looking and listening to what he can hear.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 7, 2005)

I have edited my characetr above and instead of hutning for it just click the link.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2386412&postcount=100

I will post my barbarian sometime later today.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Faceless



The Wight feat you got is actualy a level feat for the wight racial HD.  You don't simply get a bonus feat for becoming a wight (I don't think)


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The Wight feat you got is actualy a level feat for the wight racial HD.  You don't simply get a bonus feat for becoming a wight (I don't think)




So the monster class level doesn't count like a 'normal' level when determining feats? Easy to miss and hard to understand, but if that's the case I'll have to change it of course ...

```
Level 	HitDice 
1st 	1d12 	+0 	+0 	+0 	+2 	4 + Int mod x 4 	Feat, slam 1d4
```


----------



## Brain (Jul 7, 2005)

I think I'll make a Dark Elf Wizard 5/ War Weaver 5 because I like the tie in between spiderwebs and weaving.

in progress:
[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Skein
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard / War Weaver
[B]Race:[/B] Dark Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Boccob

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 		[B]Level:[/B] 5/5 (ECL 12) [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4		[B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 41 (4+27+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2		[B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 28 +9 		[B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 21
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0		[B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 		[B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +4    +X    +X    +X    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  ResistTotal[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +4    +5    +13
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4            +5    +11
[B]Will:[/B]                      8    +0             +5    +13

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elf, Undercommon, Draconic, Dark Elf Sign Language, Goblin, Aquan, Abyssal, Gnome, Celestial

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Point Buy info:
[sblock] 
Point Buy of 32:
STR 10(2p)/DEX 14(6p)/CON 14(6p)/INT 18(16p)/WIS 10(2p)/CHA 8(0p)

After racial mods and adding to INT at 4th and 8th:
STR 10/DEX 16/CON 12/INT 22/WIS 10/CHA 10[/sblock]

Racial Traits:
[sblock] 
Dark Elf Traits (Ex): 
+2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma. +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
Darkvision out to 120 feet. This trait replaces the high elf ’s low-light vision.
Spell resistance equal to 11 + class levels.
+2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. (Not reflected in the saving throw modifiers given here.)
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Spell-Like Abilities: Dark elves can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level equals the dark elf’s class levels.
Weapon Proficiency: A dark elf is automatically proficient with the hand crossbow, the rapier, and the short sword. This trait replaces the high elf’s weapon proficiency.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Aquan, Draconic, Dark Elf Sign Language, Gnome, Goblin. This trait replaces the high elf ’s automatic and bonus languages.
Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds drow for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area.
Favored Class: Wizard (male) or cleric (female). This trait replaces the high elf ’s favored class.
Level adjustment +2.[/sblock]

Wizard:

Elf Wizard Racial Substitution level taken at 1st and 3rd levels
[sblock]
1st level ability:
A 1st level elf wizard begins play with one extra 1st level spell in his spellbook.  At each new wizard level, he gains one extra spell of 
any spell level that he can cast.  The elf wizard may also prepare one additional spell of his highest spell level each day.  

3rd level ability:
Familiar's granted bonus doubles.
[/sblock]

Familiar: Rat - gives +4 on Fortitude saves.

War Weaver:
Eldritch Tapestry
Quiescent Weaving 4
Enlarged Tapestry

Spells:
[sblock]
Wizard Caster Level 9

Spellbook
0-level
Resistance
Acid Splash
Detect Ghost
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Read Magic
Daze
Dancing Lights
Flare
Light
Ray of Frost
Ghost Sound
Unnerving Gaze
Disrupt Ectoplasm
Disrupt Undead
Preserve Organ
Touch of Fatigue
Mage Hand
Mending
Message
No Light
Open/Close
Preserve Ectoplasm
Repair Minor Damage
Slash Tongue
Arcane Mark
Prestidigitation

1st level
Ectoplasmic Armor
Endure Elements
Resist Planar Alignment
Shield
Benign Transposition
Mage Armor
Mount
Orb of Acid, Lesser
Orb of Cold, Lesser
Orb of Electricity, Lesser
Orb of Fire, Lesser
Orb of Sound, Lesser
Comprehend Languages
True Strike
Distract Assailant
Burning Hands
Magic Missile
Shocking Grasp
Color Spray
Disguise Self
Nystul's Magic Aura
Backbiter
Cause Fear
Chill Touch
Ray of Enfeeblement
Accelerated Movement
Enlarge Person
Expeditious Retreat
Feather Fall
18 extra pages

2nd level
Protection from Arrows
Resist Energy
Baleful Transposition
Glitterdust
Melf's Acid Arrow
Web
Listening Lorecall
See Invisibility
Scorching Ray
Bladeweave
Invisibility
Mirror Image
Misdirection
False Life
Alter Self
Bull's Strength
Cat's Grace
Knock
Rope Trick
Scent
Undeniable Gravity
Familiar Pocket
32 extra pages

3rd level
Dispel Magic
Mage Armor, Greater
Sleet Storm
Heroism
Fireball
Lightning Bolt
Displacement
Attune Form
Fly
Haste
Magic Weapon, Greater
Slow
Water Breathing
21 extra pages

4th level
Anticipate Teleportation
Dimensional Anchor
Stoneskin
Dimension Door
Evard's Black Tentacles
Assay Resistance
Unluck
Charm Monster
Confusion
Fire Shield
Ice Storm
Invisibility, Greater
Enervation
Polymorph
32 extra pages

5th level
Reciprocal Gyre
Arc of Lightning
Cloudkill
Teleport
Wall of Stone
Rary's Telepathic Bond
Dominate Person
Cone of Cold
False Vision
Flight of the Dragon
Passwall
40 extra pages

93+50=143 extra levels of spells =7150gp

Spells per day: (base)
0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9
----------------------------
4  4  4  3  2  1  —  —  —  —

Spells per day: (bonus)
0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9
----------------------------
-  3  2  2  2  2  1  1  1  1
	

+1 additional of highest level from Elf Wizard Substitution Level

Spells per day: (total)
0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9
----------------------------
4  7  6  5  4  4  —  —  —  —
[/sblock]

[B]Feats:[/B]
Wizard 1 Bonus: Scribe Scroll
Level 1: Extend Spell
Level 3: Silent Spell
Wizard 5 Bonus: Enlarge Spell
Level 6: Spell Penetration 
Level 9: Greater Spell Penetration

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                       13    +X          +X
Craft (Weaving)                      13    +X          +X
Craft (Alchemy)		13
Knowledge (Arcana)                      13    +X          +X
Knowledge (The Planes)                      8    +X          +X
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)                      8    +X          +X
K (Local: Oerth)                      8    +X          +X
Speak Language		2 spent (learned Celestial)
Spellcraft                      13    +X          +X

War Weaver Skills: 2+int / level
Concentration
Craft
Knowledge (Arcana)
Profession
Spellcraft

[B]Equipment:               	Cost  		Weight[/B]
Headband of Intellect +6	36,000 gp 	XXlb
Tatoo of Amity					XXlb
Amulet of Health +2		4,000  gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2		4,000  gp
Cloak of Arachnida		16,000 gp
Vest of Resistance +5		25,000 gp
Ring of Protection +1		2,000  gp
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend  3,000  gp
Boccob's Blessed Book	150 gp
Spells Purchased 		7150 gp
97.3k spent


XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 130
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Purple
[B]Hair:[/B] White, in mass of braids
[B]Skin:[/B] Black, slightly ashen
```
*Appearance:* Skein is a Dark Elf with slightly ashen black skin and white hair in a long, intricately woven mass of braids that spills down his back.  He spurns the traditional wizards garb of robes, opting rather for stylish, comfortable, and useful clothing of silk.  

*Background:* Skein was captured long ago by the Nameless Legion during a skirmish in the Underdark of Oerth.  There are few who know the details of his capture that survive today.  He is an odd dark elf, somewhat dispassionate and stoic.  His worship of the Uncaring Eye (Boccob) and his general attitude towards pragmatism led to a smooth transition.  As a "Lance efficiency specialist", Skein uses his specialized War Weaver training to protect and enhance the entire group at a moments notice.  His fame is not personal, but the Lances that he works with have a very good track record for some reason.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Jul 7, 2005)

And here is my Goliath Barbarian that I think would be a lot of fun to play.  I can use either character as my main or I can play both of them in the different "Lances".  It would make no difference to me as I would be able to have enough time in the day to make posts for each character.


```
Name: "Krull"
Class: Fighter 1/Barbarian 5/Frenzied Berserker 5
Race: Goliath - Monstrous Humanoid
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: N
Deity: Kavaki, The Ram-Lord


Str: 25 +7        Level: 12       XP: 66000/78000
Dex: 14 +2        BAB: +11/+6/+1  HP: 144 (1d10+5d12+5d12+48)
Con: 18 +4        Grapple: +22    Dmg Red: 
Int: 14 +2        Speed: 50'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0        Init: +1        Spell Save:
Cha:  8 -1        ACP:            Spell Fail: 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +9    +0    +2    +0    +2    +2    25
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 25

              Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:          10    +4    +3    +17
Ref:            2    +2    +3    +7
Will:           2    +0    +3    +5

Weapon                    Attack     Damage  Critical   Size
Falchion +1, Wounding  +19/+14/+9    2d6+11   15-20x2     L
MW Goliath Greathammer +19/+14/+9    3d6+10      20x4     L

[sblock]When Raged and Frenzied – Duration 14 Rounds
HP: 199
STR: 35 +12
Con: 28 +9
         Base  Armor Rage   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:    10    +9    -6    +1    +0    +2    +2    18
Touch: 7              Flatfooted: 18

              Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:          10    +4    +3    +17
Ref:            2    +1    +3    +6
Will:           2    +0    +5    +7

Weapons:                  Attack     Damage  Critical
Falchion +1, Wounding  +24/+19/+14   2d6+19   15-20x2
MW Goliath Greathammer +24/+19/+14   3d6+18      20x4[/sblock]

Languages: Common, Gol-Kaa, Dwarven, Giant

Abilities: 
Prof. All armor and shields
Prof. All simple and martial weapons including Goliath Greathammer
Fast Movement - +10’
Rage
Uncanny Dodge – Retain Dex Bonus to AC
Improved Uncanny Dodge – Can no longer be flanked
Trap Sense - +1 ref save & AC vs. traps
Frenzy
Diehard
Supreme Cleave – 5’ step between cleave attacks
Deathless Frenzy
Improved Power Attack - +3 melee damage per -1 melee attack if wielding 2-handed weapon.
Tattoo of Amity - +2 Morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate

Feats:
Improved Critical (Falchion)
Power Attack
Cleave
Destructive Rage
Intimidating Rage

Skill Points: 60         Max Ranks: 15/7.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise		   0	+2	     +2
Balance			   0	+2    +2     +4
Bluff			   0	-1	     -1
Climb			  14	+7	    +21
Concentration		   0    +4           +4
Diplomacy		   0	-1           -1
Disguise		   0	-1           -1
Escape Artist		   0	+1	     +1
Forgery			   0    +2           +2
Gather Information	   0	-1           -1
Handle Animal              5    -1           +4
Heal			   0     0     0      0
Hide			   0    +2     0     +2
Intimidate		  14	-1          +13
Jump			   0	+7   +10    +17
Listen			   0     0     0      0
Move Silently		   0	+2	     +2
Ride			   0	+2    +2     +4
Search			   0	+2	     +2
Sense Motive		   0	+0	     +0
Spot			   0    +0           +0
Survival		   7    +0           +7
Swim			   0    +7           +7
Tumble			   7	+1           +8
Use Magic Device           5    -1           +4
Use Rope		   0	+2	     +2

Equipment:           	     		Cost  Weight
Tattoo of Amity
Mithril Chain Shirt +5	     		26100   12.5
Falchion +1, Wounding	      		18375   16
Goliath Greathammer			   30   60 
Vest of Resistance +3   		 9000    1
Ring of Protection +2			 8000
Amulet of Natural Armor +2		 8000    
Belt of Giant Strength +4		16000    1
Gloves of Dexterity +2                   4000
Bracers of Quick Strike                  1200
Cloak of Elemental Protection            1000
Boots of Striding and Springing		 5500    1
Everlasting Rations                       350

Hewards Handy Haversack		         2000    5
-Bedroll
-2 Waterskins
-4 Sunrods
-Winter Blanket
-Case, Map or Scroll
-2 Flask
-Flint and steel
-Mirror, small steel
-Silk Rope 100’
Total Weight: 96.5lb      Money: 145gp 5sp 7cp

                 Lt    Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:     266    533   800  1600  4000

Age: 18
Height: 7'7"
Weight: 300lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: None
Skin: Grey
```

Appearance: A towering figure of muscle that seems to be made entirely of rock stands before you, wearing a chain shirt with nothing under it and simple leather pants and comfortable shin high boots.  The skin is a dark grey with bands of dark patches here and there about his person.  The skin is definitely not smooth as there are pockmarks of hard bony growths strewn about his arms and torso.  The only other decoration is the Tattoo that is placed on everyone who is in the Nameless Legions.  A face that you think has a permanent scowl etched into his stony appearance.  Krull only talks when he deems it necessary and even then with as few words as possible.  You get the sense that he is almost ready to explode into action at even the slightest provocation.

Background:  What happened before Krull before joining the Legion is but a mystery but anyone coming in contact with Krull definitely remembers him.  He is an extremely motivated person always attempting to do more than he did the previous day.  Most people who have worked with him get slightly annoyed at any of the debriefings as he keeps a record of how many kills everyone has done thinking that he is trying to suck up to the higher ups, but anyone that knows him knows this is not true.  The one focus in Krull's life is "Do Better".  He strives to do everything he can to do more than he did the day before.  You never really see him resting at all unless absolutely necessary, he is always training and bettering himself every day.  You would think he was one of those they called "Warforge" but he is made of flesh, as the ones who have been in combat with him have seen him bleed.  What amazes them is that no matter how wounded he is, he never stops.  Some of the Warchiefs even contemplate that if you put a army before Krull, Krull would win as he would not stop attacking until every living thing around him is dead.  This also somewhat worries them as sometimes it seems Krull does not even designate between friend or foe and just attacks, blinded by his drive to "Do Better".  Needless to say Krull is usually the first one to fight and the last one to stop fighting.  He is most definitely one of the fiercest warriors in the Nameless Legion and he smiled for the first time, that anyone noticed, when he was offered the position in one of the Elite quick-response teams.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> room for more?




Of course, but final characters are due tomorrow 



			
				Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> As for what the Modrons are, they were a race introduced in the Planescape campaign setting. They haven't been detailed in print for 3.5 yet, but the relevant info can be found in chapter 2 here: http://www.planewalker.com/products/released.php and in the web enhancement here: http://wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/we/we20010921a




Wow, they look freaky! Yet cool! Looks like I got to read up on them...



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Well, that's past alignment, before the Conditioning, or so was my line of reasoning. After all there seem to be members of 'Evil' races to be among the Legion in no small number ...The question of evil and how it relates to the profession of a killer was one I was going to address in the background anyway. I'll finish the character anyway and simply wait for a word from Harvey .




This is a good point, and one I have been intentionally loose on, mainly because the original reference of the Nameless Legion was also vague on the subject. The Nameless Legion first appeared in Dragon #304, and in it, they make reference to a number of traditionally "evil" races as members of the Legion (hell, the Blood Feasters are all undead!), yet in the same article, they say that the Legion does not allow "Evil" characters. They do make reference to corralling up creatures that would serve their needs, and using the psychic surgery to affect their alignment.

So, I have been trying to play that balancing act. Not only that, but one of the big stresses of Eberron is the fact that alignment is not the end-all and be-all determinant of evil. With that in mind, I was going to address the issue of "evil" and "chaos" once I pick the final characters.

But I might as do it now... so here goes:
- Any race that is specified as "always evil" or "always chaotic" is not allowed. So far, the races we have are the Centaur ("usually neutral good"), the Gloura ("often neutral good"), the Lumi ("usually lawful good"), the Mondron (which I get to read today), and the Nycter (usually neutral). The other races are all traditional PC races, which the exception of the Chaos Gnome. I originally winced at this one, but after reading Races of Stone, noticed that it mentioned that they are "naturally inclined towards chaos", which allows for other alignments (which AmorFati did, making him Neutral).  
- Characters must not have a Chaotic or Evil component of their alignment. I have not been checking this part of the character sheets, mainly because I didn't want to get bogged down in the nitty-gritty of each character yet. Plus, so far, this is the easiest to tweak.
- Classes with an alignment requirement of chaotic or evil will have to be subject to analysis. For instance, I'm sure the Nameless Legion would perform assassinations (hell, an example in the Dragon issue mentions Mind Flayers assassinating the head of an army!). So why would they not have an assassin (as the PrC?). I could see why they would not have a Blackguard, or a Chaos Mage. So, here is what I would rule: you can take a class like assassin, but your character must also not have an Evil alignment when starting the legion. So, you could have been an assassin, and was mindwiped. But, since you are no longer "Evil", you can no longer level up in that class. Classes that force you to lose abilities if you can no longer meet the requirements of the class (like Blackguards or Clerics worshipping evil/chaotic deitites) would never be approached/allowed into the Legion.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> So, here is what I would rule: you can take a class like assassin, but your character must also not have an Evil alignment when starting the legion. So, you could have been an assassin, and was mindwiped. But, since you are no longer "Evil", you can no longer level up in that class.




Works for me .


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Harvey, for your ammusement, Shadow, my Rogueish character.I like her, not quite done with her yet, but I might like her better than Force (Which is saying a lot).  Still need to pick out psionic powers, but I think she's fun.




Aaah, I will always have a soft spot in my heart for rogues... after having my second D&D character ever be a rogue that was squished to a pulp by a falling cinder block trap in a dungeon...



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I've had a rethink and am dropping the Nycter, the benefits from the ECL just don't stack up with the losses in spellcasting and combat medic abilities. I'm doing a flyer though as I want to be able to fly-by-attack and hit buddies with healing, hopefully avoiding the AoO of those in close combat with the buddy. So am looking at air mephlings, raptorians and avariels at the mo. I'll work it up tonight and have it posted tomorrow.




Great! Just don't take the aarakocra... one of your bosses (probably Archon Lance) will be an aarakocra, and he is wicked! He's got the Aerial Avenger PrC from Dragon Magazine #319... which I would recommend to you Dazza if you want him to also be good in combat (as you level, your speed & maneuverability increase, as does your damage, because of momentum).



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah, small wonder there is so much confusion about crafting in particular.




What I thought was cool was, in helping me make my decision, I went thru a bunch of rules postings on the Sudden feats on WotC and ENWorld's websites, and came across a poster named Thanee quite a few times 



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> So the monster class level doesn't count like a 'normal' level when determining feats? Easy to miss and hard to understand, but if that's the case I'll have to change it of course ...




Faceless the former assassin wight? How there's a clever way to no longer level as an assassin! But what Bront says is true... form Libris Mortis: "undead monster classes do not grant a character skill points or Hit Dice at every level, nor do they grant a feat at every level". So, for a first level Wight taken at 12th level, you get 1d12 HD, (4 + Int Mod) x 4 Skill Points, and no feat. It's how they can get away with having undead monster classes without LA.



			
				Brain said:
			
		

> I've got a question for Harvey:
> Can a Drow wizard take the elf wizard substitution levels from races of the wild?




Only if you call him a dark elf  Sure, why not...

Also, thanks *Rino * for Thorin the Dwarf and *Elocin* for Krull the Goliath! I will add them to the submissions!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 7, 2005)

> So, for a first level Wight taken at 12th level, you get 1d12 HD, (4 + Int Mod) x 4 Skill Points, and no feat. It's how they can get away with having undead monster classes without LA.



I already changed that in my write-up above earlier this afternoon - now Faceless only has the racial feat from the monster class and none for 12th level as in the version before. Deepens his Achilles Heel, but that's the price ... 


---

Point Buy , primary attribute and speciality info:
Shackler (Psion12 (Telepath), anti-person-caster - domination & more, transport, communication, extraction of information):
Point Buy: 0, 6, 6, 13, -1, 8
Int: 17 (base) +3 (increases) +6 (headband) =26

Faceless (Rogue5/Assassin6/Wight1, stealth, scouting, assassination):
Point Buy: 4, 10, 3, 6, 4, 5)
Dex: 16 (base) +2 (increases) +2 (wight) +4 (gloves) =24


----------



## Brain (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Only if you call him a dark elf  Sure, why not...



Ok, Dark Elf it is.  I may be working on this late tonight.  Is the deadline midnight in a certain time zone?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> I may be working on this late tonight.  Is the deadline midnight in a certain time zone?




Let's sat Friday at Noon EST (which I believe is 7:00 AM GMT). This way, there's a bit of play. I've blocked out Friday afternoon to start building up the lances, and hope to launch the campaign over the weekend, when I have the time to dedicate to the IC postings. The missions are already decided, but I still need time to proof all the characters!

So, looks like I'm also waiting on possible characters from Jemal, D20Dazza (a flier), and Ferrix, if he's still intersted...


----------



## Elocin (Jul 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> I've blocked out Friday afternoon to start building up the lances, and hope to launch the campaign over the weekend, when I have the time to dedicate to the IC postings.




Weekends are somewhat difficult for the time being for me to get online and post as a few of you know my house got flooded and I am currently staying at the in-laws house.  So I have no access to any of my books or access to my computer.  During the week I have no problems posting several times throughout the day but over the next couple of month’s weekends I will be absent, to a point.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Weekends are somewhat difficult for the time being for me to get online and post as a few of you know my house got flooded and I am currently staying at the in-laws house.  So I have no access to any of my books or access to my computer.  During the week I have no problems posting several times throughout the day but over the next couple of month’s weekends I will be absent, to a point.




Yup, know that from Retrievers  That's OK, I was more referring to me having the time to write the first IC postings, which I envision will include introductions to the Legion base, etc. and be a lot more meatier than most posts.


----------



## Someone (Jul 7, 2005)

I´ve tweaked Sir a bit, so he has less in common with Shackler, and added a portrait.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 8, 2005)

My name is Trick.  Some of my people would think I did the unthinkable...allowing myself to forget the lives and the experiences I had...but I didn't forget the lessons that came with them.  Never the lessons.  My philosophy stuck: That by experiencing all things I can become the best thing.  Some craft armors, molding powerful suits of protection out of raw ore.  I am a master crafstman...and I am my master craftwork.  I am ore that has been fired by my experiences and made into the best armor there is.  As I forge and reforge myself time and time again I become better, stonger, and begin to take the perfect form.  Confidance is what seperates me from all the others: I know what I can do, so I do those things: and I rarely fail.  Like when I found myself in some Icy hell two months ago, seperated from my lance, fighting the leader of the enemy forces: I had confidance.  If I had thought twice about rushing him across the icy debris strewn ledge, beating him unto submission and then forcing him to tell us the wherabouts of the Iron crown of Soarraven I wouldn't have succeeded.  But I knew I would.  I am the best and getting better all because I know the Trick to not failing...confidance.


```
Name: "Trick"
Class: Rogue2/Swashbuckler8/Exemplar2
Race: Changeling	
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LN


Str: 16 +3        Level: 12       XP: 66000/78000
Dex: 20 +5        BAB: +10/+5/+0  HP: 71 (4d6+8d10)
Con: 10 +0        Grapple: +13    
Int: 18 +4        Speed: 30 ft.      
Wis:  8 -1        Init: +5        
Cha: 14 +2        ACP: -0         

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +8    +1    +5    +0    +0    +2    26
Touch: 17              Flatfooted: 21

              Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:           6    +0    +0    +6
Ref:            5    +5    +1    +11
Will:           5    -1    +0    +4	(+2 sleep or enchantment spells)

Weapon                       Attack     Damage  Critical
+1 shock adamantine rapier   +16/+11    1d6+7+1d6   18-20x2
or
+2 alchmeical silver kukri   +17/+12    1d4+6       18-20x2
or
+1 shock adamantine rapier   +14/+9     1d6+7+1d6   18-20x2
and
+2 alchmeical silver kukri   +15           1d4+4       18-20x2


languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Auran

Abilities: 
Prof. Light armor
Prof. All simple and martial weapons
Sneak Attack +1d6
Social Intuition
Evasion
Weapon Finesse
Grace +1
Insightful Strike
Dodge Bonus +1
Acrobatic Charge
Improved Flanking
Skill Artistry (Bluff)
Skill Mastery (Tumble, Jump, Balance, Climb, Escape Artist)
Lend Talent (1/2)
Tattoo of Amity - +2 Morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate

Feats:
Combat Expertise
Improved Feint
Two Weapon Fighting
Skill Focus (Tumble)
Two Weapon Defense

Skill Points: 135         Max Ranks: 15/7.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Balance			   12	+5    +2     +19
Bluff			   15	+2    +6     +23
Climb			   13	+3	     +16 (+18 w/ rope)
Diplomacy		   12	+2    +6     +20
Disguise		   4	+2    +12    +18 (+20 act in character)
Escape Artist		   12	+5	     +17 (+19 w/rope)
Gather Information	   5	+2           +7
Intimidate		   5	+2    +6     +13
Jump			   13	+3    +2     +18
Sense Motive		   12	-1    +2     +13
Tumble			   15	+5    +5     +25
Use Rope		   12	+5	     +17 (+19 bindings)

Equipment:           	     		Cost  Weight
Tattoo of Amity
+5 Glamered Studded Leather Armor	27,825	20
Traveller’s Outfit			Free	5
Belt of Giant Strength +4		16,000	1
Cape of the Montebank			10,080	1
Gloves of Dexterity +2			4,000	0
Headband of Intellect +2		4,000	0
Ring of Protection +2			8,000	0
+1 shock adamantine rapier		11,320	2
+2 alchemical silver kukri		18,328	2
Backpack				2	2
	Bedroll				.1	5
	Disguise Kit			50	8
	Rations x 2			1	2
	Rope (50 ft. silk)		10	5
	Waterskin			1	4
	Potion of Lesser Restoration	300	0
Beltpouch				1	.5
	Flint and steel			1	0		
	30 gold pieces			30	.6
	9 silver pieces			.9	.18


Total Weight: 58.28 lb      

                 Lt    Med    Hvy   Lift  Push
Max Weight:      76     153    230   460  1150

Age: 30
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 140lb
Eyes: White
Hair: Silver
Skin: Grey
```

My sources include: Eberron Campaign Setting (Changeling), Races of Eberron (Rogue substitution level, Changeling philosophies), Complete Adventurer (Exemplar-adapted as a PrC reflecting my Changeling's philosophy), Complete Warrior (Swashbuckler class-reflects a changeling who has abandoned simple roguing to improve both social and physical skills and abilities)


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, I think all the Crunch on Shadow is done.  I think I'm going to let Forces be my 3rd, and not sure who I like better, Shadow or ColdTac.  They're both fun, so I'll keep it open.  Honestly, all three would be fun though, so keep them all in mind.  I'll finish ColdTac's Psionics tomorow, as well as Shadow's background.

BTW, we still need a ruling on the spell books, I'm sure that will effect at least one of us.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 8, 2005)

> Prof. All simple and marital weapons



Oh, that's good, you need to be proficient with those ...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 8, 2005)

That's especially funny considering I just got married a month ago!


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Oh, that's good, you need to be proficient with those ...



Probably quite usefull when he's fleeing the bedchambers of some married woman.... not that he'd do anything like that of course


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Great! Just don't take the aarakocra... one of your bosses (probably Archon Lance) will be an aarakocra, and he is wicked! He's got the Aerial Avenger PrC from Dragon Magazine #319... which I would recommend to you Dazza if you want him to also be good in combat (as you level, your speed & maneuverability increase, as does your damage, because of momentum).




Ended up going with the Raptorian called SwiftAid or Swaid for short. I have him all rolled up and ready to post but have to get a hair cut this evening and then have a mate coming around to work on the homebrew campaign over a few beers. Tomorrow my group comes around to play and we're having a bit of a party as one of the guys is moving to Queensland, and it also happens to be his birthday. The upshot is I might not get him posted until the following day (your Saturday evening, my Sunday morning), I'll endeavour to do all I can to at least get a draft up for your perusal before hand though, I don't want to miss out on the slot. If I miss the deadline will you consider him as an alt?

The basic details are Raptorian/ Fighter 1/ Cleric 6/ Combat medic 5

I don't have that Dragon mag unfortunately mate. I've also shied away from combat a little, although he does have the raptorian footbow and carries a spear. I thought his healing and spells would be where he was most effective. 

Can anyone point me in the direction of the Teleport weapon special magical ability? I'm sure I've seen it but can't find where. It's one better than returning in that it will teleport back to the owner rather than returning to where it was thrown (which, if I throw mid flight, is not goign to be much use to me)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Daz, if you can, I'd post the crunch, and you can probably deal with the story later.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

It's the crunch that'll take the time - all that bloody formatting and screwing around ;-D> Fluff is pretty much done.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm usually the oposit.  But I use the preformated sheets from LEW, which saves me a lot of formatting time.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*SwoopAid A.K.A Swaid - Raptorian fighter/cleric/combat medic*

PC removed - game died!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2005)

Human Male Spirit Shaman4/Monk2/SacredFist6
LN

STR: 20 (15 + 4 Enhancement + 1 LVL)
DEX: 16 (12 + 4 Enhancement)
CON: 12 (10 + 2 Enhancement)
INT: 10
WIS: 22 (16 + 4 Enhancemnet + 2 Lvl)
CHA: 14 (14)

HP: 74
AC: 25 (10 base + 3 Dex + 6 Wis + 2 Lvl + 2 Armour + 2 Deflection)
Saves: Fort: +12 Ref: +12 Will: +15 
Init: + 7
Speed: 50

B.A.B: +10
Attacks: + 15, 2d8+5 damage
Full Attack: +15/10, 2d8+5 damage
Flurry of Blows: +13/+13/+8, 2d8+5 damage
Buffed Full Attack: +18/13, 2d8+8 damage
Buffed Flurry of Blows: +16/+16/+11, 2d8+8 damage

Buffs: Greater Magic Fang(+3), Barkskin, Resist Energy

Skills: Knowledge:Religion(+/8), Concentration(+14/10), Tumble(+15/12), Spellcraft(+15/15), Spot(+23/15), Survival(+21/15), 

Feats(6): Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Practiced Spellcaster, Spontaneous Healer, Improved Natural Attack, Improved Initiative

Class Abilities: 
Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist, Combat Reflexes, Evasion, Sacred Flames 1/day, Blindsense 10'
Spirit Guide : Crow
Wild Empathy[EX], Chastise Spirits, Detect Spirits, Blessing of Spirits

Spell slots/day: 
6/8/8/7/5/3
Spells Retrieved/day:
3/3/3/2/1/1

LVL 0 : Create Water, Detect Magic, Light
LVL 1 : Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Obscuring Mist
LVL 2 : Resist Energy, Barkskin, Summon Swarm
LVL 3 : Poison, Greater Magic Fang
LVL 4 : Flame Strike
LVL 5 : Call Lightning Storm


Equipment: 
Vest of Con + 2 (4,000)
Amulet of Wis + 4 (16,000)
Belt of Str + 4 (16,000)
Gloves of Dex + 4 (16,000)
Bracers of Armour + 4 (16,000)
Ring of Invisibility (20,000)
ROP + 2 (8,000)
Bag of Holding I (2,500)
1,500 GP - standard gear + Gold.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, we still need a ruling on the spell books, I'm sure that will effect at least one of us.




OK:
Boccob's Blessed Book: Sized smaller than a traditional spellbook, this book holds 1,000 pages of spells. Cost 150 gp.

Aureon's Spellshard: The dragonshard acts as a wizard's spellbook. This shard holds 500 pages of spells. Cost 62 gp.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ended up going with the Raptorian called SwiftAid or Swaid for short. I have him all rolled up and ready to post but have to get a hair cut this evening and then have a mate coming around to work on the homebrew campaign over a few beers. Tomorrow my group comes around to play and we're having a bit of a party as one of the guys is moving to Queensland, and it also happens to be his birthday. The upshot is I might not get him posted until the following day (your Saturday evening, my Sunday morning), I'll endeavour to do all I can to at least get a draft up for your perusal before hand though, I don't want to miss out on the slot. If I miss the deadline will you consider him as an alt?




No worries... you made the deadline as far as I'm concerned... as of this posting, there's ~2 1/2 hours left  So, enjoy your friend's b-day!



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me in the direction of the Teleport weapon special magical ability? I'm sure I've seen it but can't find where. It's one better than returning in that it will teleport back to the owner rather than returning to where it was thrown (which, if I throw mid flight, is not goign to be much use to me)




Hmmm... don't recognize it... I do know returning... let me dig around a bit...

OK, so ShaggySpellsword, D20Dazza and Jemal have thrown in characters too! Wow, I have a lot of good characters! Now to start planning out the lances


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 8, 2005)

> Boccob's Blessed Book: Sized smaller than a traditional spellbook, this book holds 1,000 pages of spells. Cost 150 gp.



They must have found a way to reduce production costs of these by 99% - those Paymasters must be real bloods ...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2005)

@d20Dazza - Psionics.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 8, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> @d20Dazza - Psionics.




More specifically:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Teleporting:* This ability can be imbedded only in weapons that can be thrown. A teleporting weapon returns through the Astral Plane to the creature that threw it. It teleports into the throwing creature’s empty hand in the round following the round when it was thrown, just before that creature’s turn. It is therefore ready to use again on that turn.
> Faint psychoportation; ML 5th; Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, psionic dimension door; Price +1 bonus.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 8, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Oh, that's good, you need to be proficient with those ...




Damn me and my typing....Is pretty funny though....

I of course read the quote and I just KNEW it was me who messed up.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok Harvey, Hope you like her.  Here's Shadow.  I haven't finished with the minute equipment details (tools, misc gear, potions, ect), but that's not a bid deal.  Backstory and crush was more important.  ColdTac still needs 4 psionic powers, but I'll probably get those in there shortly.

I'm torn between Shadow and Coldtac (Post 41), so I'll let you pick which one you like as my primary.  Honestly, I'd love to play them both.  Shadow is my first real psion, and should be a lot of fun to RP as well as tease opponents.  ColdTac will let me embrace my tactical side, and can dish out some serious damage (Without a cleave, he can inflict over 150 damage a round to multiple opponents, possibly over 200 if he's lucky).


```
[B]Name:[/B] Shadow
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 4/Psion (Egoist) 3/Shadowmind 3/Shadowdancer 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 12       [B]XP:[/B] 66,000/78,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 21 +5 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +7         [B]HP:[/B] 78 (7d6+3d4+2d8+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 50'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +0    +5    +0    +0    +2    24
[B]Touch:[/B] 17              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 24

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +X
[B]Ref:[/B]                       11   +5          +X
[B]Will:[/B]                      7    +0          +X

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +14     1d6+4     18-20x2
Shortbow                  +13     1d6+2       20x3
Dagger                    +12     1d4+2     18-20x2
Ranged Manifestaion       +12     varies      20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Trap Finding
Sneak Attack: +3d6
Evasion
Trap Sense: +1 ref save, +1 ac vs traps
Uncanny Dodge: Can not be caught flat footed
Improved Uncanny Dodge: Deny sneak attack from rogue of at most 14th level (Shadowdancer+Rogue+8)
Read Thoughts: Gain Read Thoughts power, PP cost reduced by Shadow Mind class Level, min 1.
Cloud Mind: Gain Cloud Mind power, PP cost reduced by Shadow Mind class Level, min 1.
Hide in Plain Sight
Darkvision: Permanent as per spell
Tattoo of Amity: +2 Morale bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate

Psionics:  Manifester Level 5
Powers Known: 11
Max Level: 3
PP: 35
Save DC: +4 (10 + Power Level + Mods + 4 (int))

Power List
1st 5
Force Screen
Vigor
Entangling Ectoplasm
Control Light
Crystal Shard

2nd 4
Read Thoughts*
Cloud Mind* 
Psychometabolism
Chameleon
Energy Stun
Psionic Tongues

3rd 2
Hustle
Energy Burst

[B]Feats:[/B] 
1 Combat Reflexes
1 Dodge
P2 Speed of Thought
3 Mobility
6 Weapon Finesse
9 Combat Expertise
12 Elusive Target


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 146       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 15/7.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Autohypnosis		   8    +0    +2    +10
Balance			   5    +5    +2    +12
Bluff			   5    +1          +6
Concentrate		   5    +2          +7
Decipher Script		   5    +4          +9
Diplomacy		   5    +1    +6    +12
Disable Device		  10    +4    +2    +16
Disguise		   5    +1    +2    +8
Gather Information	   8    +1          +9
Hide			  10    +5    +5    +20
Intimidate		   5    +1    +4    +10
Jump			   5    +2    +15   +22
Listen			   8    +0          +8
Move Silently		  10    +5    +5    +20
Open Lock		  10    +5    +2    +17
Perform: Dance		   3    +1          +4
Search			  10    +4          +14
Sense Motive		   5    +0          +5
Slight of Hand		   5    +5    +2    +12
Spot			   8    +0    +5    +13
Tumble			  10    +5    +2    +17

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Tattoo of Amity
Adamantine Rapier +2		11020	2
Mithril Chain shirt +4
  of Silent Moves		13850	12.5
Shortbow, Masterwork Str +2	525	2
Headband of Intellect +2	4000	
Gloves of Dexterity +4		16000	
Belt of Strength +2		4000	
Boots of Springing and Striding	5500	
Ring of Protection +2		8000	
Cloak of the Bat		26000	
Eyes of The Eagle		2500
Vestments of Disguise		1800	
5 Daggers			10	2
40 Arrows			2	6
		
Handy Haversack			2000	2
-Rope of Climbing		3000	10H
-10 Days Trail Rations		5	10H
-3 waterskins			3	12H
-3 Pot. Cure Moderate Wounds	450	
-2 Pot. Cure Serious Wounds	750	
-5 Smokesticks			100	2.5H
-2 Sunrods			4	2H
-Masterwork Thieves Tools	100	2H
-2 Thunderstones		60	
-5 Oil Flasks			0.5	5H
-10 Pitons			1	5H
-Hammer				0.5	2H
-10 Chalk			0.1	
-10 Candles			0.1	
-Crowbar			2	5H
[B]Total Weight:[/B]26.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 25pp 66gp 8sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 112lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Dirty Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Slight Tan
```
*Appearance:* Shadow is a mysteriously beautiful woman.  Lithe and well proportioned, her dirty blonde hair flows straight just past her shoulders.  Emerald green eyes peer out from an elegantly cared face.  She has obvious line drawing tattoos on her hands, which continue along her the outsides of her arms and legs, as well as a design in the small of her back.  Her clothing is often tight fitting and somewhat revealing, but always well cared for and often having themes of black.

*Background:* Shadow is a bit of a legion oddity.  Skilled in stealth and infiltration, but not well suited for deep cover work.  She’s a psion, but not a fairly strong or focused one.  Her skills would fit her as an assassin, but her general demeanor doesn’t suit them well.  Not skilled in the ways of nature, she still is a good scout.  So, for better or worse, she ended up in the Storm Howlers despite lacking the ability to permanently fly.

Despite being out of place, Shadow is well named.  Known for her ability to disappear in an instant even in the open, and torment her adversaries from the shadows, whether real or thrust upon them with her mind.  She has a varied repertoire of physical and mental attacks that makes her dangerous, as you can’t predict what she’ll do next, and she’s capable of handling most situations.

Her personality however, doesn’t quite fit with the legion.  When not working, Shadow is perhaps best described as bubbly.  She’s a very happy go lucky kind of gal, who can and will talk with just about anyone.  Fiercely loyal, she makes friends and has connections in just about every cadre.

Unfortunately, being quite visible off duty made her an easy target for rumors.  Recently she was transferred to the Thoughts of War cadre in a very irregular move.  Well know that she bounced around in her initial training, some thought it was a simple realignment as she had begun to train her mind further.  A more popular rumor is that she was involved with one of the higher ranking officers (Commander or captains) of the Storm Howlers, and was transferred when the relationship soured.  Now other rumors have surfaced about her, such as her being transferred out of the Unspoken Ones because she took too well to whoring and missed her objective.  Another of how she was abused while begging to be a recruit.  Yet another where she hidden and abandoned her lance to die on a mission.  There were others, nasty rumors which have alienated her from most of her friend and much of the rest of the legion.*

Determined and much more resilient than she is given credit for, he has withstood the rumor mill that has become her life in the legion, and hopes to dispel the myths about her.

*[sblock]The truth of the rumors:
- She does not know anything before she was recruited, but rumors of abusing new recruits before they are wiped is nothing new, and deep down she feels this is just that, a rumor.  But she has no way to be sure.
- She was never in the Unspoken Ones beyond a few weeks training where they evaluated her as a potential candidate.  Her brief infiltration work in the underworld was as a beggar and a cutpurse, and had nothing to do with prostitution.
- On a mission gone wrong, she was scouting out a location when the rest of her lance was ambushed.  She returned just in time to found out what happened, and was able to save some of her lance mates.  She was investigated and eventually cleared of any wrongdoing, and eventually information she gathered from that ambush and earlier scouting was used to take down a den of hags.  However, she was reassigned to another lace after this incident.
- She was involved with Flip, an elven favored soul, and Captain in the Storm Howlers.  She saw it as nothing serious, but Flip became obsessed and controlling.  When she called it off, Flip was infuriated.  Shortly afterwards, the nastier rumors started popping up more frequently (Flip had a few connections with other cadres, particularly the Sons of Shadow.)
- While Flip was anxious to get rid of her, one of her psionic mentors and friends, Talon, a Psionic Fist and Egoist, as well as warchief of some renown, felt bad for her and pulled some strings to get her into the Thoughts of War.[/sblock]

Edit: Updated her gear and alignment.  She's all set


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> So the monster class level doesn't count like a 'normal' level when determining feats? Easy to miss and hard to understand, but if that's the case I'll have to change it of course ...
> 
> ```
> Level 	HitDice
> ...



Usually that assumes it's your very first real level, and that's your 1st level feat.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Damn me and my typing....Is pretty funny though....
> 
> I of course read the quote and I just KNEW it was me who messed up.



Actualy it was ShaggySpellsword.  Last I looked he hadn't fixed it yet.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually it was Elocin and *then* me copying and pasting his format for my character.


----------



## Brain (Jul 8, 2005)

Character is done.  I was in a hurry so some of the details might be off, but the general idea is definitely there.  I can flesh out more of the background and such also.  

As a preference thing, I'd rather not be in the same Lance as the psion/constructor if that scenario comes up.  I played with a constructor in tabletop and that character totally dominated everything and it wasn't much fun to play alongside.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 8, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Actually it was Elocin and *then* me copying and pasting his format for my character.




Funny and yea I went back and fixed mine as well.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> @d20Dazza - Psionics.



Love your work guys, trumps returning, even with hover as a feat


----------



## Someone (Jul 8, 2005)

You can´t, however, add a special property to a weapon without an enhancment bonus (in other words, that must be at least a +1 teleporting spear) 

But since you have a bow, why having a regular spear, and not a _long_spear? for ranged attacks you already have the bow, and youcan use the reach to avoid attacks while hovering or using the flyby attack feat (wich doesn´t allow to ignore attacks of opportunity)


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Keep in mind, I don't think you can mix magical and psionic enchantments.  It's either one or the other.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, the submissions are now closed! I am going to go thru all the possibilities and post the final teams within the next few hours...

Thanks all for the submissions! I have been having fun checking out all the insane combos... which, of course, makes the picking that much harder!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Lances Are Chosen (well... for the most part...)*

OK, OK... I know I'm gonna kill myself, but I couldn't pass it up... there are so many cool characters, and cool character concepts, I am going to attempt *three* (that's right, three!) lances. What I tried to do is build a balance of abilities, but also a balance of races, origins, and cadres.

The first two lances are complete, and are as follows:

*Lance #1: Archon Lance*

Members:
Sul Ilumé, Lumi Outsider 2/Fighter 8
-- Origin: Positive Plane
-- Cadre: Shield Breakers

Scorch, Chaos Gnome Warmage 8/Elemental Savant 3
-- Origin: Grayhawk
-- Cadre: Rune Bearers

Trick, Changeling Rogue 2/Swashbuckler 8/Exemplar 2
-- Origin: Eberron
-- Cadre: Unspoken Ones

Warfiend, Aasimar Favored Soul (of Hextor) 11
-- Origin: Faerun
-- Cadre:  Shield Breakers

Players: AmorFati, Isida Kep'Tukari, ShaggySpellsword, Someone

*Lance #2: Templar Lance*

Members:
Gyre, Human Fighter 5/Dervish 7
-- Origin: Al'Qadim
-- Cadre: Shield Breakers

Shackler, Elan Psion 12
-- Origin: Athas
-- Cadre: Thoughts of War

Shadow, Human Rogue 4/Psion (Egoist) 3/Shadowmind 3/Shadowdancer 2
-- Origin: Greyhawk
-- Cadre: Thoughts of War

Slyv, Gloura Bard 3
-- Origin: Faerun
-- Cadre: Sons of Shadow

Players: Bront, Dakkareth, Thanee, Tyrlaan

For those of you in the first two lances, please make sure my listings of your world of origin and your cadre are correct. (Some I believe I made assumptions on). I am going to be proofing your character sheets over the weekend, and will let you know when to post the final versions to the Rogue's Gallery thread. *Someone*, unfortunately, was the only player who I couldn't fit their first choice into the scheme I was looking for. Please let me know if you are still up for playing Warfiend.

Now, the third lance is not finished yet, but there are a couple of characters already slotted:

*Squad #3: Sentinel Lance*

Krull, Goliath Fighter 1/Barbarian 5/Frenzied Berserker 5
-- Origin: tbd
-- Cadre: Shield Breakers

Skein, Dark Elf Wizard/War Weaver
-- Origin: Faerun
-- Cadre: Sons of Shadow

Swaid, Raptorian Fighter 1/Cleric 6/Combat Medic 5
-- Origin: tbd
-- Cadre: Storm Howlers

Players: Brain, D20Dazza, Elocin

I am looking for a fourth, but I am looking for either a rogue or a skills-based character. So, I invite the players that did not make either of the other lances (Albedo, Bloodcookie, Devrimk, Jemal, Rino) to create a character of that type. I am also specifically not looking for a psionicist (mainly due to your first adventure). I would like to wrap up the final lance by this weekend, but will understand if that is not possible. If I don't get character builds by... let's say sometime Monday, then I would like to try and convince Dakkareth to play Faceless (but this would mean he'd have characters in two lances).

In the meantime, I've got a whole lot of proofing to do


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 9, 2005)

Shackler's world of origin ... mmhh, I haven't given thought to that before. Athas was where he had his first mission, but it doesn't seem right for his former home, even though it is one of the most 'psionic-heavy' worlds. I figured it would be some backwater Prime world, where he'd be feared - if anyone knows a Prime world not yet mentioned ... 


Faceless place of origin is Sigil, though that was only after his death and subsequent rising. It's really the only place outside the Legion where the undead have a place in society. Where he was before ... well, I neither heard nor saw him entering Sigil, so I have no idea 

And if by monday there are no other takers, I'll play Faceless. As I said, he's grown on me and if you can manage three whole lances, then I can manage two characters


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Cool.

If you ever end up with another lance, feel free to use either of my two characters.  Generaly, posting isn't an issue, and Honestly all 3 should be fun to play.

I don't think I determined Shadow's origins, which is fine for her.  Also, do you mind if I make a quick change to her alignment?  She was sort of leaning towards NG, but I didn't see anyone else who was good, but apparently I missed at least one person with a G alignment, and I think it suits her a bit more.

I'll finish out her generic Equipment tonight


----------



## Harvey (Jul 9, 2005)

Starting the proofing of the first Lance:

*Isida:*
-- Sul's Init should be +6 (+2 dex +4 improved init bonus feat)
-- Sul gets two bonus languages for her +2 int bonus: from Abyssal, Celestial, Dwarven, and Infernal
-- HP should be 104 (2d8 = 8 + 6 = 14; 8d10 = 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 = 60; 14 + 60 + 30 = 104)
-- Sul gets a +2 synergy bonus to Diplomacy (from her 5 ranks in Sense Motive)
-- Sul's +3 Mithril Full Plate actually costs 19,500gp, not 19,650gp. In the description for mithril, it points out that items made of mithril are considered masterwork and the masterwork cost is included in the price given (DMG pg 284)
-- Sul's shield costs 7,030gp, not 7,480gp (same reason)
-- Sul's flail costs 11,008gp, not 11,308gp (same reason)
-- Can you note somewhere on your character sheet that your AC Penalty is -3? And note that it applies to your Balance, Jump, and Tumble checks?
-- Tattoo of Amity is free for all Nameless Legion members
-- A side note: Sul's personality and history are great! I really like this character.

Well, one down, 11 to go


----------



## Harvey (Jul 9, 2005)

*AmorFati:*
-- Can you make note somewhere Scorch's +4 to Hide checks for size Small and the +5 to Jump checks from the Boots of Striding & Springing?
-- I only count 65 ranks of skill selected. There's another 5 to choose.
-- Scorch's HP should be 80 (8d6 = 6 + 5 + 4 + 5 + 4 + 5 + 4 + 5 = 38, 3d4 = 9, 38 + 9 + 33 = 80)
-- Can you make note of your character's ranged attack bonus with spells (+9) somewhere near the BAB instead of near the Spell DCs?
-- I think spells per day should be 6/7/7/7/7/5.
-- Shortspear as a ranged attack should do 1d4+2 damage
-- +4 Mithril Chain Shirt costs 17,100gp, not 17,250gp (see post for Isida above)
-- Can you make note of Scorch's -1 AC Penalty on the sheet?
-- Shortspear range is 20', not 40'
-- Cost for the shortspear is 18,301gp, not 18,302gp
-- Ring of Sustenance is 2,500gp, not 2,000gp


----------



## Albedo (Jul 9, 2005)

k, I redesigned my character as a skills based character. How do you feel about this one:

Name: Stalker: 
Classes: 3 Rogue, 1 Monk, 1 Cleric, 6 Horizon Walker, 1 Tattooed Monk
Race: Human 
Gender: Female 
Alignment: LN
Deity: Wee Jas
Languages: Common, Undercommon, Draconic

Str: 10+0 (Base 10)
Dex: 16+3 (Base 14 + 2 Enhancement)
Con: 10+0 (Base 10)
Int: 14+2 (Base 14)
Wis: 14+2 (Base 12 + 2 Enhancement)
Cha: 23+6 (Base 14 + 6 Enhancement + 3 Level)

BAB: 8/3
Melee Attack: 11/6
Ranged Attack: 11/6
Fort: 11/+11
Ref: 9/+12
Will: 8/+10
AC: 20 = 10 Base + 3 Dex + 2 Armor + 2 Wisdom +2 Shield 
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 Feet
HD: 6 + 2d6 + 9d8
HP: 69

Feats: Weapon Finesse, Improved Initiative, Improved Feint, Endurance, Improved Unarmed Strike, Divine Might, Divine Vigor, Improved Grapple

Skills: 
3 Rogue= 11x6=66
1 Cleric = 5x1=5
1 Monk = 5x1=5
1 Tattooed Monk = 7x1= 7
6 Horizon Walker = 7x6= 42
Total = 125

Tumble 15/+18, Hide 15/+23, Spot 15/+19, Knowledge Geography 8/+9, Move Silently 15/+21, Knowledge (Arcana, Geography, Nobility, History, Local, Dungeoneering, Nature, Architecture, the Planes) 1/+3, Sense Motive 15/+, Bluff 15, Decipher Script 1/+3, Disable Device 1/+3, Use Magic Device 1/+7, Sleight of Hand 1/+4, Spellcraft 1/+3, Open Lock 1/+4, Handle Animal 1/+6, Diplomacy 11/+13

Possessions: Ring of Invisibility/Sustenance (23,750), Ring of Force Shield (8,500), Bracers of Armor + 2 (4,000), Cloak of Charisma +6 (36,000), Gloves of Dex +2 (4,000), Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000), Headband of Intelligence +2 (4,000), Boots of Haste (12,000), Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000), Composite Longbow (100 arrows)(405), 1345gp

Attacks: 
Longbow: 1d8, +11/+6, x3
Unarmed: 1d6, +11/+6, x2

Special Abilities/Qualities: Magic Domain, Death Domain, Terrain Mastery (Desert, Forest, Plains, Underground, Marsh), Planar Terrain Mastery (Shifting), Sneak Attack 2d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, Tortoise Tattoo, Trapfinding, Trapsense +1 

Spells: 
Cleric Spells Prepared: 0 - Light, Read Magic, Detect Magic, 1 - Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist (Cause Fear).

Stalker is a young female human. She has long dark hair, brown eyes and is an overall stunning beauty (23 Charisma). She usually wears dark, skintight outfits when she is not disguising herself for one reason or another. A new recruit to the Nameless Legion, she works for the Blood-Feasters Cadre, and uses her skills to get her close enough to a mark to strike, and then employs her unarmed abilities. When she interacts people, she seems very open, but most of what she tells people is a lie. She enjoys gathering and storing information she might see as useful. Out in the streets or on a battlefield though, she becomes a much different person. She glides through back allies or trenches like a ghost, and strikes like lightning. When she is not pressed for time, she enjoys stalking her prey for as long as possible. Spooking them and tormenting them allows her to properly sharpen her skills. For this reason, her squad named her Stalker. She worships Wee Jas, and devotes her skills to the goddess of death.


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Shadow's been fully updated for you with all the minor gear.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 9, 2005)

A couple questions: How long have we been part of this lance? Do/should we know each other or can some of us know each other?


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> A couple questions: How long have we been part of this lance? Do/should we know each other or can some of us know each other?



Shadow is likely new to that lance (it's in her background), though Sylv may know something about her (that could be... interesting... I'll leave that little tidbit to Harvey and Thanee)  I'm sure it's up to the players beyond that.


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> For those of you in the first two lances, please make sure my listings of your world of origin and your cadre are correct. *Someone*, unfortunately, was the only player who I couldn't fit their first choice into the scheme I was looking for. Please let me know if you are still up for playing Warfiend.




Heironeous and Hextor are Greyhawk gods, so it´s unlikely Warfiend´s from Faerun. And yes, I´m playing him (if not, I wouldn´t have bothered to post him!) Shield breakers seems the right cadre.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

Time to finish the character sheet then, I suppose. 

Ah, right... cadre... when looking through them, I wasn't entirely sure myself.

Sons of Shadow, while it fits with the underground race, of course, certainly doesn't fit from the task side of that cadre; the gloura, while she comes from the Underdark is not particulary well-suited for underground tasks, funny enough, the don't even get Knowledge (dungeoneering), but Knowledge (nature) instead. 

Rune Bearers would probably be the most fitting. The Storm Howlers would also work, but I think Rune Bearers is the best fit, so unless there is something, which I havn't considered, and which would make this a queer choice, I would go with that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Time to finish the character sheet then, I suppose.
> 
> Ah, right... cadre... when looking through them, I wasn't entirely sure myself.
> 
> ...



I had the Cadre problem myself with Shadow, and played it up in her background (Depending on who you ask, she's been a member of as many as 5 different cadres )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmm... looking at the other characters... is it such a good idea to put a psion telepath and a bard together (both focus on the same stuff (Social, Enchantments), basically, which will lead to a lot of overlapping, I think)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Healing could be hard to come by too, unless the Bard's got a lot of healing spells.

But, depending on the mission, the overlap could be usefull.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't fully finished yet but you can get the idea.


Name: Shorty
Gender: Male
Race: Goblin (from MM I)
Age: 42
Height: 2´ 8´´ 
Weight: 30 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Class: Rogue 10/ Assassin 1/ Shadowdancer 1
Level: 12
Alignment: LN
Stats   
Str:  10 [ 0]  ( 4 pts -2 racial)  
Dex: 25 [+7]  ( 10pts +2 racial +3 level +4 Gloves of Dex.) 
Con: 14 [+2]    ( 6pts)  
Int:   14 [+2]  ( 6pts)
Wis: 14 [+2]    (6pts)
Cha:   6 [-2]   (0pts -2 racial)

Saves
Fort:  +5  ( 3Rogue+ 2con)
Ref:   +21  ( 10Rogue+ 2Shadowdancer + 2Assassin+ 7dex)
Will:  +5    ( 3Rogue +2 wis)

Hit Dice: 11d6+1d8
Hit Points:  ?
Initiative: +7 (+7dex)
Speed: 30'
AC: 29 (10base +7dex +5 armor +3natural +2deflection +1 Size +1Dodge)

BAB: +7
Grapple: +7 

Attack:
S.Bow +16/ +11  1d4+1d6+1d6+1  (6d6 Sneak attack)
S.Sword  +8/+3 1d4 (6d6 Sneak attack) (13 fortitude save or death Death Attack)


Skills:      Rank Ability Misc Total
D.Script    15      +2           17
D.Device   15      +2           17
Disguise      4      -2             2
Hide          15     +7  +14    36
Listen        15     +2           17
Move S.     15     +7  +14     36
Open Lock  15     +7            22
Search       15     +2           17
S. of Hand  15     +7           22
Spot          15     +2           17
P.(Dance)     5     -2            3



Feats & Atribute Bonuses:
1 Dodge
3 Mobility
4 Dex +1
6 Combat Expertise 
8 Dex +1
9 Point Blank
12 Precise Shot
12 Dex +1


Class & Prestige Class special abilities:


Racial Traits:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
Small size
Darkvision 60'
+4 bonus on Move Silently, Ride


Item    Cost
Gloves of Dex. +4            18,000 
Ring of Protection +2         8,000
Amulet of Natural Armor +3   18,000 
Leafweaveleather +3 (Silent moves & Shadow) 17,250
Boots of Elvenkind       2,500
Cloak of Elvenkind       2,500
Short bow of Flaming & Shock    8,360
Tattoo of Amity  

Appearance:
Ugly little green bastard.

Background:


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 9, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *AmorFati:*
> -- Can you make note somewhere Scorch's +4 to Hide checks for size Small and the +5 to Jump checks from the Boots of Striding & Springing?
> -- I only count 65 ranks of skill selected. There's another 5 to choose.
> -- Scorch's HP should be 80 (8d6 = 6 + 5 + 4 + 5 + 4 + 5 + 4 + 5 = 38, 3d4 = 9, 38 + 9 + 33 = 80)
> ...




Done and done. 
Regarding the spells: Base for a Warmage 11 is 6/6/6/6/6/4, I have cha 22, so bonus spells is -/2/2/1/1/1, so I should actually have 6/8/8/7/7/5
The rest is updated.

On another note, I'll be leaving shortly, but I'll be back home _Tomorrow _ evening, in about 30-32 hours from now


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> On another note, I'll be leaving shortly, but I'll be back home *yesterday* evening, in about 30-32 hours from now




Whoa! Will you travel in space _or_ time?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 9, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Whoa! Will you travel in space _or_ time?




*chuckles*
Going 4 days without sleep make you travel in time, you know


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Healing could be hard to come by too, unless the Bard's got a lot of healing spells.




Yup, only got _Cure Moderate Wounds_ there and not really _that_ many spell slots.
But, I added a few healing wands to Sylv's inventory. 



> But, depending on the mission, the overlap could be usefull.




Sure, but I'm nonetheless sceptical, that it would be such a good idea... Anyways, I have made a few small changes so that there are more differences between our characters. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> *chuckles*
> Going 4 days without sleep make you travel in time, you know



I'm sure your team will be disapointed when they find out you can't travel freely through time as you once hinted.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yup, only got _Cure Moderate Wounds_ there and not really _that_ many spell slots.
> But, I added a few healing wands to Sylv's inventory.




All we need is for the opposition to have a full cleric .

But yeah, there is an overlap between the roles of bard and telepath ...


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 9, 2005)

Mmhh, by the way, am I right in assuming that I can use _dominate_ and the like during a _temporal acceleration_? While the acceleration lasts others are immune, but effects with a duration still take effect after the power ends ...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

> This means you cannot target a creature with any attack or power.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 9, 2005)

Heh, serves me right for not reading carefully enough.   

Of course that limits the power's usefulness to Shackler. Mmhhh.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Starting the proofing of the first Lance:
> 
> *Isida:*
> -- Sul's Init should be +6 (+2 dex +4 improved init bonus feat)
> ...



  Done, done, and done.  I used some of the extra cash to buy her some stuff for her hobbies, if you don't mind.  I'm glad you liked her!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

Sylv should be ready to go now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 9, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> And if by monday there are no other takers, I'll play Faceless. As I said, he's grown on me and if you can manage three whole lances, then I can manage two characters




Very cool. Though I noticed some players are posting new characters... 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I don't think I determined Shadow's origins, which is fine for her.  Also, do you mind if I make a quick change to her alignment?  She was sort of leaning towards NG, but I didn't see anyone else who was good, but apparently I missed at least one person with a G alignment, and I think it suits her a bit more.
> 
> I'll finish out her generic Equipment tonight




Sounds good. Have no problems with the alignment change...



			
				tyrlaan said:
			
		

> A couple questions: How long have we been part of this lance? Do/should we know each other or can some of us know each other?




You all can definitely know each other, though keep in mind that this will be your first mission all together as a group. While there are thousands and thousands of Legion members (they _are_ legion, after all ), those that have been members for some time could have easily found themselves working together on past missions. Or have heard of other players. Or, for instance, one of the PCs may have worked on a squad led by Freeze (Scorch's friend) or on a squad with Keesha (Gyre's rival).



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Sons of Shadow, while it fits with the underground race, of course, certainly doesn't fit from the task side of that cadre; the gloura, while she comes from the Underdark is not particulary well-suited for underground tasks, funny enough, the don't even get Knowledge (dungeoneering), but Knowledge (nature) instead.
> 
> Rune Bearers would probably be the most fitting. The Storm Howlers would also work, but I think Rune Bearers is the best fit, so unless there is something, which I havn't considered, and which would make this a queer choice, I would go with that.




Whichever cadre works best for your backstory is what I'd go with. But keep in mind that, if Slyv has been around long enough, she's probably worked for a few different cadres. She could have been stereotyped and placed in the Sons of Shadow during her first few months, but it might have become evident she was really geared towards the Rune Bearers...



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Heironeous and Hextor are Greyhawk gods, so it´s unlikely Warfiend´s from Faerun.




Oops! My bad... I'll fix that one...



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Done and done.
> Regarding the spells: Base for a Warmage 11 is 6/6/6/6/6/4, I have cha 22, so bonus spells is -/2/2/1/1/1, so I should actually have 6/8/8/7/7/5
> The rest is updated.




Figured there was something I overlooked somewhere... looks good then!



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I used some of the extra cash to buy her some stuff for her hobbies, if you don't mind.




No problem, so long as weight and all is OK. I figured you'd be stocking her with some mundane equipment too sooner or later...

Now, about the bard and psion together... I definitely see your point, which was one I missed when putting these lances together. Still, it took me quite a bit of time to choose which characters were in which squads, and no matter how I pushed and pulled characters, I left a hole somewhere. 

I definitely suggest you deal with the issue of the bard and psion together in game! Some paper-pusher in the Legion head offices (or who knows? maybe your boss) decided this would make a strategically sound lance, and you all see it differently. Stuff like this happens all the time in the Legion. (heck, _you_ try running thousands upon thousands of troops ) Makes for some drama even before the first mission!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 9, 2005)

*ShaggySpellsword:*
-- Can you add Trick's minor shape change ability under abilities?
-- Not sure how you built his stats... when I do the math I come out under the 32 point buy. I have:
Str 8 + 4 (point) +4 (belt) = 16 [4 pts]
Dex 8 + 7 (points) + 2 (gloves) + 3 (level) = 20 [8 pts]
Con 8 + 2 (points) = 10 [2 pts]
Int 8 + 8 (points) + 2 (headband) = 18 [10 pts]
Wis 8 [0 pts]
Cha 8 + 6 (points) = 14 [6 pts]
Total points = 30 points. Can you let me know how your build went? 
-- The same with total skill points to spend. I get a different number.
-- The +5 Glamered Studded Leather costs 27,875gp, not 27,825gp
-- The adamantine rapier costs 11,020gp, not 11,320gp (In the description for adamantine, it points out that items made of adamantine are considered masterwork and the masterwork cost is included in the price given- DMG pg 283)
-- The silver kukri costs 8,328gp, not 18,328gp
-- Your traveller's outfit does not count against your weight carried (PHB pg 131)
-- I traditionally don't count small amounts of coins towards load capacity, so feel free to not count your 30gp, 9sp.
-- I put your cadre down as one of the "Unspoken Ones", which I think reflects your shapechanging abilities. You can either a) remain a member of the Unspoken Ones and come up with a cover cadre for the group or b) choose another cadre to be a member of.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 9, 2005)

So, whens the decision for the last member for lance 3 coming out?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 9, 2005)

My math skills ain't so hot!

My stats:

Str 8 + 4 (point) +4 (belt) = 16 [4 pts]
Dex 8 + 7 (points) + 2 (gloves) + 3 (level) = 20 [8 pts]
Con 8 + 4 (points) = 10 [4 pts]
Int 8 + 8 (points) + 2 (headband) = 18 [10 pts]
Wis 8 [0 pts]
Cha 8 + 6 (points) = 14 [6 pts]

Skills: 141 points:  I spent my skills slightly differently to reflect this.

Everything else is added or changed, some more gear bought to reflect the 10,000+ gp errors I made.  Oops.

Also:  I am fine with the Unspoken Ones as my Cadre...so di I need a different Cadre as my cover?  In which case I would likely choose Thoughts of War (Expert soldier trained in gaining various tactical advantages on the battlefield...not to mention doing through force of personality what others must do through Psionics).


----------



## Rino (Jul 9, 2005)

okay, i'm not in a lance, but but am i on the back up list of the other lances? or you i have to make a skill monger/rogue to fit into one?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 10, 2005)

> I definitely suggest you deal with the issue of the bard and psion together in game! Some paper-pusher in the Legion head offices (or who knows? maybe your boss) decided this would make a strategically sound lance, and you all see it differently. Stuff like this happens all the time in the Legion.




Well, there's Aid Another - wasn't there some rule for greater boni, if you made a higher DC than the usual 10? And I can see situations, where Sylv (whose presence must be nothing short of breath-taking ) would be the 'appropriate' character to deal with what comes up, and others, where it would be Shackler's turn.

The healing factor might be something to look at, but psions for once excel at independence ... if the other characters are similarly equipped it might not even be a problem.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Now, about the bard and psion together... I definitely see your point, which was one I missed when putting these lances together.




No worries, just thought it would be best to address this, if deemed necessary, before we start, since at the time I wrote that post, our main offensive spells/powers were pretty much exactly the same (Shackler has a few more options, of course, being a pure manifester, while Sylv is a bit of a mix).

As I said, while finishing the sheet, I made a few subtle changes (i.e. swapped out _Dominate Person_ for _Hold Monster_) to lessen the impact of this overlap for both of us a bit. 



> I definitely suggest you deal with the issue of the bard and psion together in game! Some paper-pusher in the Legion head offices (or who knows? maybe your boss) decided this would make a strategically sound lance, and you all see it differently. Stuff like this happens all the time in the Legion. (heck, _you_ try running thousands upon thousands of troops ) Makes for some drama even before the first mission!






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Whichever cadre works best for your backstory is what I'd go with. But keep in mind that, if Slyv has been around long enough, she's probably worked for a few different cadres. She could have been stereotyped and placed in the Sons of Shadow during her first few months, but it might have become evident she was really geared towards the Rune Bearers...




Well, considering, that Sylv was already quite powerful (at least ECL 9 ) when she got there, I figured, that she wasn't with the Legion for very long yet. So, she was probably put into the Rune Bearers pretty fast, maybe with a short interlude with the Sons of Shadow, where she might have gotten her cloak and boots. 

I'll update the background during the next days, while we sort the last bits out...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> No worries, just thought it would be best to address this, if deemed necessary, before we start, since at the time I wrote that post, our main offensive spells/powers were pretty much exactly the same (Shackler has a few more options, of course, being a pure manifester, while Sylv is a bit of a mix).
> 
> As I said, while finishing the sheet, I made a few subtle changes (i.e. swapped out _Dominate Person_ for _Hold Monster_) to lessen the impact of this overlap for both of us a bit.
> 
> ...



Doesn't help that Shadow's a low level psion (Egoist) too, but she's a fairly well rounder character, and her powers are built more to augment her stealth as well as add the occasional offensive punch (A few direct damage manifestations).  That may change a bit as she becomes a more powerful psion, she still won't get full advancement.

Looking at Gyre, we have a fairly mobile and lithe lance.  Thanee is the closest thing we have to a tank, which is a bit scary, but it should be a fun lance.

Oh Thanee, if you still have contacts in the Sons of Shadow, you might have heard a few rumors about Shadow, so feel free to breeze through her background.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Shadow isn't a telepath, tho, it's just the really similar focus of the main spells/powers, I was talking about, that's like an evocation specialist wizard plus a warmage, just a bit worse, because of the nature of enchantments (they don't 'stack up' well, if you know what I mean).

And I don't think Gyre will do a bad job as a 'tank' either, even though Sylv has the better defense. But Gyre is dangerous, too. 

Cool, I'll keep shadow's background in mind, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## devrimk (Jul 10, 2005)

I am thinking of human artificer for skill-based character. Can I use craft staff feat at level 12 and then drain to 11 because of the xp cost?

and I am focusing on these skills:
Open lock
Disable device
Search
Craft (Armorsmithing), (Weaponsmithing),(Alchemy)
Use magic device
Knowledge (Arcana), (Engineering)
Spellcraft

is it acceptable for the concept?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 10, 2005)

Shackler is a veteran of the Legion so it's not unreasonable for others to have heard about him, fellow legionnaires of the Thoughts of War in particular. Apart from his professional reputation these are some rumours or bits of information you might have heard:

-Shackler was once a tyrannical king on some Prime world, ruling with the iron fist of one, who can _make_ others see his point.
-That guy is a vampire. His lance companions have seen him take the lifes of enemies with but a touch, healing himself.
-The Conditioning broke him. Even now he isn't back to his old power, though he still is quite formidable.
-One of the warchiefs is out to get Shackler, sending him on the most dangerous of missions. Talk is, they fell for the same woman and the warchief suspects mental influences.
-Shackler is one of the inofficial troubleshooters of the Legion - those who show signs of turning against their fellows or have a record of leaving others behind might find themselves in a 'casual talk' with him. Some high-up is covering for him with the officers.
-Even among the Legion there are a number of people, who're Shackler's marionettes, dangling from invisible threads.
-A few years back he fought a high-ranking illithid to a stand-still in psychic combat, when the mind flayer tried to defect, taking vital information with it.
-Some say he's in fact quite insane, but manages to fool everyone with his 'reasonable' act.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

devrimk said:
			
		

> I am thinking of human artificer for skill-based character. Can I use craft staff feat at level 12 and then drain to 11 because of the xp cost?
> 
> and I am focusing on these skills:
> Open lock
> ...



I think Harvy mentioned it here, but the rules for crafting were 70% cost (Subject to any other modifiers), but gold only for magic items (I believe), and Artifacers can use up to 70% of each level's craft reserve (at 50% cost per normal and xp), with the approprate feats at that level.  If I'm wrong Harvey, chime in here.  You may want to look back through the thread, because he did mention it (I think on page 2-3)


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Shadow isn't a telepath, tho, it's just the really similar focus of the main spells/powers, I was talking about, that's like an evocation specialist wizard plus a warmage, just a bit worse, because of the nature of enchantments (they don't 'stack up' well, if you know what I mean).
> 
> And I don't think Gyre will do a bad job as a 'tank' either, even though Sylv has the better defense. But Gyre is dangerous, too.
> 
> ...



If tank = damage sponge, Shadow may be able to do well too if she tried (Vigor + Psychometabolism = +49 HP for a bit)

If tank = fairly untouchable, You're in a fair league of your own

But yes, Gyre is a bit more dangerous too   This lance does not have your more typical "tank" however, but I think for a 4 man group, it works well with the others..


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> ... for a 4 man group ...




Ironic, that ... Shackler is the only male legionnaire in the Templar Lance


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Ironic, that ... Shackler is the only male legionnaire in the Templar Lance



I noticed that too.  I'll be he's enjoying that too


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> So, whens the decision for the last member for lance 3 coming out?




Soon... soon... definitely by Monday... 




			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> My stats:
> 
> Str 8 + 4 (point) +4 (belt) = 16 [4 pts]
> Dex 8 + 7 (points) + 2 (gloves) + 3 (level) = 20 [8 pts]
> ...




Cool. but just note that Con should be 12 total, not 10 (assumed you had a type there somewhere  )



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> okay, i'm not in a lance, but but am i on the back up list of the other lances? or you i have to make a skill monger/rogue to fit into one?




You could really do either. I'll keep the rogue/skills slot open until monday if you want to make a new character. If not, then Thorin would remain an alt if a player drops out... 

Ultimately, those that posted characters not chosen would get first dibs on open slots.



			
				devrimk said:
			
		

> I am thinking of human artificer for skill-based character. Can I use craft staff feat at level 12 and then drain to 11 because of the xp cost?
> 
> and I am focusing on these skills:
> Open lock
> ...




The concept is cool. As for the XP issue, Bront's right on the nose. Check here for the skinny.



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Ironic, that ... Shackler is the only male legionnaire in the Templar Lance




Yeah, keep in mind that one of the things I did _not_ try to balance out is gender  Also, kudos to all of you in Templar Lance for doing prep work in playing up your strengths/weaknesses and rumors! FYI I definitely plan to feed you "rumors" on your bosses and other members as well!

OK, back to proofing characters! For those in Archon Lance, I am looking to post your first IC thread today (or tomorrow morning, at the latest). Those of you I proofed already, please move your characters over to the RG thread. Oh, nevermind, two of you already did! 

ShaggySpellsword, can you also put that little bio snippet on Trick in the RG thread as well? It's nice and defining of the character (unless you're tweaking it).


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

*Someone:*
-- Can you make note of Warfiend's Darkvision and his +2 bonuses for Spot and Listen?
-- The Aasimar build from MM1 gives him Common and Celestial as languages. 
-- BAB should be +8/+3, not +8/+2
-- Can you also make note of Warfield's +2 to Diplomace and Intimidate from the Tattoo of Amity?
-- I calculate Warfiend's ACP to be -5, not 0 (adamantine full plate = -5, masterwork bucklet = 0)

All else looks great!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

*Archon Lance- Mission #1 Begins!*

*Now Calling Archon Lance!*

Your IC thread is ready here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139336 

And still waiting for AmorFati and Someone to move their characters into the RG thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138373


----------



## Someone (Jul 10, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Someone:*
> -- Can you make note of Warfiend's Darkvision and his +2 bonuses for Spot and Listen?
> -- The Aasimar build from MM1 gives him Common and Celestial as languages.
> -- BAB should be +8/+3, not +8/+2
> ...




Correcting and posting at the Rogues Gallery. Note that I left 5000 gold left to spend in perishable items (namely, potions and scrolls). Or they could be useful later.


----------



## Rino (Jul 10, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> You could really do either. I'll keep the rogue/skills slot open until monday if you want to make a new character. If not, then Thorin would remain an alt if a player drops out...
> 
> Ultimately, those that posted characters not chosen would get first dibs on open slots




then i'll wait since i'm going on vacation soon


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

*Tyrlaan:*
-- HP should be 117 (10 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8) = 93 + 24 = 117
-- Can you add the Spring Attack feat you receive from Dervish 3rd level under wither Feats or Abilities?
-- I am not familiar with the feat Elusive Target beyond the d20 modern version (whcih differs from the one on your sheet). Where is it from?
-- Skills need tweaking: I figure total fighter skill points = 32 (4 x 4 @ 1st, 4 @ 2nd-5th); total dervish = 42 (6 x 7). Also, remember that the prerequisites for Dervish include Perform (Dance) 3 Ranks and Tumble 3 Ranks, which are not class skills for the fighter, so you must commit at least 12 of your 32 fighter skill points to these skills.
-- I assume at some point you plan on purchasing arrows for Gyre's composite bow? 

The rest looks good!


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Elusive Target is a tactical feat from CW.

Reqs Mobility, Dodge, +6 BAB
Benifits: 
_Negate Power attack:_ Opponent designated as who you are dodging does not gain any additional damage when using power attack.  Penalties to hit still apply if used.
_Diverting Defense:_ If Opponent designated as who you are dodging is flanking you, it's first flanking attack of the round automaticly misses and may strike the other flanking foe instead.  Roll attack and damage normaly, and foe is considered flat footed.  The second and subsiquent attacks function normaly for that round.
_Cause Overreach:_ If you provoke an attack of opertunity from an opponent by moving out of a square they threaten, and they miss, you may make a free trip attempt against the attacker.  The foe can not counter trip you if the trip attempt fails.

Figured I'd spell that out, because Shadow has it too.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Elusive Target is a tactical feat from CW.




Ah, a Tactical Feat. Didn't look that far into CW when I was proofing, though the three abilities should have been a hint. Thanks Bront!

Coincidentally, I just printed Shadow out to proof (along with Sylv and Shackler), but I might not be able to get to it until later tonight... my goal is to launch the Templar Lance tomorrow, as well as make final decisions on the Sentinel Lance.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 11, 2005)

By the way, what timezones are you in? I'm at GMT +1 (Germany) ...


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 11, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> -- HP should be 117 (10 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8 + 7 + 8) = 93 + 24 = 117



HA! I forgot to give myself max hp for 1st level. <smacks forehead>


			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> -- Can you add the Spring Attack feat you receive from Dervish 3rd level under wither Feats or Abilities?
> -- I am not familiar with the feat Elusive Target beyond the d20 modern version (whcih differs from the one on your sheet). Where is it from?



Spring attack added. I think Bront addressed your question on Elusive target. 


			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> -- Skills need tweaking: I figure total fighter skill points = 32 (4 x 4 @ 1st, 4 @ 2nd-5th); total dervish = 42 (6 x 7). Also, remember that the prerequisites for Dervish include Perform (Dance) 3 Ranks and Tumble 3 Ranks, which are not class skills for the fighter, so you must commit at least 12 of your 32 fighter skill points to these skills.



I think you forgot that Gyre is human. I should get 40 points from fighter and 49 from dervish. My Perfrom and Tumble ranks should be figured accurately. In fact, I refigured everything and I think I missed 2 points. I put them in Escape Artist.


			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> -- I assume at some point you plan on purchasing arrows for Gyre's composite bow?



Arrows? How quaint! (arrows added  )

Gyre has been added to the RG. Let me know if there is anything else that needs tweaking.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Ah, a Tactical Feat. Didn't look that far into CW when I was proofing, though the three abilities should have been a hint. Thanks Bront!
> 
> Coincidentally, I just printed Shadow out to proof (along with Sylv and Shackler), but I might not be able to get to it until later tonight... my goal is to launch the Templar Lance tomorrow, as well as make final decisions on the Sentinel Lance.



I'm usually good at getting things right, so it should be all good, but it never hurts to do a doublecheck.  Hopefully it's all good, that would make your life easier.

I'm US central time (GMT -6 I believe).

Arrows?  Arrows?  We don't need no stinkin arrows.

BTW, Harvey, you going to worry about arrows when we fire them?  Or assuming we have a somewhat reasonable amount and aren't firing magic ones, it's all good?


----------



## devrimk (Jul 11, 2005)

This is my artificer, I am working on items.


Name: Nigthcrawler
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Age: 36
Height: 5´ 8´´ 
Weight: 100 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Class: Artificer 12
Level: 12
Alignment: LN
Stats   
Str:  12 [+2]  ( 4 pts)  
Dex: 17 [+3]  ( 6pts +3level ) 
Con: 12 [+2]  ( 4pts )  
Int:   16 [+3]  (10pts)
Wis: 12 [+1]    (4pts)
Cha: 12 [+1]    (4pts)

Saves
Fort:  +6  ( 4Artificer+ 2con)
Ref:   +7  ( 4Artificer+ 3dex)
Will:  +9  ( 8Artificer+ 1wis)

Hit Dice: 12d6+24
Hit Points: 80
Initiative: +3 (dex)
Speed: 30'
AC: 13 

BAB: +9
Grapple: +11

Attack:
Quarterfstaff 
Crossbow  


Skills:   Rank Ability Misc Total
Appraise  15 +3   18
C. (Alchemy) 7 +3  10
C. (Armorsmith) 7 +3   10
C. (Weaponsmith) 7 +3  10
D.Device  15 +3  18
K. (Arcana) 7 +3  10
K. (Engineering) 7 +3  10
K. (Planes) 7 +3  10
Open Lock 10 +5  15
Search  15 +3  18
Spellcraft  8 +3  11
Use M.D.  15 +1  16



Feats & Atribute Bonuses:
1 Imp.Buckler defence
1 Two weapon figthing
3 Weapon focus (Quartestaff)
4 Extraordinary artisan (Artificer bonus)
4 Dex +1
6 Combat Expertise 
8 Legendary artisan (Artificer bonus)
8 Dex +1
9 Quick Staff
12 Imp. Two weapon figthing
12 Attune magic weapon (Artificer bonus)
12 Dex +1


Class & Prestige Class special abilities:


Racial Traits:
1 extra feat at 1st level 
4 extra skill point at 1st level 
1 extra skill point at each level 


Item    Cost

Appearance:

Background:


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

@AmorFati: I think you made a mistake in your sheet: You forgot to apply your Weapon Focus (ranged spells) to the attack bonus, which should be +10 (BAB +5 Dex +3 szie +1 WF +1). Instead you have written down the +1 for ranged spells for the DC for your spells, which Weapon Focus does not change, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @AmorFati: I think you made a mistake in your sheet: You forgot to apply your Weapon Focus (ranged spells) to the attack bonus, which should be +10 (BAB +5 Dex +3 szie +1 WF +1). Instead you have written down the +1 for ranged spells for the DC for your spells, which Weapon Focus does not change, of course.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Thanks. I thought something was wrong, but couldn't really figure out what


----------



## Someone (Jul 11, 2005)

Also, I think you get Sudden Enlarge as a bonus feat.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 11, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Also, I think you get Sudden Enlarge as a bonus feat.




I get Sudden Enlarge at Warmage 10th level, I only have 8 levels of Warmage


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, good night then. 



Spoiler



BUMP !


 ,


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry for the delay, but RL has been stealing my time. I hope to proof the rest of the second lance [Templar] tomorrow and start that adventure. In the meantime, the third lance [Sentinel] has found it's fourth member! Devrimk, can you finish stats on Nightcrawler? I like the Artificer class a lot, and a high level one (with many infusions) would make an interesting member of the Legion.



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> By the way, what timezones are you in? I'm at GMT +1 (Germany) ...




I'm at GMT +5 (US Eastern Time Zone)



			
				tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Gyre has been added to the RG. Let me know if there is anything else that needs tweaking.




Looks good. Forgive the basic errors for your character being human. (Human, how quaint!  )



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I'm usually good at getting things right, so it should be all good, but it never hurts to do a doublecheck.  Hopefully it's all good, that would make your life easier.




Yeah, most are, but I also use it to familiarize myself with a character's skill sets (I have printed out versions w/ notes on skills, special abilities etc).



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, Harvey, you going to worry about arrows when we fire them?  Or assuming we have a somewhat reasonable amount and aren't firing magic ones, it's all good?




I'm pretty lenient on this one. By tabletop games, we have a house rule: you get 50% of your arrows fired back. Since this is a higher level game, I'm definitely not going to be counting arrows, but then again, y'all should have them when you start the game 

Oh, and Dakkarath, thanks for the bump


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

*Thanee:*
-- Based on Underdark, I would assume the Gloura receive Common, Undercommon, and Sylvan as base languages. Thus, with a +2 Int mod, Sylv would get 2 bonus languages.
-- "Bard Spells Known" on the sheet should actually be "Bard Spells Per Day" (everything else matches up under spells)
-- Can you list Sylv's total load capacity on the sheet somewhere (I believe ~22.5 lb assuming everything else is in Heward's Handy Haversack)?

That's it! Two down on this lance, two to go!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Thanee:*
> -- Based on Underdark, I would assume the Gloura receive Common, Undercommon, and Sylvan as base languages. Thus, with a +2 Int mod, Sylv would get 2 bonus languages.




Ah... my little change in stats, when I added Combat Expertise to qualify for Improved Disarm... forgot to add a bonus language when I increased Int from 12 to 14. 



> -- "Bard Spells Known" on the sheet should actually be "Bard Spells Per Day" (everything else matches up under spells)




Spontaneous casters usually list "Typical Spells Known" in the monster statblocks, prepared casters list "Typical Spells per Day". It refers to the spell list, not the stuff in parantheses, that's just additional information (spell slots and DC).



> -- Can you list Sylv's total load capacity on the sheet somewhere (I believe ~22.5 lb assuming everything else is in Heward's Handy Haversack)?




Sure, will do. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Looks good. Forgive the basic errors for your character being human. (Human, how quaint!  )



Shadow's Human too  (Quite usefull for a skillmonkey)


			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> Yeah, most are, but I also use it to familiarize myself with a character's skill sets (I have printed out versions w/ notes on skills, special abilities etc).



Yup, NP  FYI, the shadowmind is from the Complete Adventurer, and other than that and the one tactical feat, I think it's all basic SRD stuff.


			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> I'm pretty lenient on this one. By tabletop games, we have a house rule: you get 50% of your arrows fired back. Since this is a higher level game, I'm definitely not going to be counting arrows, but then again, y'all should have them when you start the game



Great.  It's a pain enough to keep track of arrows fired in a pen and paper game.  Doing it in a PbP format has to be rough.  I usually try to purchase 40, depending on how long the character would be out in the field, which is a lot.  Magic arrows, on the other hand, I'm sure you'll want us to keep meticulous track of.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 12, 2005)

I think I finished

Name: Nightcrawler
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Age: 36
Height: 5´ 8´´ 
Weight: 160 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Class: Artificer 12
Level: 12
Alignment: LN

Stats 
Str: 18 [+4] ( 4pts +6 Belt of Giant Str.) 
Dex: 21 [+5] ( 6pts +3level +4 Gloves of Dex.)
Con: 18 [+4] ( 4pts +6 Amulet of Health)
Int: 16 [+2] (10pts)
Wis: 12 [+1] (4pts)
Cha: 12 [+1] (4pts)

Saves
Fort: +8 ( 4Artificer+ 4con)
Ref: +9 ( 4Artificer+ 5dex)
Will: +9 ( 8Artificer+ 1wis)

Hit Dice: 12d6+48
Hit Points: 104
Initiative: +5 (dex)
Speed: 30'
AC: 20 (10base +5dex +4 armor +1 buckler) 

BAB: +9
Grapple: +13 
Attack:
Rods of cats (Quarterfstaff +1).........+16/+11.....1d6+8
When figthing with two sides.............+14/+9.......1d6+6.......+14/+9.....1d6+4
L.Crossbow ..................................+14/+9......1d8

Infusions per day:
4/4/4/2/2

Skills: ..................Rank.....Ability.....Misc....Total.........Misc bonuses
Appraise...............15.........+3.......................18.........(+2 bonus on armor and weapons)
Climb.....................0.........+4.........+10.........14.........(Rods of cats)
C. (Alchemy)...........7.........+3.......................10
C. (Armorsmith).......7.........+3.........+10.........20.........(Tongs of the armorer)
C. (Weaponsmith)....7.........+3.........+10.........20.........(Hammer of the weaponsmith)
D.Device...............15.........+3.......................18
Disguise................0..........+1.........+10..........11.........(Hat of Disguise)
Hide.......................0.........+5.........+20.........25.........(Armor (Shadow)+5 / Cloak of the Bat+5 / Rods of cats +10)
K. (Arcana).............7.........+3.......................10
K. (Engineering)......7.........+3........................10
K. (Planes).............7.........+3........................10
Listen....................0.........+1.........+5............6.........(Moonstone mask)
Move Silently..........0.........+5.........+20.........25.........(Armor (Silentmoves)+5 / Boots of elven+5 / Rods of cats 
+10)
Open Lock............10.........+5........................15
Search.................15.........+3........................18
Spellcraft...............8.........+3........................11
Spot.....................0.........+1.........+5.............6.........(Moonstone mask)
Use M.D...............15.........+1........................16
Artificer Knowledge.12........+3........................15

Feats & Atribute Bonuses:
1 Imp.Buckler defence
1 Two weapon figthing
3 Weapon focus (Quartestaff)
4 Extraordinary artisan (Artificer bonus)
4 Dex +1
6 Combat Expertise 
8 Legendary artisan (Artificer bonus)
8 Dex +1
9 Quick Staff
12 Imp. Two weapon figthing
12 Attune magic weapon (Artificer bonus)
12 Dex +1

Artificer Bonus Feats:
Scribe Scroll
Brew Potion
Craft Wondrous item
Craft Homunculus
Craft Magic Arms & Armor
Craft Wand
Craft Rod
Craft Staff

Artificer Special Abilities:
Infusions
Artificer knowledge
Artisan bonus
Disable trap
Retain essence
Metamagic spell trigger
Metamegic spellcompletion

Racial Traits:
1 extra feat at 1st level 
4 extra skill point at 1st level 
1 extra skill point at each level 


Items.....................Market P....Ex.Artisan 75%........Rule 70%
Cloak of the Bat.........26000.........19500..................13650
Moonstone mask.........12000..........9000....................6300
Belt of G.Str. +6.........36000.........27000..................18900
Amulet of H. +6..........36000.........27000..................18900
Rods of cats..............25000.........18750..................13125
Scrolls:
Stoneskin x2..............1900...........1425....................997,5
D.Door......................700..............525....................367,5
Teleport...................1125.............844....................590,6
Heal........................1650.............1237...................866
Adventuring Gear:
Thieves' tools (M.W.)..100
Grappling hook..............1
Rope silk 100ft............20
Magnifying glass.........100
Ink.............................8
Inkpen x2....................2sp
Paper x10..................40sp
Parchementx9.............18sp



Tattoo of Amity

Item created by nigthcrawler:
Items.......................Market P..........Raw Materials
Mithral Chain Shirt.........1100..................366,66
Darkwood Buckler............205...................68,33

Item created by Nigthcrawler from Artisan craft reserve:
Item ...........................Market P..........Ex.Artisan 75%.........Xp cost.........GP.........Craft reserve
Boots of elvenkind............2500..................1875..................100..............937,5............lvl 6 
H. of the weaponsmith.......2055..................1541,25...............82,2...........770,625.........lvl 7

After 8th level he have Legendary artisan too:
Item ...........................Market P..........Ex.Artisan 75%.......Xp cost..L.Artisan 75%.....GP.........Craft reserve
Tongs of the armorer.........2055..................1541,25...............82,2........61,65............770,625.......lvl 8
Armor (Silent moves).........3750..................2812,5................150.........112,5............1406,25.........lvl 8
Armor (Shadow)................3750..................2812,5................150.........112,5............1406,25.........lvl 9
Hat of Disguise........1800..................1350...................72..............54...............675........lvl10
Bag of Holding III........5000............3750.............200............150.............1850........lvl10
Wands of C.L.Wounds.....750...........562...............30..............22,5...........281.........lvl10
Wand of L. bolt (5th).......11250..................8437,5................450.........337,5............4218,75.........lvl11
Gloves of dexterity +4......16000.................12000...................640.........480...............6000.............lvl12

Total gp spend: 99,908 pg


Sorry for the dot mess, I can't use tabs here.
If anyone find something wrong please reply me, because I created Artificer first time.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

You do realize Artifacer Infusions are cast with Charisma, so you can't cast Infusions beyond level 2.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 12, 2005)

Also you can use the 
	
	



```
tag - inside it you can use spaces and probably tabs as well normally :).
```


----------



## devrimk (Jul 12, 2005)

No, in Eberron Campaign Setting artificer infusions are cast with intelligence. am I wrong? Is there any other errata overruling this?

​​

​


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 12, 2005)

Infusions are definietly Int-based.  The only thing Cha is useful specifically to artificers is UMD checks.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Infusions are definietly Int-based.  The only thing Cha is useful specifically to artificers is UMD checks.




Yup, though (from playing an artificer) that UMD is one of the most critical skills needed. In hindsight, I would have bumped my character's up more with feats like Magical Aptitude.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Spontaneous casters usually list "Typical Spells Known" in the monster statblocks, prepared casters list "Typical Spells per Day". It refers to the spell list, not the stuff in parantheses, that's just additional information (spell slots and DC).




Huh. I never noticed that. How about that...

Hey Dakkareth, I'm proofing Shackler now, and had a question. How did you get the Wis of 7? Using the Elan from Expanded Psionic Handbook, it only has a -2 Cha.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm not sure whether it's core or not, but I removed one point there and tagged it on charisma instead - figuring that the low wis score corresponded nicely with what I had in mind for him.

I had the exact point buy and prime attribute info posted separately a few posts upwards ...


> Point Buy: 0, 6, 6, 13, -1, 8
> Int: 17 (base) +3 (increases) +6 (headband) =26




I can change it of course ...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry, I only printed out the main character... didn't think to look at earlier posts.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can't subtract numbers in the point buy system At least the system in the DMG doesn't say you can... and it doesn't give points for subtraction. I think someone once mentioned to me that UA has an expanded point-buy system, but I do not have that book. (Can anyone out there clarify if it does?)

So, for this campaign, I'm not going to allow subtractions. Can you re-work the character with new stats? Also, then, the feat Psionic Meditation requires a Wis of 13, so you might want to reconsider that feat too.

Thanks!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh right, that went right past me. Didn't have a character with such low wisdome before. I'll work this out, but I can't do it right now - busy with university application stuff. This evening ...


----------



## devrimk (Jul 12, 2005)

*Nightcrawler Appearance*

Wearing Cloak of the Bat, Moonstone mask and chain shirt.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

devrimk said:
			
		

> No, in Eberron Campaign Setting artificer infusions are cast with intelligence. am I wrong? Is there any other errata overruling this?



My bad.  Don't know why I had that wrong.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 12, 2005)

Okay, I've reworked Shackler some. His focus on social skills has slightly lessened and he's picked up another useful 'keep the team alive' power* - I hope, this further lessens the overlap between Sylv and him. Also the ordeals he's gone through now correspond with the Elan racial modifiers - the loss of memories, of identity (twice!) has made him uncertain of his own self (see his description), hence the low charisma.

Where Sylv is the born negotiator with the huge presence Shackler is the 'voice of reason' type of diplomate, who depends on his learning and experience in negotiations - yay for diversity !


*Mainly because I could find no equivalent to 'spell focus' for arcane casters. There must be some kind of 'discipline focus' feat around, yes? Anyone?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 13, 2005)

*Dakkareth:*
-- When moving stats, a couple of errors creeped into skils: Concentration should have a +3 mod and Sense Motive a +1 mod
-- Spellcraft is not a class skill for Shackler
-- I'm probably missing something simple, but I can't figure out where the +2 Misc bonus to Concentration came from
-- FYI (though you probably know) that Shackler is not proficient in his armor or buckler (but with a -0 ACP, there's not that much of an issue)
-- The Tattoo of Amith is free, so no need to count its cost
-- There are some weights missing under equipment: Haversack is 5 lbs (which you added to Shackler's total weight), Cloak of Resistance is 1 lb, and Boots of Elvenkind are also 1 lb, making total weight 22 lbs.

Shackler is a pretty cool character, and I like how you and Thanee came up how to differentiate your characters!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 13, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Dakkareth:*
> -- When moving stats, a couple of errors creeped into skils: Concentration should have a +3 mod and Sense Motive a +1 mod
> -- Spellcraft is not a class skill for Shackler
> -- I'm probably missing something simple, but I can't figure out where the +2 Misc bonus to Concentration came from
> ...




1. + 2. Fixed
3. Nor can I. Probably put one bonus into the wrong line - it's now gone.
4. I know .
5. Fixed.
6. Fixed.
7. 

I also corrected my HP (87 instead of 85, forgot psionic body). I also get a fifth bonus language, but I don't know what to pick ... and I might add a few minor items from my last money.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

A fifth? Wasn't your starting Int 17 (3 bonus languages)?

You don't get additional languages, if Int gets raised later. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Mainly because I could find no equivalent to 'spell focus' for arcane casters. There must be some kind of 'discipline focus' feat around, yes? Anyone?




You already got that, it's Psionic Endowment. There is no true equivalent.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> ...and I like how you and Thanee came up how to differentiate your characters!




Yup, it's all for the better. While it could be fun for a while, in the long run, having two rather similar characters (doing the same stuff, which doesn't even 'stack') would only be an annoyance for everyone, I believe. 

Now, while there are still some similarities, of course, it's much better with the changes we both did. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> A fifth? Wasn't your starting Int 17 (3 bonus languages)?
> 
> You don't get additional languages, if Int gets raised later.
> 
> ...



I always thought a raised Int allowed you to gain one.

[rant] Figures, one more reason Int is one of the worst stats to raise with attribute bonuses (Everything else gives you more significant bonuses either immediately (Ac/Int bonuses, To hit/Dmg bonuses, HP/Save Bonuses, Save/Skill bonuses, guess Charisma is slightly worse for a non-charisma spell caster, depending on the skills).  For int, you only get skills starting at your new level, which is fairly restrictive, and becomes less usefull as you advance (Because you get less out of it as you go up in level, unlike any other stat raise).  It's the ONLY stat that works like that. [/rant]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yup, it's all for the better. While it could be fun for a while, in the long run, having two rather similar characters (doing the same stuff, which doesn't even 'stack') would only be an annoyance for everyone, I believe.
> 
> Now, while there are still some similarities, of course, it's much better with the changes we both did.
> 
> ...



Shadow has a few skills that mesh with theirs, but she's nowhere near the level either of the other two are at with them.  It's more that she can at least hold her own when she needs too (And since she's a bit more likely to occasionaly find herself alone, that is a very good thing).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront, I know what you mean with Int, and now that items don't even get additional skill points, those are useless, too, except for wizards and swashbucklers and the like. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 13, 2005)

More houserules/RAW confusion ... perhaps my grasp on the rules is not as good as I'd like 

Of course it was 3am when I wrote that, so ... anyway, I'll look it up.


Edit: Actually, 







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> You apply your character’s Intelligence modifier to:
> 
> * The number of languages your character knows at the *start of the game*.



(Emphasis mine)

Which was exactly what I did. Of course one might argue, that this is not how it is meant, but at least the SRD can be made to agree with me.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bront, I know what you mean with Int, and now that items don't even get additional skill points, those are useless, too, except for wizards and swashbucklers and the like.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Yup, all it does is help you with Int skills, though the Charisma thing does the same unless you need charisma for something else (Paladins, Bards, Sorcerers, ect).

I can understand items, especialy because it becomes a paint to have to remove skill points when you loose them, but naturaly gained stats should give you retroactive skill points at the next conveinent level (in case you get an inherant bonus) and a bonus language.

Edit: Dakkareth, I think we were all agreeing with that.  I was just ranting on how that seems wrong.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 13, 2005)

More last minute changes ... is it possible to get a wand with less than 50 charges at reduced price? Common sense would indicate that many wands in the market are 'used'.

Because intimidate unlike diplomacy isn't a class skill, making items the more rational method of boosting it. Oh, the sacrifices


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Not as RAW, though I'd think it's possable (I'd probably give 1% off per charge used, which is simple, and doesn't give you a 1 charge wand for 15 gold)

Harvy, you get a chance to look at Shadow?  I'll likely be up for 30 min-1 hour more before I hit the hey, and then will likely not be on till late.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> More last minute changes ... is it possible to get a wand with less than 50 charges at reduced price? Common sense would indicate that many wands in the market are 'used'.




Yep, the DMG even lists the cost. Just calculate the appropriate fraction (i.e. multiply market price by number of charges and divide by 50).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 13, 2005)

I knew I shouldn't have looked only through the SRD. The 'fraction of charges' thing is how we've always done it, but with such strong focus on the RAW here I wasn't sure ...


Okay, unless there's more mistakes to be found Shackler is ready - should I post him to the Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, the DMG even lists the cost. Just calculate the appropriate fraction (i.e. multiply market price by number of charges and divide by 50).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



That explains why I've seen other DMs actualy say No it's not RAW.  (I don't have the 3.5 DMG and haven't looked closely at the 3.0 one in ages).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

DMG 3.5 p.199 "Charged Magic Items", if you want to have it black on white. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 13, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I also get a fifth bonus language, but I don't know what to pick ... and I might add a few minor items from my last money.




Thanee is right, and though it might suck (sorry, Bront ), them's the rules. Shackler should get 3 bonus languages for the 17 Int he started with.



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> More last minute changes... is it possible to get a wand with less than 50 charges at reduced price? Common sense would indicate that many wands in the market are 'used'.




Yup, Thanee is right (again ). Just calculate the appropriate fraction (i.e. multiply market price by number of charges and divide by 50).



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Harvey, you get a chance to look at Shadow?  I'll likely be up for 30 min-1 hour more before I hit the hey, and then will likely not be on till late.




Sorry... work was crazy again today... but I am proofing now and will launch the lance soon!



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Okay, unless there's more mistakes to be found Shackler is ready - should I post him to the Rogue's Gallery?




Post away!


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Thanee is right, and though it might suck (sorry, Bront ), them's the rules. Shackler should get 3 bonus languages for the 17 Int he started with.
> 
> Sorry... work was crazy again today... but I am proofing now and will launch the lance soon!



Like I said, I was ranting system wise, not lobying for a change.  No problems 

No problem.  I'll be at work tonight, so hopefully the changes are pretty easy to deal with, at worst I'll have her fixed tomorow morning.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem.  I'll be at work tonight, so hopefully the changes are pretty easy to deal with, at worst I'll have her fixed tomorow morning.




Yeah, and not having your character tweaked is no reason to not start the IC thread, so you can look for that soon too!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 13, 2005)

*Now Calling Templar Lance!*

Your IC thread is ready here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139798 

And I am still in the middle of proofing Bront's character, but feel free to post in IC anyway!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually there are two statements made by the RAW - first the one I quoted above, citing the intelligence modifier at the begin of the game (as opposed to the 'prehistorical' first level) as the relevant number, taken directly from the description of the intelligence attribute. 
Second there's the description of the speak language skill, where it says that characters starting at level 1 start with bonus languages equal to their int mod and says nothing about further automatic gains.

But such rules-lawyerish discussion gets us nowhere . I'll post Shackler with his three extra languages ...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

*Bront:*
-- You only spent 145 of the 146 Skill Points you have
-- I calculate only 25 PP, not 35 PP. What am I missing?
-- Boots of Striding & Springing weigh 1 lb
-- Not sure where the +15 misc mod on Jump comes from. +2 synergy bonus from tumble, +5 from Boots

That's it! 2nd Lance down, now onto the third lance!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 14, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Bront:*
> -- I calculate only 25 PP, not 35 PP. What am I missing?




The bonus for high intelligence - 18 int at manifester level 5 gives 10 bonus PP .


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> The bonus for high intelligence - 18 int at manifester level 5 gives 10 bonus PP .




And that does it! You know, I started to look @ that, then got distracted. 

Thanks Dakkareth!


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Bront:*
> -- You only spent 145 of the 146 Skill Points you have
> -- I calculate only 25 PP, not 35 PP. What am I missing?
> -- Boots of Striding & Springing weigh 1 lb
> ...



1) I'll check, I was pretty sure my math was correct, but can't hurt to check.
- Yup, missed one, added to Hide.
2) Int Bonus for Manifester 5 is 10, +25 base = 35
3) Easy to fix
- Also fixed cloak of the bat to weigh 1 pound
4) +8 due to my 50' move (+4 per 10' beyond 30')

I'll get her all fixed up and posted in the RG.
- All fixed  Dumping her in the RG now


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> That's it! 2nd Lance down, now onto the third lance!




I haven't followed the whole thread, so I was wondering if this means you will be looking for more players.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I haven't followed the whole thread, so I was wondering if this means you will be looking for more players.



3rd Lance is full, though if you want to apply as a replacement alternate, you probably still can.  I have 2 alternate characters out there in case my current one dies unrecoverably.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 3rd Lance is full, though if you want to apply as a replacement alternate, you probably still can.  I have 2 alternate characters out there in case my current one dies unrecoverably.




Cool.  I'll keep an eye on this then.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Doh, I somehow managed to miss your opening post.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 14, 2005)

I was too tired yesterday evening, but I posted now


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Wearing Cloak of the Bat, Moonstone mask and chain shirt.



Nice pic dude.


----------



## Someone (Jul 14, 2005)

Harvey, any chance to buy a scroll and a cuple potions before we start the mission? I noticed nobody can teleport in our lance, so a scroll of wind walk or two could be really useful.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Harvey, any chance to buy a scroll and a cuple potions before we start the mission? I noticed nobody can teleport in our lance, so a scroll of wind walk or two could be really useful.




Well, the Legion does have a shop for purchasing supplies, but since the campaign just started, you can build it into character creation.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 14, 2005)

Mobility, grasshopper, mobility! It's the key to modern warfare!  


Mmmmhh, if Shackler was a few levels higher he could even revivify himself. Now that would be fun ...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Mmmmhh, if Shackler was a few levels higher he could even revivify himself. Now that would be fun ...




BTW, I like Shackler's contingency power... very cool


----------



## Someone (Jul 14, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Well, the Legion does have a shop for purchasing supplies, but since the campaign just started, you can build it into character creation.




Actually, I was counting on keeping some cash ready to cover some holes once the lances were formed, and seems that it was a good thing to do. I´ll buy two Wind Walk scrolls (3300 gold) and one Haste potion (750). Together it adds 4050 gps, so Warfiend should still be carrying about 90 platinum and 50 gold coins. I´ll edit my sheet.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2005)

I haven't been able to find the list of accepted characters.. should I assume i'm not in or what?


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Post 175


			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> OK, OK... I know I'm gonna kill myself, but I couldn't pass it up... there are so many cool characters, and cool character concepts, I am going to attempt *three* (that's right, three!) lances. What I tried to do is build a balance of abilities, but also a balance of races, origins, and cadres.
> 
> The first two lances are complete, and are as follows:
> 
> ...



Someone created an artifacer for the skill monkey in the 3rd legion.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

BTW, Harvey, is it a problem if one lance read's another lance's thread?  I don't want to do it and find spoilers later.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

Good question Bront, I found myself perusing the threads last night and then had second thoughts for the very reason you mention.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Nothing's happened in Templar Lance at the moment, and it's early, but I didn't want to get realy into reading Archon, and then finding an oops.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Yep, that would be good to know. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 15, 2005)

Mmhh, you know, what Shackler really needs is some kind of magical clock. Something to measure time, coordinate movement and attacks, or simply know the time of the day while inside or on planes where there's no visible passing of time.

What would you say would a simple magical clock (I'm assuming mechanical ones are out of the question ) cost? Shackler has 560gp left and if it would suffice, then I'd like to add one to his possessions ...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

I have updated Sylv's description with a little more detail. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey all, sorry for the delays, but my hard drive fried yesterday, so I had a nice little panic attack trying to recover everything, but I am back on track now. Will get to proofing the rest of Sentinel Lance this weekend, and will start their mission Sunday afternoon!



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, Harvey, is it a problem if one lance read's another lance's thread?  I don't want to do it and find spoilers later.




No problem at all. I'm still bouncing around in my head how feasible it is for the Lances to meet/communicate with each other. Any thoughts out there?



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> What would you say would a simple magical clock (I'm assuming mechanical ones are out of the question ) cost? Shackler has 560gp left and if it would suffice, then I'd like to add one to his possessions ...




An interesting idea. Let me think this one over...


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Cool, glad to hear it.

A waterclock is SRD RAW and I believe 1000 GP.  A magical one would probably be a bit smaller, but possably a similar price (About the equivilent of an infinate use 0 level spell activation item, Know Time (Not a spell, but about the same power level as a 0 level spell))


----------



## Someone (Jul 16, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> No problem at all. I'm still bouncing around in my head how feasible it is for the Lances to meet/communicate with each other. Any thoughts out there?




By the rules, it isn´t difficult using spells or powers like Sending or Correspond. The hard part comes from the different times each lance can be. For example, lances A and B start posting at the same time, but while A has a quiet 3-day long (game time) travel with some roleplaying, but B immediately starts a combat that takes the same real time to resolve. Now, A and B are in different time frames: if B issues a sending to A, it´d reach the destination _before_ is was issued, and if A Sends to B it still may take a long time before the message is ready to reach it´s destination.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 16, 2005)

_Correspond_ works across all planar boundaries, assuming the manifester knows the person he wants to contact. As Someone notes it's probably more the Out of Game situation that may bring difficulties.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Someone, normaly time would be an issue, especialy with a PbP.  However, since we're all on different planes (I think), and likely comunication is going to be limited anyway, there's no reason that time can't mysteriously synch up if we do need to send a message.  Mostly, so you don't have to wait a week/month or whatever till things do synch up.

However, that's assuming the lances will actualy need to comunicate, which is likely only in situations where more than one lance is needed to work togeather.  I did notice both Chiefs were from the Shield Breakers and First timers.  OOC I wonder if there was a recient turnover in the Shield Breakers or if it's just coincidence.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2005)

I would only (if anything) have the lances' missions affect the background for all of them and maybe base some future missions on past ones of the other lances.

Having communication between the lances would only result in a huge slowdown, since then everyone has to wait on everyone else.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2005)

> Slyv. Expertise: Knowledge, Song, Weapons Disarmament.




Heh, Sylv's not really easy to classify for sure.
I'd probably rather say Supportive Magic, Subterfuge, Weapons Disarmament there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh, Sylv's not really easy to classify for sure.
> I'd probably rather say Supportive Magic, Subterfuge, Weapons Disarmament there.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Hey, give Blade a rest, he's new to this warchief thing


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out what Shadow's specialy is beyond Stealth.  Ambush and infiltration I guess work...  She's pretty broad though.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, you all were pretty broad, and I had a bit of a time trying to come up with the listings. I was going for some flavor for how Blade acts... he lacks the social skills as a lot of Warforged do, so I figured he'd embrace the military-like terminologies.

As for coordinating lances, I was thinking more about almost like a lounge, where all three groups could compare notes. Right now, it's not that necessary, because each group has missions that do not cross between them. However, if I (or we) could figure out a way to pull it off, I'd start building criss-cross missions. More for player enjoyment than anything else... but it'd be neat for you to read about one lance fighing one villain that escapes, and a second lance brings him down, with the knowledge (and weaknesses) given to them by the first lance. Dunno, but I think I might be overreaching for now..


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, especialy since a few of us have extra characters, you could always have a Lounge of those either waiting on missions or not assigned to lances yet.  When people come back, they sit there for a bit.

But no worries, it's not needed.  Though I still wouldn't mind playing ColdTac at some point.  We'll see how things develop.

BTW, I hope my suggestion for the time piace helped.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 17, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Yeah, you all were pretty broad....




I dunno, I thought Krull was pretty specialized, beat things until they are a bloody pulp, and then go beat on something else, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I dunno, I thought Krull was pretty specialized, beat things until they are a bloody pulp, and then go beat on something else, rinse, repeat.



He's talking about the much superior Templar Lance   (Build that rivalry Yeah!)


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

One last question.

We using Psionic/Magic Transperancy? Or are psionics seperate?

Could make a difference in how we approach our mission.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> One last question.
> 
> We using Psionic/Magic Transperancy? Or are psionics seperate?
> 
> Could make a difference in how we approach our mission.




Yup, I am using the Psionics-Magic Transparency from Expanded Psionics Handbook. 

Also, Bront, thanks for the info on the timepiece... I am still mulling that one over.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Cool.  That should make things a bit easier to comprehend then


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

*Elocin:*
-- Can you add somewhere on Krull's character sheet that he is type Monstrous Humanoid?
-- I'm not sure that you choose all of your skill points for Krull. With an Int mod of +2, he also gets a lot more Skill Points than 60. Can you double-check all the skill calculations?
-- Also, he is going to need to have at least one rank in Use Magic Device to utilize the Circlet of Use Magic Device +15. UMD is trained only.
-- Can you make note that Krull's falchion is size large?
-- Krull's Mithril Chain Shirt weighs 12.5 lb, not 10 lb (not that it matters with his 25 Str)
-- Costs of the Ring of Tumbling and the Circlet of Use Magic Device are out of whack. Costs would be Bonus squared x 100 gp, so Ring of Tumbling = 40,000 gp and Circlet of Use Magic Device = 22,500 gp.
-- Can you add appearance, background and history?

Got a chance to read up on Goliaths though... cool stuff. Like that Krull worships Kavaki, the Ram-Lord


----------



## devrimk (Jul 17, 2005)

Two quick questions.

Which book in "Circlet of Use Magic Device"?
Can I create crossbow firing grappling hook?



> Originally Posted by *D20Dazza*
> _Nice pic dude._



Thanks.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Under creat magic items, there are the rules for creating custom magic items.

Like, for 2000 gold, you can create an infinaltely charged use activated circlet of True Strike.  So it's not perfect...


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He's talking about the much superior Templar Lance   (Build that rivalry Yeah!)




Build the rivalry? That would require one of the other lances to actually stand a chance at being compared to the great Templar Lance.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 17, 2005)

*Waves his hand Jedi-like*

"They agree with us anyway ..."


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Harvy, I tweeked Shadow's Sheet a bit.  Basicly added SRD links to all her Psionic powers (I don't know them well enough yet, figured it was usefull), and fixed her "Psichometabolism" power, which should have been Animal Afinity.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 17, 2005)

SRD links are a good idea, I might do this too, in some idle moment


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2005)

Harvey, does anything bad happen, if one places one _bag of holding_ into another?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Harvey, does anything bad happen, if one places one _bag of holding_ into another?




I believe so, but I am not in front of my books at the moment. I believe it suffers from that multiple dimensions within dimensions explosion, like putting a portable hole in a bag of holding, but I don't remember off the top of my head. Can anyone else help out (or we can wait until Monday when I get home & can look it up  )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2005)

Sure, no problem. Just wanted to ask ahead of time, in case it comes up. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 17, 2005)

While we are at it, what about spells with XP component? I paid for the contingency according to the crafted items rule you gave, but what about spells cast during the mission?

Edit: Ahh, my initiative rolls are cursed even when it is someone else doing the rolling for me. I seem to be unable to react fast, no matter what character's role I take


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Portable holes and/or Bags of holding just burst extradamentionaly.

Oddly, they toned it down for other items that are similar, and you can enter other extradamentional spaces other than the bag or hole and the item simply doesn't function in them (So Rope Trick is not dangerous to use with a bag of holding).


----------



## Harvey (Jul 18, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> While we are at it, what about spells with XP component? I paid for the contingency according to the crafted items rule you gave, but what about spells cast during the mission?:




Oof. Good question. I am going to say that you'll have to wait to get XP before using them. But don't worry... you'll get some after defeating your current foe 



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Edit: Ahh, my initiative rolls are cursed even when it is someone else doing the rolling for me. I seem to be unable to react fast, no matter what character's role I take




Happens to me too as a player... in fact, it happened so often in my very first game of D&D, that the DM gave me a weapon that had all these abilities on it (great cleave, keen, etc.) but with the requirements of Str 18 and that the person always had to go last in Initiative. I never felt bad about going last again


----------



## Elocin (Jul 18, 2005)

-- Can you add somewhere on Krull's character sheet that he is type Monstrous Humanoid?
    Taken Care of.
-- I'm not sure that you choose all of your skill points for Krull. With an Int mod of +2, he also gets a lot more Skill Points than 60. Can you double-check all the skill calculations?
    The calculations now work out as I forgot to list the few rnaks I have for Handle Animal   and Use Magic Device.
-- Also, he is going to need to have at least one rank in Use Magic Device to utilize the Circlet of Use Magic Device +15. UMD is trained only.
    Taken care of as I have 5 Ranks in UMD.
-- Can you make note that Krull's falchion is size large?
    Taken care of and I listed it for the Goliath Hammer as well.
-- Krull's Mithril Chain Shirt weighs 12.5 lb, not 10 lb (not that it matters with his 25 Str)
    Done.
-- Costs of the Ring of Tumbling and the Circlet of Use Magic Device are out of whack. Costs would be Bonus squared x 100 gp, so Ring of Tumbling = 40,000 gp and Circlet of Use Magic Device = 22,500 gp.
    Oh SQUARED, so you don't just go 15 x 2 x 100, whoops, my bad, yea I don;t think I will have these items so will have to get something else, I will work it out.  I will look at some other magic items today and add them to my sheet as I now have 8993 GP lying around gathering dust.
-- Can you add appearance, background and history?
    I have been planning on doing this, but just have not had the time yet.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 18, 2005)

So much ooc talk in our thread


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

I think we're done, they were waiting on me (Wow, that's a first).

Just move along, I have no problems with what happened since I failed the save and couldn't maintain being hidden anyway.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

FYI, I don't know if what Shadow did will work quite right, but assuming it does, it is one of the cooler things I've thought of.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

> Sorry, I missed that I was able to move again.




Not sure, if you actually are, but you have a decent chance at least. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> So much ooc talk in our thread




Sorry! Normally I would post pure OOC posts in here, but since Harvey had posted an OOC reply before that, I figured it wouldn't really hurt, especially since while declaring the actions we are in semi-OOC, anyways. But generally I agree, that OOC should be kept to a minimum (only some quick comments or explanations/clarifications below an IC post, i.e. combat actions). Lengthy OOC-posts definitely belong here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not sure, if you actually are, but you have a decent chance at least.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



And with what I rolled, I have a good chance to actualy move, and baring a catastrophy, I should be able to leap tall Anglers in a single bound


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

Probably 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 19, 2005)

Sooo ... another question that we should better solve before it comes up: Shackler can use his resistance (Su) and resilience (Su) powers as well as _energy adaption_ and _empty mind_ as immediate actions (and therefore even when it's not his turn). This is a little awkward in PbP as even posting after you I would be able to react before the events of your post took place, possibly changing the events described by you.

What do you say, how should we resolve this?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

In many cases it's probably easy enough to retroactively fit that in... but yeah, that's certainly a bit tricky in a PbP. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sorry! Normally I would post pure OOC posts in here, but since Harvey had posted an OOC reply before that, I figured it wouldn't really hurt, especially since while declaring the actions we are in semi-OOC, anyways. But generally I agree, that OOC should be kept to a minimum (only some quick comments or explanations/clarifications below an IC post, i.e. combat actions). Lengthy OOC-posts definitely belong here.




True, and I'm a big culprit of it this time around! I am usually good with that... sorry all 

Now, back to working on the Round 1 results!


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Sooo ... another question that we should better solve before it comes up: Shackler can use his resistance (Su) and resilience (Su) powers as well as _energy adaption_ and _empty mind_ as immediate actions (and therefore even when it's not his turn). This is a little awkward in PbP as even posting after you I would be able to react before the events of your post took place, possibly changing the events described by you.
> 
> What do you say, how should we resolve this?



You can always trust the GM to do this for you...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can always trust the GM to do this for you...




Yeah, it is a bit of trust on both ends. Like Power Attack... you could decide to apply Power Attack after rolling the attack, and the DM would have no way of knowing... 

If issues come up, then I will retcon (through editing the original post) the events and make a note OOC when this happens...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 19, 2005)

*Calling AmorFati...*

Waiting for Scorch's actions for Round #2 over in Archon Lance...

*For Sentinel Lance:*

Sorry all, work has been incredibly busy this week (plus, misplaced Heroes of Battle, with the Combat Medic and War Weaver PrCs, but I found it). I will try to get to proofing characters tonight/tomorrow morning. Thanks for the patience all!


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

On dice rolling, I figure I'll roll skills in general (at least non-combat ones, and generaly non-important ones) using Invisible Castle, but I'll let you deal with any combat rolls like Attack, damage, and such, just to keep some of the mystery.

You did get that Shadow got a full round attack off and therefor got 2 attacks in round 1, right? (Hustle got her an extra move action)

Also, if I energy burst (40' eminating from me), does that mean I am no longer hiding? I had some evil thoughts about that   (No not this battle)


----------



## Elocin (Jul 19, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Calling AmorFati...*
> 
> Waiting for Scorch's actions for Round #2 over in Archon Lance...
> 
> ...




And obviously I did not finish up Krull yesterday but I will try and get it done today at work (like they actually expect me to work over here, silly kids) but I might noe get to it till later tonight (Unless WoW gets its fangs into me once more and slowly sucks everything else in my life from my body).


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> And obviously I did not finish up Krull yesterday but I will try and get it done today at work (like they actually expect me to work over here, silly kids) but I might noe get to it till later tonight (Unless WoW gets its fangs into me once more and slowly sucks everything else in my life from my body).



They can disguise it all they want, but Evercrack still ravages it's victems lives and souls.  Beware.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is a bit of trust on both ends. Like Power Attack... you could decide to apply Power Attack after rolling the attack, and the DM would have no way of knowing...




You can put a note up with the roll for stuff like that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

Two things...

1) Bront... there is no flanking, if there is noone to flank with (Gyre is grappling currently, though she might be free before Shadow's turn, of course). 

2) I hope it's ok, if we figure in other player's actions, even if our own PC acts before them (i.e. in my case, even though Sylv acts before Gyre, I already knew what she would do). It will make working together (teamwork!) a little easier. In my own PbP I have explicitly stated, that players are even encouraged to do that, but I don't know how you think about it. In general it's next to impossible to have action declarations up in correct initiative order and that would only be a waste of time, too. And without that, it seems the most reasonable solution to be able to figure in what has been posted already (as opposed to what has been resolved already, as it is normally).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

1) Doh, yeah, I noticed that's a problem for the moment, but it may not be if Gyre escapes.  That's why I listed the modifiers seperately, easy to pull out.

2) I agree.  When you play with a regular group, you know their tendancies, and you can pick up a few things from the table.  Slightly metagamey, but nothing that spoils anyone's fun.  And I think the same should go for here, especialy because you can't always wait on initiative order to declair actions.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *For Sentinel Lance:*
> 
> Sorry all, work has been incredibly busy this week (plus, misplaced Heroes of Battle, with the Combat Medic and War Weaver PrCs, but I found it). I will try to get to proofing characters tonight/tomorrow morning. Thanks for the patience all!



No problems mate, it's a big job proofing so many PCs and the delay is perfectly understandable.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Elocin (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They can disguise it all they want, but Evercrack still ravages it's victems lives and souls.  Beware.





OK now the my lifeless and souless husk of a body is back at work I will update today regardless of anything else going on.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 20, 2005)

We've all entered a _timestop_ anyway


----------



## Elocin (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok I have finished updating my character and here is a direct link to the post so you don’t have to go searching for it.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2389698&postcount=139


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Harvey, FYI Isida will be gone for a bit.

Not sure how you want to handle the Arcon Lance.  I know you have others who would love the spot (Myself included with ColdTac), or you can just NPC her for a bit, or whatever.


----------



## Someone (Jul 21, 2005)

Also AmorFati seems to be missing, at least for a couple days. I think you should npc him for one or two rounds; shouldn´t be difficultt o decide what to do, it´ll involve burning someone.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 21, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Calling AmorFati...*
> 
> Waiting for Scorch's actions for Round #2 over in Archon Lance...





Sorry for the absence, thunderstorm took away my power. I'm back now, will get to it ASAP.

As for the battle, do I know what happened to the spell? Was it resisted, absorbed, anything else? That is, if I am able to know such things


----------



## Harvey (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi all, 

Sorry for the delay, but I too have been having a bit of computer problems (I think we have it narrowed down to a faulty electrical outlet... which coincidentally is where my computer is)

Now, onto the backlog 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> On dice rolling, I figure I'll roll skills in general (at least non-combat ones, and generaly non-important ones) using Invisible Castle, but I'll let you deal with any combat rolls like Attack, damage, and such, just to keep some of the mystery.




Sounds good... I have been taking the lead from Archon Lance, which I have been doing all the rolling for, but either way works for me. I am finding it easier to get into a narration groove when rolling for both in combat, but out of combat feel free to roll your own skill checks.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You did get that Shadow got a full round attack off and therefor got 2 attacks in round 1, right? (Hustle got her an extra move action)




Oop. Nope. Hold on... you did hit a second time. The creature looks even more wounded 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Also, if I energy burst (40' eminating from me), does that mean I am no longer hiding? I had some evil thoughts about that   (No not this battle)




Hmmm... I would say that you are still hidden, but the creatures in question would make a Listen check (since Energy Burst is audible) for the source of the sound. Then, they would have the traditional penalties associated with attacking a creature that's invisible (since you're Hiding in Plain Sight)



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> 1) Bront... there is no flanking, if there is noone to flank with (Gyre is grappling currently, though she might be free before Shadow's turn, of course).




True that...



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> 2) I hope it's ok, if we figure in other player's actions, even if our own PC acts before them (i.e. in my case, even though Sylv acts before Gyre, I already knew what she would do). It will make working together (teamwork!) a little easier. In my own PbP I have explicitly stated, that players are even encouraged to do that, but I don't know how you think about it. In general it's next to impossible to have action declarations up in correct initiative order and that would only be a waste of time, too. And without that, it seems the most reasonable solution to be able to figure in what has been posted already (as opposed to what has been resolved already, as it is normally).




I'm not going to be a stickler for this, because, just as you say, PbP makes it nigh impossible to not be influenced depending on who posts first. Ultimately, I do encourage teamwork. The only thing I'd call you on is if the group spends large amounts of OOC time discussing how to handle ROund #3 of a combat... your characters wouldn't have the luxury of doing that. 

The way I see it IC is this: it's unrealistic for each round to be a specific set of seconds. You don't move 40' in a space of a few seconds, then stand and do nothing while others do their actions. It's all fluid, and as such, you would learn to interpret each others' actions. You'd be able to register that Shackler is maneuvering himself into some sort of ranged attack even if he doesn't technically "act" until after you. It's really my job to gel them together into narrative format.



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> We've all entered a _timestop_ anyway




I now declare the timestop ended!



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Harvey, FYI Isida will be gone for a bit. Not sure how you want to handle the Arcon Lance.  I know you have others who would love the spot (Myself included with ColdTac), or you can just NPC her for a bit, or whatever.




Yeah, just read that... sorry to see ya go, Isida & good luck (if you're reading this )! In the meantime, I will NPC her thru this first combat, then play it by ear...



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Sorry for the absence, thunderstorm took away my power. I'm back now, will get to it ASAP.




Awesome! Don't worry about the delay... I'm right there with you  

OK, onto the IC posting! And as for the rest of the proofing, they will be done by Saturday, I promise


----------



## Harvey (Jul 22, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> As for the battle, do I know what happened to the spell? Was it resisted, absorbed, anything else? That is, if I am able to know such things




You get the distinct feeling that the woman has some sort of _resistance_ against _spells_.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> I'm not going to be a stickler for this, because, just as you say, PbP makes it nigh impossible to not be influenced depending on who posts first. Ultimately, I do encourage teamwork. The only thing I'd call you on is if the group spends large amounts of OOC time discussing how to handle ROund #3 of a combat... your characters wouldn't have the luxury of doing that.
> 
> The way I see it IC is this: it's unrealistic for each round to be a specific set of seconds. You don't move 40' in a space of a few seconds, then stand and do nothing while others do their actions. It's all fluid, and as such, you would learn to interpret each others' actions. You'd be able to register that Shackler is maneuvering himself into some sort of ranged attack even if he doesn't technically "act" until after you. It's really my job to gel them together into narrative format.




Ok, cool. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 22, 2005)

> your characters wouldn't have the luxury of doing that.




... unless they're _mindlinked_ 


Anyway, as Shackler could probably recognize the difference between SR and an immunity to an element even while asleep I'm assuming the less than stellar result of the blast is not due to SR.


Do Gyre and Shadow look hurt?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 24, 2005)

Hullo?


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

It's the weekend, things slow down on the weekend.


----------



## Rino (Jul 24, 2005)

i'm back from my vacation, so i can go on the alternates list. give me a kick when i'm needed


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 26, 2005)

Bump...

So did I break free of the kelp this time??


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Bump...
> 
> So did I break free of the kelp this time??



We're waiting on Harvey.  Till then, you're kelpless


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 26, 2005)

...


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 28, 2005)

Bada-BUMP!


----------



## Rino (Jul 28, 2005)

where did everbody go?


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2005)

It´s difficult to move things along without a DM. But the last time he showed, Harvey said that he had problems with his computer. That was only a week ago, it´s still soon to conclude anything.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, we're not dead yet.  Give him at least another week.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry for the crazy down-time, but RL has been insane, and together with computer problems, it hasn't been the easiest of weeks. I humbly beg apologies for my recent absence.

But things are looking better now (or at least, there is light at the end of the tunnel!) 

OK, now that my groveling is out of the way, time to update the IC threads! I will probably not be able to post again until Sunday morning, but after that Iwill be back to my daily schedule.

PS: Thanks all for sticking it thru!


----------



## Brain (Jul 29, 2005)

No problem Harvey.  Hope things start going better!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> No problem Harvey.  Hope things start going better!




Thanks! Let me say how freaked out I am that I now have a battery-backup power supply for the computer, but it is constantly beeping because of the annoying fluctuations in the electrical power. But, thankfully, my computer is safe (*fingers crossed*)


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Do Gyre and Shadow look hurt?




A bit, yes. You can definitely tell that this creature does not rank high in dealing out damage, but with your teammate in its grasp, who knows what might happen...

Also, I am only going to post Gyre's actions for now, to give Thanee the ability to go before the creature. (Though I will go ahead and have the rest ready on standby  )


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Anyway, as Shackler could probably recognize the difference between SR and an immunity to an element even while asleep I'm assuming the less than stellar result of the blast is not due to SR.




Oh, and your assumption would be correct


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Also, I am only going to post Gyre's actions for now, to give Thanee the ability to go before the creature.




That wouldn't have been necessary, really, Sylv wasn't going to do anything at all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That wouldn't have been necessary, really, Sylv wasn't going to do anything at all.




I can see why, with fellow party members casting 22d6 attacks 



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> I think he meant the other woman, the one that cast Ray of Exhaustion.




I thought that too at first, but he is talking to the Ray of Exhaustion woman when he says the half-elf (with no SR, as apparant with all the flame strikes she's taken ) can't take the magic blasts. Wanted to confirm with AmorFati instead of going thru the SR checks again. Plus, Scorch might want to target the giant since evryone else is piling up on him


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2005)

It's more like being completely unable to do anything at all against that darn plant. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It's more like being completely unable to do anything at all against that darn plant.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



You can always inspire courage (Or did you do that already?)


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 30, 2005)

Yay, coming back home from gaming and finding that we're going to continue here .

Sorry to hear that about RL & PC problems - let's all hope the light at the end of the tunnel is not the oncoming train .


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah!  Welcome back Harvey 

I updated my character sheet with XP, PPs spent, and damage taken   (That was fun, first use of a psionic power beyond a 1 PP powered toughen skin )


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 30, 2005)

Ahh, resource keeping, the bane of psions. Looking good in efficiency so far, though .

What's the usual way for a lance to do business, by the way? One leader calling the shots, voting on courses of action, anarchy, a hybrid system for combat/non-combat? As a stickler for military efficience Shackler would want to make sure everything works out.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah!  Welcome back Harvey




Thanks!



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I updated my character sheet with XP, PPs spent, and damage taken   (That was fun, first use of a psionic power beyond a 1 PP powered toughen skin )




Cool!



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> What's the usual way for a lance to do business, by the way? One leader calling the shots, voting on courses of action, anarchy, a hybrid system for combat/non-combat? As a stickler for military efficience Shackler would want to make sure everything works out.




Ah, that is a tricky question. Most Legion missions fall under three categories: 1) covert ops of 1 person (leader na), 2) huge armed movement (leader is a Warchief), and 3) special ops (you guys)

In the third instance, the 'chiefs like to let you all decide on leadership. They see it as a way to find out who amongst the troops will be promoted as the next warchief. They assume that your training will not allow total chaos (how silly of them )

Hope this helps... as for Shackler, if he wants to take leadership, he should try


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can always inspire courage (Or did you do that already?)




Only 3/day. I could also _Haste_. But not for one stupid plant! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Only 3/day. I could also _Haste_. But not for one stupid plant!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Doh, that's right, you're only a Bard 3, but effective bard level 10 for casting.

No biggie.  We tossed that salad


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> But not for one stupid plant!






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> We tossed that salad




lol. nice. but, c'mon... now you can say you've fought a dreaded kelp angler!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 30, 2005)

No luck for the Angler, we're Big Fish


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 30, 2005)

> Hope this helps... as for Shackler, if he wants to take leadership, he should try




It's not as much, that he wants to be the leader, but he believes in cohesion and coordination, which is a high-risk situation is often best served by a designated leader - in combat there's no time to vote. In the past he's usually acted in an advisory position to an actual leader, though a loose system of 'when in doubt, whoever is most experienced with situation/enemy/terrain/etc makes the decision' has also worked. Let's see, how it plays out .

Another thing, what's with the 'clock'-equivalent I asked about?


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2005)

BTW, Harvey, notice that Isida won´t post in a while.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

He was told earlier (might have forgotten


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> lol. nice. but, c'mon... now you can say you've fought a dreaded kelp angler!




Heh. Still not worth to waste my precious spells/abilities on. We might still need those. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 31, 2005)

Edit: A few hours later and after poking it a bit my PC runs again. Strangest thing.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

How's the clearance of the last lance going Harvey? Are the others from the lance still checking in??


----------



## Elocin (Aug 1, 2005)

Here.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wrapping up some loose ends...



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> what's with the 'clock'-equivalent I asked about?




OK, I am still working on that one. I took everyone's advice and will get you an answer soon, I promise!   



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> BTW, Harvey, notice that Isida won´t post in a while.




Yup... I am going to NPC her thru this first combat (provided she makes it ) and then handle a replacement. I have a huge amount of alternates and alternate characters of players to choose from, so I will just pick from those...



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> How's the clearance of the last lance going Harvey? Are the others from the lance still checking in??




Just to post in one location:

*Squad #3: Sentinel Lance*

Krull, Goliath Fighter 1/Barbarian 5/Frenzied Berserker 5
-- Cadre: Shield Breakers

Nightcrawler, Human Artificer 12
-- Cadre: Rune Breakers

Skein, Dark Elf Wizard/War Weaver
-- Cadre: Sons of Shadow

Swaid, Raptorian Fighter 1/Cleric 6/Combat Medic 5
-- Cadre: Storm Howlers

Players: Brain, Devrimk, D20Dazza, Elocin

As far as I know, people have been chiming in relatively regularly. Brain, Devrimk, and Elocin have all been posting here, so I know they are ready (and probably chomping at the bit a little ). As for characters:
- Elocin's Krull the Goliath is proofed and ready to go (though, Elocin, can you move him to the RG thread?)
- the rest I was trying to proof, but misplaced my Heroes of Battle. I've found it, and am going to try to find some time here @ work to finish them up.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 1, 2005)

I am probably blind but when I went to the Rogue's Gallery I could not find the thread to post my character.  Can someone help a blind old man out here, thanks.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 1, 2005)

NM as I am also an idiot and did not check on page 2 where it was sitting right at top.

D'OH!!!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Squad #3: Sentinel Lance*
> 
> Krull, Goliath Fighter 1/Barbarian 5/Frenzied Berserker 5
> -- Cadre: Shield Breakers
> ...




Excellent!!! Keen as to get a start on (although i do need to type out Swaid's background etc - sorry been slack in that regard)

cheers

Daz


----------



## Someone (Aug 3, 2005)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Someone (Aug 4, 2005)

Harvey, currently I can´t think on a single thing to do with Warfiend -not because I can´t think a strategy, is that being the last in the initiative line there are too many things that could change this round-. Could I skip this round and instead play the first spot in the following? (that would be similar to the Refocus action in 3.0, but instead think on it as stopping the action just before Warfiend´s turn and then asking for more actions)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

Just delay into the next round... before the first action.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Someone (Aug 5, 2005)

I believed that you couldn´t delay into the next round, but it turns that you´re right.


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I believed that you couldn´t delay into the next round, but it turns that you´re right.



You can delay indefinately


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 5, 2005)

Mmmhh, just so you know, I'm not sure whether the way I described it in the IC thread is technically the way it would work - it seems logical that you can target someone by touch, even if you don't see him, but it's not explicitely mentioned as far as I know.

Anyway, hopefully the four of us are now _mindlinked_ and you can assume, that from now on Shackler speaks only mentally - as long as the power lasts.

Edit: Huiiii! Seems to me, Archon lance could use a lot of healing ... Sul and Trick down to 15 and 7 hp respectively and up against a giant . Well, they drew the lousiest of the lots, going through the portal ... but then I wouldn't have minded a pet giant.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Mmmhh, just so you know, I'm not sure whether the way I described it in the IC thread is technically the way it would work - it seems logical that you can target someone by touch, even if you don't see him, but it's not explicitely mentioned as far as I know.




Actually, it is:



> Some spells have a target or targets. You cast these spells on creatures or objects, as defined by the spell itself. You must be able to see or touch the target, and you must specifically choose that target.






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 5, 2005)

All the better ... and good there's someone here, who'd actually take the two minutes to look it up .


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

Heh. I had looked up that part just recently, so I knew exactly where it is found. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Someone (Aug 5, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Edit: Huiiii! Seems to me, Archon lance could use a lot of healing ... Sul and Trick down to 15 and 7 hp respectively and up against a giant . Well, they drew the lousiest of the lots, going through the portal ... but then I wouldn't have minded a pet giant.




On average, Warfiend can heal about 750 hit points using all his slots. But you shouldn´t assume that if you change a giant, out of the reach of the party´s healer and without buffing, you´re _not_ going to die.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 5, 2005)

Y'see, Trick went straight into "Damsel in distress?  CRAP!!!" mode.

And then the sucking chest wound.  Oh well.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 6, 2005)

Harvey, 
How much hps did Gyre get back from Sylv's healing spell?


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 9, 2005)

Still ... breathing ...


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Still ... breathing ...



I'm sure Gyre and Shadow can fix that if it's a problem


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sure Gyre and Shadow can fix that if it's a problem


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 10, 2005)

Ummm ...  

*Concentration check to manifest _teleport_without display*


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 11, 2005)

*peering in from the ethereal*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

How we looking Harvey?


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2005)

[Echo]: ... looking ...


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

Harve's been gone since the 4th.  Wonder if he's still having computer problems.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2005)

That would of course explain it ...  :\


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep, probably. Just be patient. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Elocin (Aug 17, 2005)

Also with this being GenCon week I am not surprised that most of these PbP games have been a little slow.

How I wish I could be there.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2005)

Most of the games I'm in have been slow for not only this week but for at least the 2 weeks proceeding this week as well. It wouldn't be so bad if there were new games starting up but they seem to be few and far between at the moment as well. Oh well, we'll just sit back and wait patiently.

At least you're in the same country as GenCon Elocin - it's really painful being in Australia at this time of year 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Elocin (Aug 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> At least you're in the same country as GenCon Elocin - it's really painful being in Australia at this time of year
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz





Ok can I fly out there and knock you upside the head for saying it is painful being in Australia?!?!?!  Out of this entire world that is about the only place I REALLY want to travel to.  Yes I do want to travel to some other countries as well but Australia is definitely the number one place I want to travel to.

I never used to be jealous of my parents over anything until they decided on a whim to build their own steel hulled sailboat (approx. 44' long) and sail around the world.  The stories they have and the experience they encountered are out of this world.  They stayed in Australia for 2 - 3 months or so and they just loved it and I hated them for that.

Mind you I am sure your feelings might be a tad bit different than mine as you actually live there but that is beside the point.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 19, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Mind you I am sure your feelings might be a tad bit different than mine as you actually live there but that is beside the point.



No they're not actually  

I'd love to go to GenCon but if it meant giving up Australia then I guess I'd never get to a GenCon 

I love my sunburnt country! Hope you're able to get down here sometime, maybe borrow the oldies boat?


----------



## Elocin (Aug 19, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I love my sunburnt country! Hope you're able to get down here sometime, maybe borrow the oldies boat?




I wish I could but that have since finsihed sailing around the world about a year and a half ago and are now in the process of building a log cabin in the hills of Colorado at just under 10,000 feet.  Guess they got tired of being at sea level lying on a hot sunny beach and now want to experience some blizzards.

My parents are so wierd but handy.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 19, 2005)

Ahhh your parents are SKIing - good on em 
[sblock]wooohoo post 600[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Aug 19, 2005)

Except that they don't ski and my mom hates the cold.

Shrug, go figure.  She also hated open water but I guess she got over that.

The best story I have from them with sailing around the world is sailing from Mexico to Tahiti all the boats leave at about the same time, as there is a certain weather window to safely make it without having to deal with really bad weather.  So I think about 700 boats left at the same time and all are traveling at different speeds and what not.  My mom informed me that once they get to Tahiti they would have to make the decision on whether to continue sailing or get a divorce and sell the boat.  She said this because now imagine this scenario....

You and your significant other on a 44' long and approx. 15' wide sailboat sailing for 28 straight days doing 4 hour on duty 4 hour off duty shifts for the entire time and there is NO OTHER THING IN SIGHT.  They had contact with a few other boats over the horizon but otherwise nothing.  No TV and no internet unless you get satellite service but that is freaking expensive as all hell.  Needless to say there is a large market of slightly used boats being sold in Tahiti.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2005)

Still here ...


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 20, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Except that they don't ski and my mom hates the cold.




SKI - spending kids inheritance


----------



## Elocin (Aug 20, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> SKI - spending kids inheritance





Ah got it and right you are.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm thinking this game is dead till Harvey can come back (Duh), but that doesn't look very probable at the moment, since he hasn't logged on since the 4th.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

hmm the pressure of DMing a PbP has made another one crack eh 

On a more serious note I hope he's alright.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 23, 2005)

What do we do? Besides waiting that is ...


----------



## Someone (Aug 23, 2005)

Some player takes the mantle of DM or the game dies. It´s just that easy.


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

I say we rebel and overthrow the paymasters!


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm currently in the process of lining up all kinds of stuff (paperwork, finding a place to stay, etc) so I can start at university. Until all that has settled down I don't think I could handle the DMing hat ...


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2005)

I´ll be the DM. In fact, I can be several kinds of DM, and do DMing with such speed that I can finish the campaing in one post:

*Mommy DM:* You overthrow the paymasters quite easily and are happy forever.
*Killer DM:* You die trying to overthrow the paymasters.
*Rat bastard DM:* You sweat ink, but manage through cunning, strategy and luck to overthrow the paymasters. After that, you discover it only leads to more problems.
*Railroading DM:* You overthrow the paymasters, and do it as I say.


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 3, 2005)

...


----------



## Elocin (Sep 3, 2005)

I am still here and waiting his return.

I do hope nothing is wrong with the guy.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

I've moved the game in my dead pile, but doesn't mean I'm not adverse to continuing it.  Guess Harvey had too much on his plate.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2005)

Most likely.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## boldbearings (Oct 21, 2009)

!
Wow, this Lumi warrior is very cool.
I'm impressed by everything Lumi.
No neck! Thats the greatest.


----------

